# Pakistan Railways: News & Updates



## Edevelop

@WebMaster @Aeronaut @nuclearpak please make this a sticky thread



> *Train service to improve soon: Saad*
> 
> Tuesday, June 18, 2013 - Lahore&#8212;Pakistan Railways Minister Khawaja Saad Rafique here on Monday said that the train service will be improved soon.
> 
> Talking to the media on his visit to the railway station he said freight trains would be restored soon, however, no new passenger train would be launched, adding that all available resources would be utilised for rehabilitation of the department.
> 
> He lauded the decision of increase in salaries by the government and said that employees were pleased with it.
> 
> The minister directed the PR administration to remove welcoming banners from the station.
> 
> *He examined the rail-car train and facilities to the passengers. He also asked passengers about facilities and sought suggestions from them for the betterment of the service.*
> 
> *Later, the minister left for Rawalpindi by train and travelled in economy class instead of a special saloon.*
> 
> Divisional Superintendent Lahore, Rana Ibrar Anwar was also present. Minister for Railways Khawaja Saad Rafique Monday opted to travel smooth and hassle free economy class of Rail Car from Lahore to Rawalpindi.
> 
> While en route to Rawalpindi, the Minister also disembarked at railway stations of Gujranwala, Lala Mousa and Jhelum and directed the staff to provide maximum facilities and comfort to passengers during their travel, says a press release.
> 
> The minister also met mechanical and technical staff of railway during the visit. Talking on the occasion, he directed the staff to strive hard for making Pakistan Railways a profitable service.
> 
> He pledged to resolve the grievances of Railway commuters on priority.
> 
> The minister was welcomed by Division Superintendent Railways Rawalpindi Syed Munawar Shah, union representatives and Pakistan Muslim League Nawaz (PML-N) supporters on arrival at the railway station.&#8212;APP
> 
> 
> Train service to improve soon: Saad


----------



## Creder

Wrong guy for the wrong job, if anyone Ayaz Sadiq would have been a better choice since atleast he has dealt with railways in the past.


----------



## Edevelop

*Saad Rafique vows to clear encroachments on Railways land *

Railways Minister&#8218; Khawaja Saad Rafique has said that various important steps are being taken to improve the economic condition of Pakistan Railways.

Talking to newsmen here in Islamabad on Monday&#8218; he said all efforts will be made to make Pakistan Railways self-sufficient economically and render it into a profit-able organization.
On the occasion&#8218; he also vowed to root out corruption from Pakistan Railways.
Khawaja Saad Rafique expressed the determination to clear all the encroachments on Pakistan Railways owned land.
The Minister said a strategy is being prepared for purchasing new engines besides repairing the existing

Saad Rafique vows to clear encroachments on Railways land


----------



## Creder

LHC serves notice on Railways Ministry

LAHORE - The Lahore High Court on Monday issued notice to ministry of railways and others on a petition filed by a Chinese company against its blacklisting by the ministry.

The court also issued notice to general manager railways and other officials. The court also summoned a deputy attorney general to assist the court on next date of hearing on June 19. 

Petitioner, the Dongfang Electric International Corporation, in its petition said the company in 2008 had entered into a contract with railways ministry for supply of 75 locomotives costing 105 million US dollars. As per the agreement, the down payment of US $15.77million was paid by the respondent ministry, the counsel submitted. 

Meanwhile, it added, the said contract was politicized by certain quarters and also another underhand deal by the ministry was exposed by some press sections about the procurement of 150 diesel electric locomotives from certain suppliers. Later, one more deal of procurement of 50 locomotives unearthed, the counsel pointed out. 

The counsel contended that the ministry started threatening the petitioner company to cancel the agreement of 75 locomotives when it approached the court against the procurement of 150 locomotives on the grounds of ill transparency and disobeying the procurement rules. On the request of the petitioner company, the court ordered the ministry of railways to re-tender the procurement of the 150 locomotives, the counsel pointed out. 

He said the ministry issued show-cause notices to the petitioner company for refusing to withdraw the petitions against purchase of 150 locomotives, the counsel said, adding the ministry later declared the petitioner company as blacklisted on March 26, 2013 by issuing a letter. 

The counsel pointed out that the respondent ministry had on May 16 and June 05 also issued notices purporting to cancel the agreement for supply of 75 locomotives and seeking return of the US $ 15.77 million down payment. 

The counsel said the petitioner company had been carrying out major infrastructure projects of national importance including Ghazi-Barotha Hydropower Project, Nandipur Power Project, Chichoki-Mallian Power Project, Pak-China Rail Link Pre-Feasibility Projects and few others. 

He contended there were no allegations that the petitioner company had at all the times acted above the board and in a professional and conscientious capacity. Therefore, the blacklisting of the petitioner company was in violation of the established and circulated rules issued by the ministry of railways. 

The firm requested the court to set aside the letter declaring it as a blacklisted company, and notices for cancellation of agreement and demanding return of down payment.


----------



## arushbhai

Creder said:


> Wrong guy for the wrong job, if anyone Ayaz Sadiq would have been a better choice since atleast he has dealt with railways in the past.



Wrong, actually when you are at a level that Saad Rafiq is on, you control people. You dont have to be a super genius in the said field. You can hire people that are super genius, you have the capital at your disposal to bring changes (with the help of super geniuses). You must be honest, aggressive, have leadership and strong communication skills and you are good. Saad Rafiq or any other minister running a high profile ministry in pakistan doesnt directly interact with the ministry. They get daily or weekly briefing, look after the 8 - 16 super geniuses that ACTUALLY run the ministry, convince the govt for additional funding, seek protection from the federal govt etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*Railways minister warns inefficient officials with sacking*







RAWALPINDI: Expressing resolve to improve the operations of Pakistan Railways and make it a profit-earning entity, Federal Minister for Railways Khawaja Saad Rafiq Monday said there would be no room for incompetent and corrupt officers in the department.

"Corrupt elements will not be tolerated and only performers will stay put in the department," he said while talking to media here at the railway station where he, along with his family, had reached after traveling from Lahore by Margallah Express.

He said the principle of merit and &#8216;rule of law&#8217; would be upheld adding that railways would be transformed into a vibrant mode of transportation.

The minister said an effective strategy was being evolved to get railways' encroached land vacated from illegal occupants, adding not a single inch of railway land will be left encroached.

Rafiq said all workers should work like a team so that a national institution could be saved and its lost glory could be restored by improving its passenger as well as freight services.

He urged the parliamentarians and high-ups to prefer to travel by

trains as it would not only encourage other passengers but also restore their confidence in the national fleet.

Division Superintendent Railways Rawalpindi Syed Munawar Shah, union representatives and Pakistan Muslim League Nawaz (PML-N) supporters welcomed the minister on his arrival at the railway station. (APP)

Railways minister warns inefficient officials with sacking | Pakistan - geo.tv


----------



## Salman Ahmad

Creder said:


> Wrong guy for the wrong job, if anyone Ayaz Sadiq would have been a better choice since atleast he has dealt with railways in the past.



so you think we must always use experienced person even though he was not good ????

I watched saad rafique interview on jeo well what I feel he is right rail way must 1st start their cargo trains to earn money their numbers must be in hundreds per day and we must condemn the role of NLC for cargo


----------



## Salman Ahmad

Pakistan gov on war footings should deal with sinking rail way, wapda and pia


----------



## Edevelop

*Derailed: Plan to revive railways on the anvil*






RAWALPINDI: 

Vowing to bring Pakistan Railways (PR) back on track, Railways Minister Khwaja Saad Rafiq said he was working on a plan for its revival.

Talking to reporters at Rawalpindi Railway Station on his arrival from Lahore, he said in the first phase, PR&#8217;s encroached lands would be retrieved from land grabbers and no exception will be acceptable in this regard. &#8220;However, there will be a different policy for katchi abadis set up on PR lands.&#8221;

The minister said all-out efforts will be made to bring an end to corruption and get rid of corrupt officers. A result-oriented mechanism will be prepared to end corruption in the department, he added.

&#8220;Special steps are being taken top trace out pilferages for which vigilant cells will be established on a provincial level,&#8221; Rafiq said. I will travel by train and request other parliamentarians to do the same to motivate PR and increase revenue-generation.






He said he was considering whether to provide new locomotives or repair existing ones to facilitate passengers. &#8220;I&#8217;ve talked to passengers and learnt about their difficulties and have travelled in almost every class. They also gave some tips which I&#8217;ll discuss with senior officers and engineers,&#8221; he said.

The minister warned that the performance of senior officers would be evaluated, &#8220;I won&#8217;t tolerate any laxity from officials and those who don&#8217;t work will be sent home.&#8221;

He added that he would hold meetings with all representatives of railway unions and learn about their demands. &#8220;Their demands will be met if genuine,&#8221; he said, adding that unions would be taken on board to revive the railway.

Derailed: Plan to revive railways on the anvil &#8211; The Express Tribune

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RangerPK

I heard this guy rigged the elections....

For some reason I don't feel like looking at his face..


----------



## Edevelop

@Leader @nuclearpak @Aeronaut @Zarvan @arushbhai @Fracker @Tiger Awan @SEAL @ @hasnain0099 @Devil Soul and others






Federal Railways Minister Khawaja Saad Rafique decided on Wednesday that 238 legal advisers of the ministry, allegedly appointed on political basis, will be replaced, Express News reported.

Rafique said the hiring of the said advisers was done on political grounds and that they will be fired.

A legal firm will be appointed and new legal advisers will be hired in their stead.

A day earlier Rafique had said that he was working on a plan for the revival of Pakistan Railways (PR).

He had said that efforts would be made to bring an end to corrupt practices in the department.

Railways Ministry: 238 legal advisers shown the door &#8211; The Express Tribune

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Bobby

Now he will hire his own guys...what is the difference

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Edevelop

Bobby said:


> Now he will hire his own guys...what is the difference



Railways will NOW become a corporation, as promised and they will hire people on merit. Advertisements for specific jobs are out there


----------



## Leader

cb4 said:


> Railways will NOW become a corporation, as promised and they will hire people on merit



we will see that, act of parliament is required... 

untill then noora lawyers just got lucky for the vacant posts !


----------



## SBD-3

cb4 said:


> @Leader @nuclearpak @Aeronaut @Zarvan @arushbhai @Fracker @Tiger Awan @SEAL @ @hasnain0099 @Devil Soul and others
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Federal Railways Minister Khawaja Saad Rafique decided on Wednesday that 238 legal advisers of the ministry, allegedly appointed on political basis, will be replaced, Express News reported.
> 
> Rafique said the hiring of the said advisers was done on political grounds and that they will be fired.
> 
> A legal firm will be appointed and new legal advisers will be hired in their stead.
> 
> A day earlier Rafique had said that he was working on a plan for the revival of Pakistan Railways (PR).
> 
> He had said that efforts would be made to bring an end to corrupt practices in the department.
> 
> Railways Ministry: 238 legal advisers shown the door &#8211; The Express Tribune


Khawaja Saad Rafique is ON!!!!!!


----------



## Edevelop

* Grand operation will be started against encroachments along railway lines all over the country, says Khawaja Saad Rafique.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SBD-3

Leader said:


> *we will see that*, act of parliament is required...
> 
> untill then noora lawyers just got lucky for the vacant posts !


What can one expect from a party whose slogan is "Hum daikhain gay". So keep watching while Khawaja Rox!! 



cb4 said:


> * Grand operation will be started against encroachments along railway lines all over the country, says Khawaja Saad Rafique.*



"Showbazi,Dramaybazi blah blah blah blah"

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jango

Good step, but let's see the next round of appointments and then the true picture will come.

But good step to fire these contract employees who were inducted on personal likes.



hasnain0099 said:


> Khawaja Saad Rafique is ON!!!!!!



ELection day antics aside, I always respected the guy, and no doubts over his integrity and corruption wise he is clean.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Tiger Awan

Leader said:


> we will see that, act of parliament is required...
> 
> untill then noora lawyers just got lucky for the vacant posts !



act of parliament is required to give an add for these jobs ??


----------



## Leader

Tiger Awan said:


> act of parliament is required to give an add for these jobs ??



no, to make railway work independently as a business so that political influence stop.. firing these 238 lawyers and hiring your own wont make any difference at all..


----------



## Tiger Awan

When you dont have the courtesy to praise anything good you try to find something bad in everything. 



Leader said:


> no, to make railway work independently as a business so that political influence stop.. firing these 238 lawyers and hiring your own wont make any difference at all..



Go read news again, what he said about hiring. Its not going to be like Ppp


----------



## Leader

Tiger Awan said:


> When you dont have the courtesy to praise anything good you try to find something bad in everything.
> 
> 
> 
> Go read news again, what he said about hiring. Its not going to be like Ppp



lol.... like I dont know how things work in pmln and that its no different than ppp?


----------



## Edevelop

&#1604;&#1575;&#1729;&#1608;&#1585; : &#1608;&#1586;&#1740;&#1585; &#1585;&#1740;&#1604;&#1608;&#1746; &#1587;&#1593;&#1583; &#1585;&#1601;&#1740;&#1602; &#1657;&#1585;&#1740;&#1606; &#1662;&#1585; &#1587;&#1601;&#1585; &#1705;&#1746; &#1583;&#1608;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606; &#1605;&#1587;&#1575;&#1601;&#1585;&#1608;&#1722; &#1587;&#1746; &#1575;&#1606;&#1705;&#1746; &#1605;&#1587;&#1575;&#1729;&#1604; &#1705;&#1746; &#1605;&#1578;&#1593;&#1604;&#1602; &#1570;&#1711;&#1575;&#1729;&#1740; &#1581;&#1575;&#1589;&#1604; &#1705;&#1585; &#1585;&#1729;&#1746; &#1729;&#1740;&#1722;


----------



## Devil Soul

cb4 said:


> @Leader @nuclearpak @Aeronaut @Zarvan @arushbhai @Fracker @Tiger Awan @SEAL @ @hasnain0099 @Devil Soul and others
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Federal Railways Minister Khawaja Saad Rafique decided on Wednesday that 238 legal advisers of the ministry, allegedly appointed on political basis, will be replaced, Express News reported.
> 
> Rafique said the hiring of the said advisers was done on political grounds and that they will be fired.
> 
> A legal firm will be appointed and new legal advisers will be hired in their stead.
> 
> A day earlier Rafique had said that he was working on a plan for the revival of Pakistan Railways (PR).
> 
> He had said that efforts would be made to bring an end to corrupt practices in the department.
> 
> Railways Ministry: 238 legal advisers shown the door &#8211; The Express Tribune




You know what " any thing you say or do will be used against you" is what we people love doing ... Good initiative taken by Saad, but i hope he dont stop here, PR can be a revenue generating machine, if managed properly...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

Leader said:


> we will see that, act of parliament is required...
> 
> untill then noora lawyers just got lucky for the vacant posts !



Why does Pakistan Railways need so many lawyers


----------



## Leader

Roybot said:


> Why does Pakistan Railways need so many lawyers



political appointments, its not a corporation hence whosoever becomes minister gets the right to appoint as many as he pleases. the bureaucracy doesnot take a stand. 

one iron lady of the bureaucracy Maryam Gillani did take a stand, he had to learn how to fire guns, soon enough, remained suspended for 2 years, eventually won the case and probably transferred in some other department, rest of the baboos are just courtiers of the minister !

it will continue to be the same unless its made a corporation through act of parliament.

until then bakwas daramy baziyan hain yeh sab !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

*Saad Rafique K Naam Khaat
*

SYED TALAT HUSSAIN


----------



## mughaljee

^ try to send this "Railway Minister" Allah Karay voo phar lay Is Koo.


----------



## Devil Soul



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*Pakistan Railways computerize 41 stations for online reservation *

ISLAMABAD - Pakistan Railways has computerized 41 Railway Stations for online reservation in order to facilitate passengers during journey.
An official of Railways ministry told APP that a new reservation office has started functioning at Karachi Cantt Railway Station as the previous reservation office at Karachi was causing inconvenience to public due to congestion.
He said that in order to apprise the passengers regarding latest position of running trains, electronic train monitoring boards have been installed at 30 main railway stations.
He informed that new chinese passenger coaches inducted in the system for passengers comfort and safe journey.
He said that in order to ensure safety of passengers and railway infrastructure surveillance cameras are provided at Karachi Cantt. Rohri and
Lahore installation work on Peshawar Cantt, Attock City, Rawalpindi. Lalamusa, Faisalabad, Khanewal, Multan, Nawab Shah, Hyderabad, Quetta while the facility is under process at Sibi Railway station.
He said that Pakistan Railways also providing the catering services in 28 trains over the system to facilitate the passenger during the journey.
Filtration plants have been installed at 6 railway stations including Sukkur, Rohri, Kotri, Mirpur Khas, Dadu and Sibi. 

Pakistan Railways computerize 41 stations for online reservation | Pakistan Today | Latest news | Breaking news | Pakistan News | World news | Business | Sport and Multimedia


----------



## Edevelop

*Railway land vacated*

LAHORE, June 24: The Pakistan Railways continued its operation against encroachments and got land worth over Rs60 million vacated from grabbers on Monday.

According to a spokesman, 79.42 marlas were retrieved in Lahore division, 32.28 marlas in Rawalpindi division and 3.18 acres in Multan division.

The PR Directorate of Property and Land is supervising the campaign launched by the railway police on a directive of Railways Minister Khawaja Saad Rafique.

Railway land vacated | Newspaper | DAWN.COM


----------



## Edevelop

* Three officials of Chaklala Railway Station suspended *

Islamabad

Federal Minister for Railways Khawaja Saad Rafique during a surprise visit suspended three officials of Chaklala Station, Rawalpindi, and examined the operation of Hazara Express.

According to details, during his visit the federal minister found no proper arrangements of cleanliness while all the electrical appliances including ceiling fans, bulbs were out of order. There were no proper arrangements of water and sanitation in washrooms.

He took a serious action and suspended three officials including Divisional Electrical Engineer (BS-18) Hassan Jamali, Assistant Mechanical Engineer (BS-17) Stephen and a foreman. The federal minister immediately constituted an inquiry committee consisting of Federal Government Inspector Railways of Lahore and Divisional Superintendent Karachi. He said that there will be zero tolerance for any favouritism in the investigation process and asked the committee to submit the report as soon as possible.

Later on, Federal Minister for Railways Khawaja Saad Rafique issued a dead line of three months to all those officers who have been enjoying their ex-Pakistan leave since last three years. He directed to Federal Secretary, Railways, Arif Azeem to submit report to him immediately of all those officers who have been on ex-Pakistan leave and the period of their leave.

He issued a new policy for sanctioning ex-Pakistan leave according to which the period of leave has been curtailed from three years to one while the officers who already have taken three years leave, will be entitled for two years leave only. Moreover, he said that from now onward he himself will approve ex-Pakistan leave, providing a compassionate reason except the Haj or Umrah leaves that have got immunity from this policy.

The federal minister emphasised that all those officers who have had availed their ex-Pakistan leave for last two years are supposed to report immediately otherwise necessary action will be taken against the officers failing.

http://www.thenews.com.pk/Todays-News-6-186077-Three-officials-of-Chaklala-Railway-Station-suspended


----------



## Edevelop

*Pakistan Railways resumes Rawalpindi-Kohat service*


PESHAWAR &#8211; Pakistan Railways June 25 again announced the restoration of service between Rawalpindi and Kohat.

The railway suspended the service in September 2011 because of a shortage of locomotives. It resumed service last November, but a shortage of fuel forced another suspension in May.

Federal Minister for Railways Khwaja Saad Rafiq announced the restoration of the rail service from Kohat to Rawalpindi last week, SAMAA TV reported.

Service restoration is meant for the public's convenience and to connect all of southern Khyber Pakhtunkhwa with the rest of the country via Kohat, the notice said.

Authorities will make arrangements to protect the railway. 

Pakistan Railways resumes Rawalpindi-Kohat service - Central Asia Online


----------



## Edevelop

* Pakistan Railways launches operation against encroachers*

Rawalpindi

On the directives of Pakistan Railways Minister Khwaja Saad Rafiq, the staff of Property and Land Department of Pakistan Railways launched a grand operation here on Wednesday against the encroachers who had occupied land belonging to the department.

According to details, the railway minister during his visit to various parts of Rawalpindi took serious notice over the failure of railway officials from getting the departmental lands vacated from encroachers.

While presiding over a meeting, Khwaja Saad Rafiq had issued special directives to the Divisional Superintendent Rawalpindi Division, Syed Munawar Shah, to take immediate measures for removing encroachers from the railway land so that it could be used for commercial purposes in order to generate revenue for paying the debt. The minister had also issued special orders for taking steps to check corruption at departmental level.

Following the directives of the minister, the DS set up special team of Property and Land Department headed by Ejaz Ahmed, Executive Engineer and Shahnawaz, Assistant Executive Engineer along with Pakistan Railways policemen. The operation was launched from Dhoke Chiraghdin, Chaklala Cantonment where the railway staff removed all kind of temporary and permanent structures built on Railway land illegally. The sudden operation by railway staff forced the affected people to resist in protest.

According to the affectees, Pakistan Railways did not issue any kind of notice to them before launching this operation.

It is high handedness of the government against us, the affectees claimed while talking to this correspondent.

According to law, a department has to serve legal notices to the related persons before carrying out any kind of operation, but this was not done. While carrying out operation, the staff of Pakistan Railways with the help of police demolished building structures including number of shops, six to seven residential buildings. The affectees have announced to approach the court against the sudden drive of Pakistan Railways without serving notices to them.

When approached, Ejaz Ahmed, Executive Engineer, confirmed the report of removing permanent and temporary building structures from the land of railways occupied illegally by people.

He said that Pakistan Railways had served them notices time and again, but the people did not take them seriously. He also confirmed that action against encroachers were taken on the directions of the Railways minister. The drive against encroachers would continue in all parts of cantonment where railway land has been illegally occupied by people.

Pakistan Railways launches operation against encroachers - thenews.com.pk


----------



## Edevelop

*Railways more land got vacated*

LAHORE, June 26: The Pakistan Railways got 48 acres and two kanals of commercial and residential land vacated from grabbers on Wednesday.

The market value of the recovered land in the Rawalpindi, Multan, Peshawar, Lahore and Sukkur divisions had been estimated at over Rs216 million, said a spokesman.

Railways Minister Khwaja Saad Rafique had on June 15 ordered a comprehensive survey of encroachments on railway land in general and along the track in particular as well as removal of all illegal structures from there.

Meanwhile, PR Police Inspector General Syed Ibne Husain on Wednesday presided over a meeting held to review progress of the ongoing operation against encroachments on railway land.

He directed all SPs to monitor the performance of station house officers.

Railways more land got vacated | Newspaper | DAWN.COM


----------



## RangerPK

cb4 said:


> *Railways minister warns inefficient officials with sacking*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RAWALPINDI: Expressing resolve to improve the operations of Pakistan Railways and make it a profit-earning entity, Federal Minister for Railways Khawaja Saad Rafiq Monday said there would be no room for incompetent and corrupt officers in the department.
> 
> "Corrupt elements will not be tolerated and only performers will stay put in the department," he said while talking to media here at the railway station where he, along with his family, had reached after traveling from Lahore by Margallah Express.
> 
> He said the principle of merit and rule of law would be upheld adding that railways would be transformed into a vibrant mode of transportation.
> 
> The minister said an effective strategy was being evolved to get railways' encroached land vacated from illegal occupants, adding not a single inch of railway land will be left encroached.
> 
> Rafiq said all workers should work like a team so that a national institution could be saved and its lost glory could be restored by improving its passenger as well as freight services.
> 
> He urged the parliamentarians and high-ups to prefer to travel by
> 
> trains as it would not only encourage other passengers but also restore their confidence in the national fleet.
> 
> Division Superintendent Railways Rawalpindi Syed Munawar Shah, union representatives and Pakistan Muslim League Nawaz (PML-N) supporters welcomed the minister on his arrival at the railway station. (APP)
> 
> Railways minister warns inefficient officials with sacking | Pakistan - geo.tv



I think it is wrong for politicians to threaten bureaucrats, and we can imagine what sort "performance" this guy is looking for. If you threat bureaucrats, then don't complain about getting over thrown by the army.


----------



## Edevelop

*Railways to lease out Risalpur locomotive factory*

ISLAMABAD: Pakistan Railways has decided to lease out its Risalpur factory to private sector to convert it into a modern, state-of-the-art locomotive manufacturing facility.

The main objective of the move is to manufacture 25 locomotives yearly for the Railways and to unitise any excess capacity for potential export opportunities, according to a project document made available to Dawn.

The private sector consortium would make an upfront payment of Rs1 billion to the Railways after signing of the concession agreement.

The private party would make investment through its own resources without any financial assistance from the locomotive factory or PR to make the plant a successful and self-sufficient unit. The private party would have no access to locomotive factorys assets for securing financing for the project.

The locomotive factory in Risalpur was commissioned in 1993 at a cost of Rs2.28bn with the Japanese assistance. Spreading over 100 acres and with production capacity of 25 locomotives in single shift basis, the factory has so far manufactured 97 locomotives and rehabilitated another 26.

The factory has been running into losses with only 97 locomotives manufactured in 21 years instead of estimated 235 locomotives since January 1993.

The Railways has offered the factory to a private sector consortium through the Infrastructure Project Development Facility (IPDF) of the Ministry of Finance.

The factory will partner with the private sector by contributing land and its existing facilities as a form of equity, while the private party will be responsible for upgrading the factory and its operations.

The project would have a possible capacity to export products while still retaining the functions of fulfilling the local railway transportation demand and achieving high delegation levels for the industry.

The concession to private consortium would be for 25 years subject to a manufacturing capacity of at least 25 locomotives a year.

Official statistics showed that the Railways currently has 300 locomotives which are out of service, waiting major repairs. The government is arranging funding of Rs6.1 billion through a consortium of commercial banks for the rehabilitation of 66 held-up locomotives through PRACS.

Rehabilitation of 27 locomotives is being arranged through PSDP at a cost of Rs5.108bn for which an agreement has been signed with a US locomotive manufacturing enterprise.

Special repair of 150 locomotives to improve their reliability and performance was also being carried out through PSDP at a cost of Rs5.005bn. Under this initiative, 20 locomotives would be repaired in 2012-13 and 65 locomotives each in the next two years.

The Executive Committee of National Economic Council (Ecnec) has already approved the procurement of 275 locomotives, and the delivery of first 50 locomotives will start from March 2014. PR has also submitted a proposal to Planning Commission for another 100 locomotives for approval by Ecnec.

The Railways has a total of 515 locomotives, out of which more than 300 are off-track for want of service. Since 2011, the number of locomotives available for use has reduced by an average of 10 locomotives a month. By June 2012, only eight locomotives were available for freight and 92 for passengers. As a result, PR revenue earnings have drastically fallen by 25 per cent.

The worst crisis of the Railways is evident from the fact that the passenger traffic which was 230 trains a day has been reduced to 92 trains daily, while the number of freight trains has dropped from 96 to merely one per day.

Railways to lease out locomotive factory - DAWN.COM

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Armstrong

Oi @cb4 - Not to sound 'racist' but only a Kashmiri can fix Pakistan Railways !  

Even if I participated in the protests against the Khwaja, I still think he'd get the job done !  

Does that make me a hypocrite ?  

Or just a Butt ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

Armstrong said:


> Oi @cb4 - Not to sound 'racist' but only a Kashmiri can fix Pakistan Railways !
> 
> Even if I participated in the protests against the Khwaja, I still think he'd get the job done !
> 
> Does that make me a hypocrite ?
> 
> Or just a Butt ?



Everyone is a little racist. 

PTI -- KPK
N-League -- Punjab 
PPP --- Sindh
NP --- Balochistan
MQM -- Karachi

To be honest, Khawaja is not that literate but i think he is the right man for the right job. Railways suits him because all you need is ' a Danda' in hand, 'Androoni experience' and determination.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

*Lazy, inefficient officers to be purged from Railways: Saad Rafiq *

Lahore - Railways Federal Minister Khawaja Saad Rafique on Monday said that inefficient and tardy department heads within Railways would be replaced with qualified, competent and motivated officers.

During a media briefing, the Railways minister said that their employees faced political pressure during the last tenure and problems were created due "corrupt" officers&#8217; appointments in the past.

He stressed that the newly elected government would not allow politically motivated appointments, transfers or promotions and added that all offices would be headed by honest officers with a clean track record.

Khawaja Saad said that a re-structuring plan for the Railways was being prepared, and it would be finalised after joint consultation with the trade union, experts and retired employees.

He told the media that a five-year vision would be sketched which would be reviewed annually.

"I have focused on locomotives and improving tracks and freight trains and have ordered to improve the services of Tez Gam Express, Karakoram, Quetta and Karachi Express by July 31", he informed.

He said that new and restored locomotives would be included next year of which two thirds would be specified for freight trains. He also announced that two more freight trains would be launched soon.

The minister said that an independent Vigilance Cell headed by a retired judge would be established, and all irresponsible officials would be removed.

He also said that a grade 20 officer from the Press Information Department would be deputed as public relations director. He was hopeful that this important state institution could be overhauled if concerted and dedicated efforts were made. 

Lazy, inefficient officers to be purged from Railways: Saad Rafiq | Pakistan Today | Latest news | Breaking news | Pakistan News | World news | Business | Sport and Multimedia


----------



## Edevelop

*Canada offers technical help to Pakistan Railway*

Karachi&#8212;Canadian High Commissioner to Pakistan Greg Giokas has said here that Canada can offer Pakistan locomotives for the railway besides technical help.

The Canadian High Commissioner was exchanging views with President Karachi Chamber of Commerce and Industry (KCCI) Muhammad Haroon Agar, according to a statement of KCCI on Friday.

Greg Giokas who was accompanied by Honorary Consul General of Canada in Karachi Byram D. Avari, said the Canada Pacific Railway can tender for locomotives required by Pakistan Railway. Canada can also provide expertise in agriculture to Pakistan, he said.

He opined that regional trade is crucial to uplift economy and explore market access in the countries worldwide, Pakistan has to achieve a quantum leap in regional trade. He appreciated smooth and peaceful transition of government through elections and was of the view that the new Government should accord priority to economic development and revise its policies as per their commitments.

A vibrant reciprocal trade is pre-requisite to Preferential or Free Trade Agreement without which such an arrangement is not possible, he said.&#8212;APP 

Canada offers technical help to Pakistan


----------



## A.Rafay

cb4 said:


> *Canada offers technical help to Pakistan Railway*
> 
> KarachiCanadian High Commissioner to Pakistan Greg Giokas has said here that Canada can offer Pakistan locomotives for the railway besides technical help.



This govt should think about investing and building local rail industry either private or public, other countries are willing to help.


----------



## BATMAN

Railway needed to be privatized!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

BATMAN said:


> Railway needed to be privatized!



Nope! Its govts responsibility to make it a profitable organization solely by its own, Cant this govt do that one job??


----------



## Edevelop

BATMAN said:


> Railway needed to be privatized!





A.Rafay said:


> Nope! Its govts responsibility to make it a profitable organization solely by its own, Cant this govt do that one job??




It should be a little bit of both. 

Government involvement is necessary to take action against encroachments, build networks between cities and provinces, subsidize and supply power, and connect and allow foreign investment.

Privatization should be for locomotives and manufacturing facilities, advertizements, food catering, technology in stations, waste management facilities, and setting up commercial zones in land

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BATMAN

A.Rafay said:


> Nope! Its govts responsibility to make it a profitable organization solely by its own, Cant this govt do that one job??



Responsibility cost money... and by privatizing it, govt. would profit and this shall be the job of govt. to become efficient, and every govt. dpt. is a burden and loss. Less they are better we will be.

Politicians want to keep the organizations under their selfish thumb... organizations are bound to fail.

You need to study.. how organizations are operated.... every single man's efficiency is gauged, quality is improved on daily bases and innovation means business... now tell me which politician can develop protocols to record efficiency of every professional and non professional staff in organization?

I bet no civilian in Pakistan knows, how to run organization efficiently.... if you insist to keep it civil than better hire, some one like Shauka Aziz, once more.


----------



## Saleem

cb4 said:


> *Railways to lease out Risalpur locomotive factory*
> 
> ISLAMABAD: Pakistan Railways has decided to lease out its Risalpur factory to private sector to convert it into a modern, state-of-the-art locomotive manufacturing facility.
> 
> The main objective of the move is to manufacture 25 locomotives yearly for the Railways and to unitise any excess capacity for potential export opportunities, according to a project document made available to Dawn.
> 
> The private sector consortium would make an upfront payment of Rs1 billion to the Railways after signing of the concession agreement.
> 
> The private party would make investment through its own resources without any financial assistance from the locomotive factory or PR to make the plant a successful and self-sufficient unit. The private party would have no access to locomotive factorys assets for securing financing for the project.
> 
> The locomotive factory in Risalpur was commissioned in 1993 at a cost of Rs2.28bn with the Japanese assistance. Spreading over 100 acres and with production capacity of 25 locomotives in single shift basis, the factory has so far manufactured 97 locomotives and rehabilitated another 26.
> 
> The factory has been running into losses with only 97 locomotives manufactured in 21 years instead of estimated 235 locomotives since January 1993.
> 
> The Railways has offered the factory to a private sector consortium through the Infrastructure Project Development Facility (IPDF) of the Ministry of Finance.
> 
> The factory will partner with the private sector by contributing land and its existing facilities as a form of equity, while the private party will be responsible for upgrading the factory and its operations.
> 
> The project would have a possible capacity to export products while still retaining the functions of fulfilling the local railway transportation demand and achieving high delegation levels for the industry.
> 
> The concession to private consortium would be for 25 years subject to a manufacturing capacity of at least 25 locomotives a year.
> 
> Official statistics showed that the Railways currently has 300 locomotives which are out of service, waiting major repairs. The government is arranging funding of Rs6.1 billion through a consortium of commercial banks for the rehabilitation of 66 held-up locomotives through PRACS.
> 
> Rehabilitation of 27 locomotives is being arranged through PSDP at a cost of Rs5.108bn for which an agreement has been signed with a US locomotive manufacturing enterprise.
> 
> Special repair of 150 locomotives to improve their reliability and performance was also being carried out through PSDP at a cost of Rs5.005bn. Under this initiative, 20 locomotives would be repaired in 2012-13 and 65 locomotives each in the next two years.
> 
> The Executive Committee of National Economic Council (Ecnec) has already approved the procurement of 275 locomotives, and the delivery of first 50 locomotives will start from March 2014. PR has also submitted a proposal to Planning Commission for another 100 locomotives for approval by Ecnec.
> 
> The Railways has a total of 515 locomotives, out of which more than 300 are off-track for want of service. Since 2011, the number of locomotives available for use has reduced by an average of 10 locomotives a month. By June 2012, only eight locomotives were available for freight and 92 for passengers. As a result, PR revenue earnings have drastically fallen by 25 per cent.
> 
> The worst crisis of the Railways is evident from the fact that the passenger traffic which was 230 trains a day has been reduced to 92 trains daily, while the number of freight trains has dropped from 96 to merely one per day.
> 
> Railways to lease out locomotive factory - DAWN.COM



a thousand cruses on these guys....private business means more loot.....they should make it a govt corporation run imdeopendently......


----------



## ajpirzada

all for it!! privatize it. we as a nation have developed this tendency of exploiting wat is under our control..


----------



## Edevelop

*Steps being taken to rehabilitate PR: Saad Rafiq *

Railways Minister Khawaja Saad Rafiq said on Monday that steps were being taken on war-footings for the rehabilitation of Railways and restoration of its past glory.
Talking to the media at Railway workshops division after inspecting the overhauling of locomotives, he said that decline of railways department has been checked, however, it would take time for its complete rehabilitation.
He said that 71 locomotives each of them were being run over two traction motors, while each locomotive required four to six motors to keep it in order.
The Minister said that now four traction motors would be fixed in each locomotive to check the possibility of engine failure.
He said that for this purpose, 150 traction motors were being arranged and repaired. Apart from, he said, the Railways had required scores of generators of 300 KVA, which may be purchased or acquired on rent.
He said that the problem of late departure and arrival of trains would be resolved within one year.
The Railway Minister said that he had imposed ban on the sale of Railway scrap.
Replying to a question about running a bullet train in Pakistan, Saad Rafiq said that he had been given the task of Railways' rehabilitation, however, a separate authority would be established for bullet train.

Steps being taken to rehabilitate PR: Saad Rafiq


----------



## Edevelop

*Repairing locomotives: Finance Ministry to release Rs 500m to PR *

ISLAMABAD: Accepting the request from Ministry of Railways, the Ministry of Finance here on Tuesday agreed to release Rs 500 million for repair of locomotives and these would be utilised for freight trains.
Federal Minister for Railways Khawaja Saad Rafique met the Finance Minister Ishaq Dar at the latters office here this afternoon and discussed with him issues relating to railways.
During his meeting the issue of availability of locomotives and their present condition was discussed at length. The finance minister accepted a request by the Ministry of Railways for release of Rs 250 million for repair of locomotives. This would enable the Ministry of Railways to repair 50 locomotives so that they can be put to use on fast-track basis.
The finance minister also approved the release of another Rs 250 million for repair of fraction motors of locomotive engines.
During the meeting it was decided that the locomotive would be utilised to start new freight trains so that the economic health of the railways can be improved.
The meeting reviewed the overall financial solution of the railways and the operational difficulties being faced by it in overcoming the challenges.
Dar said that turning around railways and make it passenger-friendly was one of the commitments of Pakistan Muslim League-Nawaz (PML-N) in its manifesto. The Ministry of Finance, he said would do all that it takes to achieve this objective. The meeting was also attended by Federal Minister for Planning and Development Ahsan Iqbal, senior officials of the ministries of planning and development, finance and railways. staff report

Daily Times - Leading News Resource of Pakistan


----------



## Edevelop

*Pakistan railways reduces rail fairs by 33 per cent*


ISLAMABAD: The Pakistan Railways on Thursday announced a substantive reduction of 33 per cent in rail fares on the directives of Federal Minister for Railways Khawaja Saad Rafique and the new rates will be applicable from July 11.

Strategic benchmarking is very important in revenue generation as it takes into account both cost and potential revenue, with the objective of increasing profit in the long term, said the minister.

He said that one common challenge faced by every organisation was how to serve its customers better and the public sector was no exception to it.

Discussing the inter-city competitive public transport rates, Rafique said, Improvement in system enables better product quality and service differentiation, leading to an increase in sales of the core product or service and higher capacity utilisation.

It was observed that some railway routes had potential with respect to revenue generation, therefore, in order to enhance the profit margins of Pakistan Railways through expansion of sales, it has been decided to reduce the fares, he said.

The minister said a part of the benefit of the profit so earned would be transferred to the passengers in the form of a decrease in the fares.

The objective behind this move is to run the corporation on professional and commercial pattern so that the utility of railways, being an economical carrier may be utilised optimally.


Pakistan railways reduces rail fairs by 33 per cent - DAWN.COM

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*Chinese company proposes to make PR profitable*

BEIJING: A Chinese company working in Pakistan for last over ten years, has a proposal to steer the decades old railways system out of the crisis and make a profitable entity.

The Director/General Manager of Sinotec Song Shuangping in an interview said if the present railways track was strengthened and electric locomotives were used, as per his proposal, the passengers train could run upto 180 kilometers per hour (km/h) and goods train up to 120 km/h.

He said the travelling time between Karachi and Peshawar would be considerably minimised, besides speedy and economical transportation of heavy luggage. It will also save the highways from being damaged due to heavy trucks and money spent on their repair, he added.

He said the train network could be extended upto the Gwadar Port for transportation of goods to Havalian and other parts of the country.

The proposed project would cost less, as it needed strengthening the existing track. Electric facility, including installation of pythons, for running electric powered locomotives would also be required, he added.

The electric powered locomotives will help achieve the highest speed and climate control in the bogies, he noted.

Using electricity would not only cut the ever-increasing oil import bill, but also help the Railways come out of the financial problems, remarked Song.

When asked as the country is already faced with power shortage, he informed that around 300 megawatts energy would be required for whole network, which could be generated through various means.

Song claimed his company had rich experience in energy and other areas of economy and was running a number of projects in various parts of the world, including Africa and South Asia.

He said at present Sinotec was working in six small hydropower generation projects in Punjab and financing four solar energy projects of 2 MW each. This would help reduce the power shortage in Pakistan.

Song said during Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif&#8217;s recent China visit, a Sinotec delegation led by its President met him in Guangzhou and briefed on different projects. He said a high level delegation of his company would visit Pakistan next month. app

Daily Times - Leading News Resource of Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

*PR decides to launch four model trains between Lahore, Karachi: GM Railway *

LAHORE, (SANA): Pakistan Railways has decided to ply four model trains between Lahore and Karachi.

This was stated by General Manager of Pakistan Railways Junaid Qureshi here on Friday.

He said double track between Chichawatni and Raiwind will be completed this year, which will reduce the traveling time from Lahore to Karachi by two hours.

The general manager said that repair of forty engines will be completed in three months time.

It is mentioning here that there is already from Chichawatni to Karachi and from Raiwind to Lahore.

It is hoped that launching of four model trains between Lahore and Karachi would not only provide the best traveling facilities to the passengers but it would also enhance the earning of Pakistan Railways.

According to sources, the circles which want the Pakistan railways to be back on the track, welcomed the decision of the Federal Minister for railways Khawaja Saad Rafique wherein the Railway minister rejected the summary forwarded by the Railway authorities for handing over the eight profit giving trains to a sub-department in Railway, PRACS.

They termed this decision of the Railway Minister a positive move towards rehabilitation of railways.

PR decides to launch four model trains between Lahore, Karachi: GM Railway ****************************

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

* Plan to import locomotives dropped *

ISLAMABAD: The much-trumpeted project to purchase 150 locomotives from foreign companies this fiscal year has been abandoned, as Federal Minister for Railways Khawaja Saad Rafique has decided to manufacture new engines locally and repair the old ones to save the department from getting more loans.


Sources said on Friday that to save the department from getting more loans, Saad Rafique had decided not to procure foreign-made locomotives or other goods. The department already has to clear Rs70 billion liabilities against loans to different firms and donor agencies.


On the other hand, the department&#8217;s performance has deteriorated due to the worst financial crunch, making it unable to launch any big scheme in the last one decade to rehabilitate it.In view of this bad situation, the minister believes purchase of foreign-made locomotives will cost millions of dollars thus burdening the department with more loans.


To save the department&#8217;s position, Saad Rafique has directed cancellation of all agreements with foreign firms, including China and the US, for procurement of locomotives and other rail goods. Instead, he has ordered the authorities concerned to prepare over 58 locomotives at the local level to save money. An amount of Rs500 million has been sanctioned out of which Rs250 million has been released and work has been started on the project. The 58 locomotives will be manufactured at the carriage factories of different railway stations.


Mohammad Ali, Personal Secretary to Khawaja Saad Rafiq, confirmed that the old plan to procure 150 new locomotives from American firms had been dropped and work had been undertaken on the manufacture of 58 locomotives at the local level.


After completion of the project, the locally-made locomotives would be coupled with passenger trains plying different routes. Mohammad Ali was unable to reply how many freight trains would be made operational which was the major source of generating revenue. He said the decision would be taken after the manufacture of locomotives. 

Plan to import locomotives dropped - thenews.com.pk

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## farhan_9909

cb4 said:


> * Plan to import locomotives dropped *
> 
> ISLAMABAD: The much-trumpeted project to purchase 150 locomotives from foreign companies this fiscal year has been abandoned, as Federal Minister for Railways Khawaja Saad Rafique has decided to manufacture new engines locally and repair the old ones to save the department from getting more loans.
> 
> 
> Sources said on Friday that to save the department from getting more loans, Saad Rafique had decided not to procure foreign-made locomotives or other goods. The department already has to clear Rs70 billion liabilities against loans to different firms and donor agencies.
> 
> 
> On the other hand, the department&#8217;s performance has deteriorated due to the worst financial crunch, making it unable to launch any big scheme in the last one decade to rehabilitate it.In view of this bad situation, the minister believes purchase of foreign-made locomotives will cost millions of dollars thus burdening the department with more loans.
> 
> 
> To save the department&#8217;s position, Saad Rafique has directed cancellation of all agreements with foreign firms, including China and the US, for procurement of locomotives and other rail goods. Instead, he has ordered the authorities concerned to prepare over 58 locomotives at the local level to save money. An amount of Rs500 million has been sanctioned out of which Rs250 million has been released and work has been started on the project. The 58 locomotives will be manufactured at the carriage factories of different railway stations.
> 
> 
> Mohammad Ali, Personal Secretary to Khawaja Saad Rafiq, confirmed that the old plan to procure 150 new locomotives from American firms had been dropped and work had been undertaken on the manufacture of 58 locomotives at the local level.
> 
> 
> After completion of the project, the locally-made locomotives would be coupled with passenger trains plying different routes. Mohammad Ali was unable to reply how many freight trains would be made operational which was the major source of generating revenue. He said the decision would be taken after the manufacture of locomotives.
> 
> Plan to import locomotives dropped - thenews.com.pk



Amazing news.

We need to go for a indigenous project of locomotives aswell as in the meantime get under license production from either china or south korea or even india

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

* Saad Rafique visits Lahore Railway Station *

LAHORE, July 14 (APP): Pakistan Railways Minister Khawaja Saad Rafique visited the Lahore Railway Station on Sunday and saw different parts of the station.During his visit, the minister directed the administration to restore historic form and position of the building.He also directed the PR administration to arrange food courts, handicraft centres and stalls of Lahori foods at the station to facilitate passengers.He announced stoppage of Badar Express train at Farooqabad on Lahore-Faisalabad section to facilitate people

Associated Press Of Pakistan ( Pakistan's Premier NEWS Agency ) - Saad Rafique visits Lahore Railway Station


----------



## Edevelop

*Railways fines Rs0.44m on 947 ticketless passengers *

LAHORE : Pakistan Railways Police have detected 947 passengers and charged them more than Rs 444,000 in the shape of fare and fine. According to detail, 81 passengers detected in Peshawar Division, 117 in Rawalpindi Division, 203 in Lahore Division, 162 in Multan Division, 112 in Sukkur Division and 238 in Karachi Division. IGP Railways Syed Ibne Hussain directed to continue the campaign against ticket-less travelling with the coordination of Railways staff and not to spare anyone, said a statement.

Railways fines Rs0.44m on 947 ticketless passengers

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arushbhai

I normally hate listening to sheikh rashid but he was spot on the other day about bullet trains. He said, thousands of people live around rail track in rural and urban areas, not only that, people and animals have a tendency to cross railway line to go on the other side. Not only that, there are thousands of Phattaks and on top of that, the rail tracks are decades old, they cannot possibly sustain a bullet train. PMLN should wait atleast 4 years before they begin working on this project.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*Train delays: Passengers to be notified through SMS *







LAHORE (Dunya News) &#8211; Pakistan Railways has decided to notify passengers through Short Message Service (SMS) about the train delays. The service will resume from Monday.


According to Railway authorities, a software has been prepared to acknowledge passengers about exact departure times so that passengers may not face any problem in the future.


On the other hand, Minister for Railways Khawaja Saad Rafique on Saturday has said that Pakistan Railways can be made a profitable entity by improving the system of reservation and ticketing.


Chairing a meeting of Railway officials in Lahore &#8218; he stressed for improvement in the railway journey to ensure maximum comfort for public.

The Minister urged the Railway employees to play their role for making Pakistan Railways a profit earning organization.

Matters relating to modernizing the reservation and ticketing system came under discussion during the meeting.

Dunya News: Pakistan:-Train delays: Passengers to be notified through SM...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

* Pakistan Railways starts its third Freight Train*

ISLAMABAD: Pakistan Railways started its third freight train today. Accelerating the freight operations is inevitable for the revenue generation. In this lieu, steps have been taken to comply with the Worthy Minister's directive.
Resultantly, the number of freight trains has been increased from (02) to (03). It may be noted here that the two freight trains, already functioning, were being engaged in Oil Operations for PSO, whereas the third freight train has been started for the purpose of goods' supply across the different places. Transportation of PSO Oil between Karachi and Lal peer has been done, using Pakistan Railways cargo trains for quite some time. To enhance the freight operations of Pakistan Railways, the number of locomotives, used for the said purpose, has also been extended from (09) to 24. It may be learnt here that this enhancement is rendered by the repair and maintenance of the defective locomotives, a very positive sign for discovering the latent potential of Railways, which is evident from the very fact that the institution earned a hefty sum of 14 million from its freight operations in one day only.
Federal Minister, Kh. Saad Rafique has directed the railways' officials to play a pivotal role in enhancing the 'Freight Operations'.
It is to be noted here that the top notch of Pakistan Railways will remain present at the Railways Headquarters on Saturday which is otherwise a routine holiday.
The agenda for tomorrow's i.e. Saturday's meetings include Pakistan Railways' PSDP (2013-14) Allocation, Railway Ticketing & Reservation System Improvement as well as Ensuring punctuality in the Departure - Arrival Timings of Passenger Trains.

Pakistan Railways starts its third Freight Train


----------



## Edevelop




----------



## Edevelop

*Pakistan Railways to rehabilitate 100 engines *

ISLAMABAD: Pakistan Railways (PR) has started work for the rehabilitation of around 100 engines, said an official of PR.

Talking to APP he said the rehabilitation of the locomotives would help adding 30 more locomotives in the fleet of PR within a next few months.

He said that around 200 new locomotive would be part of PR system during next two years.

The addition of more engines in PR fleet would help in restoring the suspended train service by the pervious government.

To a question, he said, the government had also released funds for the purchase of spare parts of the engines.

He said freight trains would also be restored with the addition of new engine. He said freight trains are the main source of income for PR.

He expressed the hope that with the restoration of freight trains - PR would be able to earn around Rs. 15 billion revenue annually.

To a question he said with the addition of 100 overhauled engines, PR would be able to earn around Rs. 22 billion

The PR would also get around Rs. 10 billion through auction of stalls and 'Quli' services at various railways stations.

Central Diesel Locomotive Workshop (CDLW) has completely overhauled 80 locomotives and partially repaired 37 engines from October 2011 to December 2012, he recalled.

He said the repaired locomotives have been handed over to different railway divisions, including Rawalpindi, Peshawar, Lahore, Multan, Sukkur, Quetta and Karachi.

He said that the workshop overhauled 10 locomotives every month, adding that the organization was functioning to its full capacity round the clock. 

Pakistan Railways to rehabilitate 100 engines

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop




----------



## Edevelop

*Saad Rafiq Increases Railway Revenue*


As per Saad Rafiq&#8217;s message on FaceBook, the daily revenue of Pakistan Railways has been increased 10 times, from 1 million to 10 million rupees. Saad says that Railways is trying best to make sure that existing passenger trains follow schedule and more freight trains are added since they generate more revenue.

New passenger services like E-ticketing and SMS alert services are being launched.

Railways has also scrapped the plans to buy new locomotives from China or USA and announced to repair the existing engines and build new ones locally. The 100 acre locomotive factory in Risalpur is being leased to a private party to be upgraded to state of art facility where it would produce up to 25 engines every year.

Pakistan railways has great potential and as per sources, it was intentionally headed towards collapse by previous regime. Unconfirmed reports say that ex-Railway Minister Ghulam Bilor did not want to revive railways, particularly the freight trains as his fellows risked loosing revenue in trucking business. There are also unconfirmed reports that railway engines were destroyed by corrupt officials by using recycled dirty engine oil.

http://pkpolitics.com/2013/07/24/saad-rafiq-increases-railway-revenue/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

cb4 said:


>



Every news channels was saying that deficit has been reduced by 1 crore, which can meant that the losses are decreased...

Either way, good news.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ziaulislam

hopefullyy they can get back the strength of 500 locomotives by nexxt two years. 
but it seems despite his try the govt is unwilling to release money for buying new engines
this is more imp than motor way and needs nawaz shahb attention

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

nuclearpak said:


> Every news channels was saying that deficit has been reduced by 1 crore, which can meant that the losses are decreased...
> 
> Either way, good news.








@cb4


----------



## Argus Panoptes

"Railway key murda ghoray mein jaan daal dein gey!"

Hein jee? It is better to forget the dead horse and start with something more suitable, like trains, with engines to run them. Like railways are supposed to be.


----------



## Edevelop

*Saad orders check on black-marketing of tickets*

LAHORE - Pakistan Railways (PR) Minister Khawaja Saad Rafique directed the authorities concerned to check the black-marketing of railways&#8217; tickets.
Presiding over a meeting in Lahore, Rafique said that additional police personnel and booking staff would be deployed to facilitate rail commuters.
The meeting also decided to introduce more freight trains.
The meeting was briefed on the launch of a special operation to clear out encroachments from the railways&#8217; property.
Over the years a lack of attention, poor policies, increasing expenditures and poor financial controls and 2010&#8217;s floods, left the PR with deficits in billions of rupees.
On July 27 the PR slashed the fares of all passenger trains by over 45 percent, for three months to attract more passengers, with the exception of the Karakoram Express.
The PR also received Rs 1.57 billion to open a Letter of Credit (LC) to import 75 locomotives from China, Rafique added.
Efforts were being made to remove the annual deficit of Rs 35 billion by the end of current financial year, Rafique said.
The minister said there was a dispute of Rs 3 billion between the Punjab government and the railways and thanked provincial government for its cooperation and for the payment of Rs 300 million in first tranche.
Furthermore, he said that the maintenance cost on each locomotive was $50 which was very low as compared to international standards. One freight train earned approximately Rs 1.15 billion annually and was a major source of revenue for the authority, he added.
The management had also decided to run four special trains for Eid to facilitate the passengers to visit their home towns to celebrate the festival with their loved ones, he said. He added that the first train would run from Quetta to Rawalpindi on August 6&#8218; the 2nd and 3rd on August 7 from Karachi to Lahore, and the 4th from Peshawar to Lahore on August 8. 

Saad orders check on black-marketing of tickets | Pakistan Today | Latest news | Breaking news | Pakistan News | World news | Business | Sport and Multimedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

* PR employees to work six days a week *

ISLAMABAD - The PM has approved the summary of railway ministry for six working days per week and ordered implementation on the decision with immediate effect. Railway Headquarter and all divisional offices will now open on Saturday. Federal Minister for Railways Khawaja Saad Rafique said two off-days in a week were hampering the rapid resuscitating process of railways and repairing of locomotives, rolling stock and railway track were slow owing two leaves a week.
He said that it was need of the hour to work six days a week to revive the confidence of masses in railway.

PR employees to work six days a week
PML-N Khawaja Saad Rafiqui increases strictness in Pakistan Railways | The News Tribe


----------



## Edevelop

*Pakistan Railways reduces fare to increase revenue*


Islamabad&#8212;Decision of Pakistan Railways to reduce fares of trains has increased number of passengers and succeeded to generate more revenue. An official of PR said that after the announcement of cut in fare, the number of passengers using trains has gone up by 10 per cent just within three days.

Railways on July 27 had announced 57 per cent reduction in fares of railways in order to draw more passengers which had fallen badly in the past. To a question, he said PR had decided to enforce six-day working week to improve overall functioning of the department. He said two weekly offs were hampering rapid resuscitation process of railways and repairing of locomotives, rolling stock and railway track had slowed down.

To a question, he said PR would run four special Eid trains to facilitate the masses. The first Eid train will operate between Karachi and Peshawar via Multan, Sahiwal and Raiwind and this train will leave Karachi at 11 a.m on August 6 and will arrive at Peshawar Cantt at 9:30 the next day.

Second train will leave Karachi for Lahore via Multan and Faisalabad at 11 a.m on August 7 and it will reach its destination at 11:50 a.m next day. Third Eid special has been scheduled from Quetta for Rawalpindi via Multan and Lahore and it will leave Quetta at 12 noon on August 6 and will reach its destination at 8 p.m on August 7.

The fourth Eid special train will be operated between Peshawar and Lahore on August 8 which will leave Peshawar at 12 noon and arrive at Lahore at 9:10 p.m on the same day.&#8212;APP 

Pakistan Railways reduces fare to increase revenue

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

Good to hear that,

Pakistan railway need to recover all the losses it incurred in past. That is by bringing the confidence of travellers back to Railways, the price of Railway ticket should be half the price of buses and it's train timing must be accurate. This is how the railway can be revived...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ziaulislam

but we dont have engines..how can we run trains..
pak railway need to buy some second hand locomotives from korea etc and also manufactures them at home to bring back the number to minimum 800 as it was long time ago


----------



## Edevelop

*PR Police retrieve land worth Rs 122.7m*

Pakistan Railways (PR) Police with the coordination of PR administration retrieved 29 marlas of commercial land worth Rs 122.7 million alongside the tracks in Badami Bagh precincts on Thursday.

The raid was conducted under the supervision of Railways PSP DIG Munir Ahmad Chishti and Railways Divisional Superintendent Hammayun Rasheed on the orders of Railways Minister Khawaja Saad Rafique and PR Inspector General Ibne Hussain.

The Railways DIG told the journalists that the area had been leased to a private company Tahir & Co but it had failed to pay agreement amount to the PR and had constructed shops and basements, which the PR Police had to get vacated.

PR Police retrieve land worth Rs 122.7m | Pakistan Today | Latest news | Breaking news | Pakistan News | World news | Business | Sport and Multimedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*PR officers sacked for selling used tickets*

The Pakistan Railways (PR) took action against its corrupt officials for selling used tickets and for promoting without-ticket travel among customers.
Train Guards Shahid and Safdar and Special Ticket Examiner Mozzam were terminated after the completion of the enquiry.

More firings are expected in the next few days. According to sources, this step has been taken to stop passengers from travelling without tickets.
A few days ago, many people were caught without tickets in Toba Tek Singh. The suspects claimed they had given money to the on-duty-guard.

Safdar used to sell used tickets to the passengers for which action was taken against him. 

PR officers sacked for selling used tickets | Pakistan Today | Latest news | Breaking news | Pakistan News | World news | Business | Sport and Multimedia


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

its good to hear these development lets hope it gets better


----------



## Black Eagle 90

Leader said:


> @cb4



So will we going to manufacture new Railway engines as well as Passenger boggies too.


----------



## SHAMK9

PR seems to be getting on track, PIA on the other hand is getting worse


----------



## Edevelop

Railways is Reviving !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## revu

Another news for Pakistan Railways


CSR wins orders from Pakistan for 63 locomotives

China's leading train manufacturer China South Locomotive and Rolling Stock Corporation (CSR) announced Thursday that it had secured orders for 63 internal-combustion locomotives from Pakistan since February.

The locomotives have been purchased as part of three contract orders, with *the highest speed of the vehicle reaching 140 kilometers per hour*, according to CSR Ziyang Co., the manufacturer.

CSR Ziyang, China's largest internal-combustion locomotive manufacturer, has exported more than 600 such vehicles to 23 countries, including Turkmenistan, Kazakhstan and Vietnam.

CSR manufactures railway locomotives, passenger trains, freight wagons, bullet trains and subway cars. Its products have been exported to more than 80 countries or regions.

CSR

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## arushbhai

Good news but do you know what the locomotives look like?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## alimohsan52

We need greater Investment in our Infrastructure


----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

* 58 new locomotives to be procured from China: Saad Rafique *

ISLAMABAD, Aug 30 (APP): Minister for Railways Khwaja Saad Rafique on Friday said that 58 new locomotives would be procured from China within next six months and the same would be mainly used for freight operations of the Railways. The minister told the National Assembly during the Question Hour that various steps were being taken to make Pakistan Railways a profitable department. He said freight train operations will gradually be increased which would play a pivotal role in restoring the prestige of Railways. The minister said that by the end of this year, at least six freight trains would be made operational which would help generate revenue of 20 to 25 million rupees per day. Saad said that at present, three freight trains were being operated upon on daily basis which has resulted in increase of revenue by ten million rupees.
Referring to the passenger trains, the minister said a fair structure has been re-adjusted to facilitate and attract more passengers to avail the facility of train services. This, he said, would help increase revenue generation by seven to ten percent.
Saad Rafique said that there was no proposal under consideration to privatize Pakistan Railways, adding that public-private partnership would be sought for launching joint ventures to provide better traveling facilities to the commuters.
He said Pakistan Railways was in the process to procure 208 new locomotives besides rehabilitation of dysfunctional locomotives.
The minister said that the entire fleet of locomotives has lived its age and the older locomotives need to be replaced with new ones as soon as possible.
Responding to a question, the minister said that all out efforts were being made to ensure timely arrival and departure of trains.
The minister assured that construction of dual track from Lodhran to Lahore would be completed by March next year.
Saad Rafique said that special teams have been formed to conduct surprise raids to improve vigilance system and a plan is under discussion to revive and built capacity of railways workshops.

Associated Press Of Pakistan ( Pakistan's Premier NEWS Agency ) - 58 new locomotives to be procured from China: Saad Rafique

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ziaulislam

they have full five years, they cant cry like bilour bhasir wo claimed that ANP was given railway where as fedral govt was not listening to him..
they have full majority one party govt, full powers no sanctions, no military and no so called conspiracies..
if they fail now it would be poor governance...
soo far they heading in right direction
we need to manufacture locomotive inhouse because of the size of our country...this would also help in maintaining them


----------



## mdcp

Why dont we privitize and say no to corruption


----------



## arushbhai

mdcp said:


> Why dont we privitize and say no to corruption



You wont find a leader like Saad rafique if we privatize the whole system. Trust me, he can look after the railway. Give him some time.


----------



## Edevelop

*Two month haul: Railways claims it earned Rs2.92 billion*

LAHORE: Pakistan Railways announced on Saturday that it has earned Rs2.92 billion during two months due to its pro-passenger policies through introducing discount rates for them in trains.

According to PR sources, the department has earned Rs670 million more as compared to the corresponding period the previous year. and an additional Rs249 million than budget.

PR had introduced a special discount on fare for rail-cars run between Lahore and Rawalpindi in Ramazan.

Railways had reduced fares by up to 60 per cent on several sections and trains which it claims has produced a positive result and the income of the department.

Two month haul: Railways claims it earned Rs2.92 billion &#8211; The Express Tribune


----------



## SBD-3



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## SBD-3

Rescue plan: Government approves Rs25.7b bailout for Railways
ISLAMABAD: 
In a first step towards restructuring Pakistan Railways, the government approved a bailout package worth Rs25.7 billion for the crisis-hit entity. The funds will be used to repair the engines currently out of order in addition to buying 50 new diesel-electric locomotives.
Approval to the two projects given by the Central Development Working Party (CDWP) marks the beginning of restructuring the cash-strapped state-owned company that has been incurring losses for years due to aging and shortage of equipment, overstaffing and debt accumulation.
However, approval of these projects without a comprehensive restructuring plan puts a question mark over the prudent use of the taxpayers&#8217; money.
The approval by the CDWP is a departure from the government&#8217;s previous stance on Railways. The Economic Coordination Committee had earlier refused to pick up debt liabilities worth $112 million of the national carrier. The Railways had obtained this loan for procurement of locomotives.
Headed by Minister for Planning, Development and Reforms Ahsan Iqbal, the CDWP meeting on Friday approved a project for procuring 50 diesel-electric locomotives, half of which will be engines with 3,000 horsepower and the other half of 2,000 horsepower.
The Railways wants to procure the locomotives to handle freight traffic including transportation of furnace oil across the country &#8211; a neglected area in the past, which also became one of the reasons behind the accumulation of losses by the company. Minister for Railways Khawaja Saad Rafique promised to turn the entity around by focusing more on the freight business.
The CDWP also cleared a Rs6.3 billion project for rehabilitation of as many as 30 diesel locomotives. By spending over Rs6 billion, the management of Pakistan Railways wants to extend the life of these locomotives by another 15 years, according to the planning ministry.
The previous government had opposed to give financial lifeline to Pakistan Railways, and instead first sought a comprehensive restructuring plan. One of the reasons for refusing the bailout package was that the then finance minister desired to procure new locomotives from General Electric of the United States, while the Railways wanted to strike a deal with a Chinese firm, according to sources in the finance ministry.
The other major reason for failing to revive the entity was tailor-made tenders for procurement of locomotives issued by Pakistan Railways. Every time they issued a tender, it became controversial.
For a $6.7 billion programme, Pakistan has assured the International Monetary Fund (IMF) that by March 2014 it will develop a comprehensive restructuring plan for Pakistan Railways and the company will be converted from a government-controlled department to a state-owned liability company.
However, experts have again questioned the government&#8217;s move of keeping the Railways a state-owned entity, which according to them, will not solve the problems. They said the government did not seem serious in resolving the problems of the entity and wanted to retain the workforce, hired under political compulsions in the past by successive governments.
In the previous regime, the Planning Commission had also proposed a plan to convert Railways into three separate companies, each one having its own business model. These companies had been proposed for separately running Railways&#8217; commercial operations, to manage its properties and to deal with the affairs of national carrier&#8217;s workshops.
The CDWP also approved eight other projects having total value of Rs37 billion, including the Rs22.5-billion for Gomal Zam Dam and Rs11.6-billion Punjab Irrigation Project.
For Balochistan, Quetta flyover worth Rs3 billion was approved by the CDWP under the Quetta Development Project. Four small road projects for Balochistan with an estimated cost of Rs3.4 billion were also approved by the CDWP.
Published in The Express Tribune, September 8th, 2013.
Rescue plan: Government approves Rs25.7b bailout for Railways &#8211; The Express Tribune


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## SBD-3




----------



## Edevelop

* Fresh campaign retrieves 172.35 acres of railways land*

ISLAMABAD (APP): Pakistan Railways (PR), as a result of fresh anti-encroachment campaign started in June this year, has so far retrieved 172.35 acres of its precious land.

The department, in its earlier anti-encroachment campaign last year also retrieved 2537.166 acres out of total 5662.667 acres encroached land and now efforts are underway to get the remaining encroached land vacated.

According to Pakistan Railways here on Tuesday, sale of railway land is completely banned whereas leasing of railway land has been temporarily banned in order to frame new lease policy.

In future, commercialization of railway land would be on lease, rent or joint venture basis.

Pakistan Railways is also considering the appointment of Real Estate consultants through open advertisement, however, proposals in this regard from the parliament will be welcomed.

Around 6716 acres railway land has been leased out for short term and 21.68 acres for long term during last four years. Pakistan Railway owns 1,67,690 acres of land over the country out of which 2953.151 acres is under encroachment at present.

Fresh campaign retrieves 172.35 acres of railways land

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## truthseeker2010

any info on which locomotive PR is buying, they should not go for chinese, as they have not been a good experience for PR, its still long for PR to become profitable, saying 1 year is to far fetched.

any info on which locomotive PR is buying, they should not go for chinese, as they have not been a good experience for PR, its still long for PR to become profitable, saying 1 year is to far fetched.


----------



## Edevelop

* PR heritage to be preserved: Saad Rafique *

ISLAMABAD:Federal Minister for Railways Khawaja Saad Rafique has said that Pakistan Railways (PR) heritage would be preserved and renovated in Lahore railway station, Karachi Cantt Railway station and Railways Golra Museum.

The minister ensured that land of railway would be used in proper way.He said that railway would become a profitable organization after a year adding &#8220;We don&#8217;t need to go for further public-private partnership&#8221;.

The minister said the PR was on the right track of progress now after taken several pro-railway steps by him. He said purchase of locomotives was the priority and Chinese company would start providing engines to Railways after two months.

PR heritage to be preserved: Saad Rafique - thenews.com.pk


----------



## Edevelop

Nato supplies through trains resume after five years | Business Recorder

Pic of a Freight Train coming from Karachi port

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ziaulislam

i think they should at the end of their 5 years convert railway into cooperation with managment to private sector. otherwise PPPP will sink it again
also co develop engines with korea or china


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## A.Rafay

cb4 said:


> Nato supplies through trains resume after five years | Business Recorder
> 
> Pic of a Freight Train coming from Karachi port



That Karkey Ship(rental power project) is still there at the docks sitting idle! We should wrap things up with this rental project and tell them to leave.


----------



## Panther 57

A.Rafay said:


> That Karkey Ship(rental power project) is still there at the docks sitting idle! We should wrap things up with this rental project and tell them to leave.



Which year was this picture taken.

I think we should just buy off Karkay and start pumping electricity to our national grid. Float the shares arrange for an agreement for supply of power to national grid. Put in professional management, in fact hire those Pakistanis who were already working on Karakay. Lets get the 230MW coming into the system immediately. Just a little diversion from topic.

Get back to railways. Rail is the cheapest mode of transportation, it should be restored at the earliest. But just like PIA its staff is eating it up. So first thing should be to get rid of corrupt and over employed people. Otherwise, fate of railway is not going to change. 

Karachi needs an underground now. It should be planned ASAP and tunneling technology should be used. Likewise, for Lahore also, as metro has already failed. Before it becomes too late for Islamabad an underground network of train should be planned and executed. If need be make a public limited company float the shares and get the ball rolling.


----------



## aghakhan

I have no doubt at all about the honesty and hard working of Khawaja Saad Rafique.i know he is very competent and hard working man and hopefully he make railway better and better by passing every month.

I have no doubt at all about the honesty and hard working of Khawaja Saad Rafique.i know he is very competent and hard working man and hopefully he make railway better and better by passing every month.


----------



## Edevelop

*Pakistan railways increases freight traffic*

ISLAMABAD: Pakistan Railways (PR) have restored freight trains operation to the extent of two trains on a daily basis from Karachi port to up-country, with hopes of increasing this to 8-10 trains by the end of the current financial year.

This particular step has been taken to improve overall performance and the financial position of the government entity.

According to PR here on Friday, as part of the measures taken by the management, 15 GMU-30 locomotives are being inducted. These locomotives will generate revenue of Rs4.416 million per annum through transportation of oil.

In case of less than expected oil traffic, the department will focus on operation of container trains which will generate revenue of Rs3.8 billion per annum.

A project for rehabilitation of 27 HGMU-30 is also in progress and it is expected that five locomotives will be rolled-out and will be available by June 2014. After that, two locomotives per month will be rehabilitated and inducted into freight operations.

PR also said that a separate project called &#8220;Special Repair of 150 Running locomotives&#8221; was approved in 2012-13 under the Public Sector Development Programme, which will decrease the burden of locomotive maintenance on revenue budget.

Revenue earning during July 2013 has increased to Rs178.724.

The increase in earnings is mainly due to the reduction in fares of passenger trains. Officials said that punctuality of trains has been improved by 3% in July 2013, and is being constantly observed.

Efforts are also underway to improve the punctuality further with availability of newer and better locomotives.

All non-productive expenses have been stopped and expenditures are being incurred in accordance with available resources.

Incurrence of expenditures other than salary/pensions, fuel and utilities are subject to cash release.


----------



## Saleem

they should give 100 lashes a day to all politicians and senior bureaucrats involved until they fix the damn thing.....


----------



## Introvert

Any updates on the locomotives. Who is supplying it and when?


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## SBD-3



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arushbhai

hasnain0099 said:


>



I think 3 year warranty makes sense. Obviously, it would be better if we get a 5 years warranty but we have to be fair to these companies. They know our railways condition, they are aware of corruption and how our railway is filled with slackers and lazy people who dont do their job properly or on time. These companies wouldve given us a 5 year warranty if they knew our railway is competent.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## salman77

*Pakistan Railways to procure 150 locomotives*
Wednesday, October 09, 2013 - IslamabadThe Ministry of Railways would procure 150 locomotives at an estimated cost of Rs 55.483 billion.

According to official sources in the ministry, the federal government has approved procurement of 75 locomotives of 2000-2500 horse power and another 75 locomotives of 3000-3500 horse power. In the first phase on emergent basis, 50 locomotives will be procured.

No new locomotive has been purchased since the last procurement of 69 locomotives which were inducted in the Railways system from 2003 to 2008.

An agreement for procurement of 58 diesel-electric locomotives amounting to US$ 116.8 million has also been signed with M/s SCR Ziyand, China on December 7, 2012 and supply of locomotives is scheduled to commence from November this year. The ministry said recruitment during the last three years has been made in the Railways as per prescribed criteria.

The Railways has completed rehabilitation of 252 km track of Landhi-Khanpur section. Presently on average 18 freight trains are operating per day over the system. Two oil trains are leaving Karachi on daily basis for Lalpir with an additional train from Karachi for up country to clear other consignments.

Pakistan Railways to procure 150 locomotives

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SBD-3



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## Introvert

Can someone update me on who is supplying the locomotive and when.


----------



## Edevelop

*PR to install CCTV cameras at Pindi station*

_* Official says railways will run Metro, Safari and Circular trains _

ISLAMABAD: Pakistan Railways will soon install modern closed-circuit television (CCTV) cameras at the railway stations of Sargodha and Rawalpindi to monitor important offices and platforms.

In order to ensure foolproof security, the railway station, parcel office, platforms, waiting rooms and surrounding areas would be thoroughly monitored, a senior official told APP. 

“In the first phase, the Pakistan Railways has already installed 10 CCTV cameras at the Rawalpindi station and eight at the Lalamusa railway station,” he added.

The official said that all the CCTV cameras and walkthrough gates in Rawalpindi were working properly and designated officers were monitoring them round the clock.

Installation of CCTV cameras at all the important areas of the station would help tighten security at the Rawalpindi Railway Station, he said.

“The government was making all-out efforts to improve law and order to facilitate passengers on the directives of Railways Minister Khawaja Saad Rafique,” he added.

The Ministry of Railways had planned to install CCTV cameras at all the major railway stations across the country for security reasons.

The CCTV cameras will help railway security personnel monitor the movement of suspicious people.

The cameras will be connected to a computer room at the railway station that will also help the authorities take action against violators of the ban on smoking.

The official urged passengers to keep an eye on dubious people or luggage inside and outside the railway station and inform the Railways Police about them without any delay to prevent damage to public life and property.

Meanwhile, another official of the Pakistan Railways told APP that the authorities would soon run Metro and Safari trains in Lahore and Circular train in Karachi.

He said that a feasibility study of the Safari and Metro trains would hopefully be ready within three months.

He said that the Circular train service in Karachi would be resumed next year with the help of the Sindh government. 

He said that steps had been taken to revive several railway shops for the smooth flow of the system. 

He said that strict action was being taken against the elements allegedly involved in corruption in the Pakistan Railways.

“The government has been making efforts to streamline the system in all the sectors, including the [Pakistan] Railways to cut losses of billions of rupees,” he added.

He said that measures had been taken to increase the speed of trains covering long distances in the shortest possible time.

He said that PR land and houses had been recovered during the operation against the land mafia, and added that the land record would be computerised.

He said that steps were being taken to preserve the PR’s heritage. He said that negotiations were underway with foreign banks to start work on the feasible projects on easy terms and conditions so that passengers could avail better travel facilities in the near future. app

http://www.dailytimes.com.pk/default.asp?page=2013\11\11\story_11-11-2013_pg11_7


----------



## Edevelop

* 27 locomotives being overhauled with Rs 5 billion *

*LAHORE - Electro Motive Diesel Limited/Industrial Power Supply is upgrading Pakistan Railway Locomotive Workshop and overhauling 27 locomotives of Pakistan Railways with a huge amount of Rs. 5 billion. The project would be completed within two years after that Pakistan Railways would be able to serve masses more actively.
To review progress on this important project, a 5-member technical team of Electro Motive Diesel Limited/Industrial Power Supply include Mr. Duncan Scott, Liberto Pires, Paul /EVANO CHKO, Raymamon Sehayek and Iraj. Zand Saturday visited the Pakistan Railway Locomotive Workshop. The team members expressed satisfaction on the progress and hoped that the project would be completed within the given timeframe.
It is pertinent to mention here that the Electro Motive Diesel Limited / Industrial Power Supply Technical Team assisting the Pakistan Railways in the Rehabilitation and Modernization of the HGMU – 3000 Locomotive fleet to newest world standard Industrial Power Supply is also preparing the ground for facilities to Rehabilitation traction Motor, Engine and Turbochargers.

27 locomotives being overhauled with Rs 5 billion
*


----------



## salman77

*Japan Ambassador calls on Khawaja Saad Rafique* 

ISLAMABAD: Ambassador of Japan to Pakistan Hiroshi Inomata called on the Federal for Railways Khawaja Saad Rafique here on Wednesday.
During the meeting, the minister invited the Japanese railway companies to visit the locomotive factory for further technical guidance and joint ventures.
The minister also shared his views about the business proposal of Pakistan Railways for foreign investors and railway companies.
The ambassador acknowledged the ideas and proposals shared by the minister.

Japan Ambassador calls on Khawaja Saad Rafique


----------



## alibaz

Some very good work Mr Saad, I an very optimistic that Railways will be a profitable institution before you leave office. *Pakistan Railways coming with Rescue Train, New Engines*

*



*

*
ISLAMABAD: Pakistan’s governmental public transportation department, Pakistan Railways, is finalising the legal and financial plans for induction of Rescue Train and new locomotives.*


Significant development would be seen in Khawaja Saad Rafique-led railways’ department via certain steps with assistance of the federal government of Pakistan, local media reports said.

Most highlighted move has been taken by provision of Rs1.85 billion for initiation of a ‘Rescue Train’, one of the unique projects in the history of Pakistan Railways.
The reports said that the finance ministry has released Rs11 billion so far to the Railways since the start of current fiscal year.

Governmental authorities approved prominent amount of Rs2.84 billion for purchases of diesel powered locomotives (train engines) while Rs2.20 billion for repairing purpose.

*Visible reformation and developments: *

International rail connections (link): The Pakistan’s Minister of Railways, Khawaja Saad Rafique had signalled for restoration of trade operations via carriage trains between Pakistan and Turkey in December.

The announcement was made after Turkish Ambassador to Pakistan S. Babar Hizlan’s meeting with the railways minister Khawaja Saad Rafique in Islamabad.

Economic railway fares (link): Pakistan Railways announced a significant decrements in train fares up to 40 per cent on all classes for its passengers on Eid-ul-Adha 2013.

Special trains on festivals (link): Railways’ department issued notification for five special trains to facilitate the passengers on Eid-ul-Adha.

Restoration of cargo services (link): The Pakistan Railways’ minister Khawaja Saad Rafique resumed cargo services on trial basis by lifting former counterpart Ghulam Bilour’s ban after 5 years in order to facilitate passengers and traders.

Corruption ‘ghosts’ (link): Pakistan Muslim League Nawaz (PML-N) belonged Khawaja Saad Rifique directed the railways’ authorities for scrutinise all pensioners and ordered to maintain computerised records of all former employees for eliminating corruption.

Reduction in financial loss (link): Pakistan Railways announced that it has reduced its daily financial loss from Rs100 million to Rs80 million via proper reformation in the department during the first 110 days.
Pakistan Railways coming with Rescue Train, New Engines | The News Tribe

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cheetah786

Baazi said:


> Can someone update me on who is supplying the locomotive and when.



When we find out we will let you know, so far its He says she says same ol trick(lots and lots of speeches no action) just a new *Magician.*

*
lOSS WAS 100/MILLION AND NOW IS 80/MILLION HOW COME SINCE EVERY FREAKING TRAIN IS OVER BOOKED HOW IS A COMPLETE MONOPOLY LOSING MONEY?*

*oNLY REVENUS THEY ARE SHOWING IS PRIVATIZED PARTS OF RAILWAYS PAYING THERE DUES NOT RAILWAYS ITSELF MAKING A DIME.*


----------



## Echo_419

Cheetah786 said:


> When we find out we will let you know, so far its He says she says same ol trick(lots and lots of speeches no action) just a new *Magician.*
> 
> *lOSS WAS 100/MILLION AND NOW IS 80/MILLION HOW COME SINCE EVERY FREAKING TRAIN IS OVER BOOKED HOW IS A COMPLETE MONOPOLY LOSING MONEY?*
> 
> *oNLY REVENUS THEY ARE SHOWING IS PRIVATIZED PARTS OF RAILWAYS PAYING THERE DUES NOT RAILWAYS ITSELF MAKING A DIME.*



Thoda optimistic or positive ho jao yaar 
Personal experience hai


----------



## alibaz

Cheetah786 said:


> When we find out we will let you know, so far its He says she says same ol trick(lots and lots of speeches no action) just a new *Magician.*
> 
> *lOSS WAS 100/MILLION AND NOW IS 80/MILLION HOW COME SINCE EVERY FREAKING TRAIN IS OVER BOOKED HOW IS A COMPLETE MONOPOLY LOSING MONEY?*
> 
> *oNLY REVENUS THEY ARE SHOWING IS PRIVATIZED PARTS OF RAILWAYS PAYING THERE DUES NOT RAILWAYS ITSELF MAKING A DIME.*



20 million decrease in loss is still a better sign. Passenger trains don't earn much, it's the freight which earns. Bilour F*** ed those and Railway collapsed. More locomotives, more freight trains means more profit for railways. You are right that at the moment these are only planes and nothing real on ground but heartening thing is that there is no real scam in railways so far. So let's be optimistic for some more months.


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## Edevelop

Taking back land: Pakistan Railway’s land freed from squatters
KARACHI: The Pakistan Railways Karachi Division recovered 55 acres of its land in Jumma Goth of Shah Latif town after an operation against land grabbers on Saturday.
The police arrested a man who was running an estate agency and was selling plots from the railways’ land. The police and railway officials demolished the shanties constructed by the people who were growing vegetables on the land for years. Railways houses and quarters in the area which were illegally occupied were also cleared.
“We are setting up a check post at the area to avoid similar encroachment,” said Railways SSP Police Robin Yamin, adding that 50 police personnel of his department and a police mobile of the Shah Latif police participated in the operation. “We did not receive any retaliation from the grabbers and an FIR has been registered against the person who was arrested from the spot.”
The operation is the first phase of the railways land recovery campaign, which started on the directions of the federal minister for Pakistan Railways, Khawaja Saad Rafique.
“We have started a campaign which will continue in different phases,” Divisional Engineer-3, Shaukat Sheikh.


----------



## Bhai Zakir

cb4 said:


> Taking back land: Pakistan Railway’s land freed from squatters
> KARACHI: The Pakistan Railways Karachi Division recovered 55 acres of its land in Jumma Goth of Shah Latif town after an operation against land grabbers on Saturday.
> The police arrested a man who was running an estate agency and was selling plots from the railways’ land. The police and railway officials demolished the shanties constructed by the people who were growing vegetables on the land for years. Railways houses and quarters in the area which were illegally occupied were also cleared.
> “We are setting up a check post at the area to avoid similar encroachment,” said Railways SSP Police Robin Yamin, adding that 50 police personnel of his department and a police mobile of the Shah Latif police participated in the operation. “We did not receive any retaliation from the grabbers and an FIR has been registered against the person who was arrested from the spot.”
> The operation is the first phase of the railways land recovery campaign, which started on the directions of the federal minister for Pakistan Railways, Khawaja Saad Rafique.
> “We have started a campaign which will continue in different phases,” Divisional Engineer-3, Shaukat Sheikh.




Taking back its land is good, what's the next step how railway is going to use it to serve the people of pakistan. There is no use of a free vacant land with large population when you don't do anything with it.


----------



## salman77

*Railways sanctions shipment of 23 locomotives: international consortium engaged*


Pakistan Railways has approved the shipment of 23 of the total 58 diesel electric locomotives from a consortium of US, Germany and China at a cost of Rs 19.40 billion, it is learnt. Well-placed sources told _Business Recorder _that a 4-member pre-shipment inspection team of PR has returned from China after inspecting the specifications of the locomotives. 

The team has submitted its report to the Railways headquarter, expressing satisfaction over the specification of the locomotives and gave green signal for their shipment. First batch of the locomotives is likely to reach on January 5, 2014 while the process of shipment of all the approved 23 locomotives would be completed by June 30. 

The government had placed the order with a consortium of US, Germany and China having leading role in provision of 58 locomotives. Both the parties have agreed and Pakistan will import 23 locomotives, including 10 each of 3,000 hp and 2,000 hp in the initial stage, which would be then thoroughly assessed from all aspects. After vigorous trial (to run in winter and summer), the government would be in a position to notice their performance and give go ahead signal either to import the remaining 35 locomotives or not. 

Sources added that the American company Caterpillar would provide the prime mover (main motor) of the locomotives while Germany would provide some other spare parts and the remaining assembly equipment and parts by a Chinese company. Chinese locomotives imported in the past did not have good track record, therefore it was decided to import the locomotives through a consortium, officials added. The order was placed after open bidding. Following the Public Procurement Regulatory Authority (PPRA) rules three companies were short-listed, said an official, adding that all the procedural requirements were fulfilled which is why nobody raised any objection to the deal. 

The government has given a revenue target of Rs 21.60 billion to Pakistan Railways for the current fiscal year; however it is expecting to generate Rs 25 billion with the increase in freight operations, punctuality and addition of locomotives. There were 465 locomotives when the incumbent government took over, of which only 140 were in running condition. However, 35 locomotives were locally repaired while 80 more would be repaired by the end of current fiscal year, said the official, adding that only eight locomotives were available for freight train, which has now been increased to 25 for generating more revenue.

Railways sanctions shipment of 23 locomotives: international consortium engaged | Business Recorder


----------



## Viking 63

Privatize PR as soon as possible !!!


----------



## Saleem

Viking 63 said:


> Privatize PR as soon as possible !!!


nevrer...never...never...just hang the corrupt politicians, bureaucrats and generals.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tangent

salman77 said:


> *Railways sanctions shipment of 23 locomotives: international consortium engaged*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sources added that the American company Caterpillar would provide the prime mover (main motor) of the locomotives while Germany would provide some other spare parts and the remaining assembly equipment and parts by a Chinese company.


...not a good or cleaver deal...nobody would be responsible for the failures of these locomotive...PR will run in circles for getting these repaired...


----------



## salman77

*Pakistan Railways: A slight improvement, but still a long journey ahead *

LAHORE: Cash-strapped Pakistan Railways (PR), after five years of neglect, seems to have finally woken up from slumber.

Year 2013, though not financially successful for the state-owned corporation, saw the new management, led by Railways Minister Khawaja Saad Rafique, at least willing and somehow performing much better than the previous management. PR is improving but at a snail’s pace, trying to overcome years of damages.

The most interesting decision taken by Rafique was to slash fares of passenger trains by 33%. PR claims that revenues from passenger traffic for the first six months of fiscal year 2013-14 are above target, mainly as a result of high number of passengers attracted by lower fares.

Total passenger revenue target for the current fiscal year is Rs14 billion. Revenues earned so far during six months were Rs7.73 billion, which are Rs730 million more than the target of Rs7 billion. The target itself is Rs1.25 billion more than last year’s target.

Total revenue target for the year is Rs21.60 billion. As a result of the growth, PR has decided to continue lower fares for another three months.

Locomotives

At present, PR has an operational fleet of over 130 locomotives, but only around 100 are being used for passenger and freight transport and the remaining are used for shunting services.

The new management was able to expand the fleet with financial assistance from the government.

The Executive Committee of National Economic Council (Ecnec) has already approved two projects for PR. The first one was for the procurement of 59 diesel electric locomotives worth Rs19.4 billion. Of these, 23 will reach Pakistan by April 2014, according to Railways Director General Public Relations Rauf Tahir.

“A majority of these locomotives will be used for passenger trains and the rest will be used to increase freight operations,” he said.

The second project was for the rehabilitation of 30 diesel electric locomotives at an estimated cost of Rs6.3 billion. As a result, PR has been able to add one locomotive to its fleet each month.

Passenger and freight operations

PR is operating 96 passenger trains, compared to 234 train routes it once operated on. The new management is focusing more on express trains, providing them with better locomotives.

The fleet of freight trains, which could not run for three months this year, now numbers five, while the management’s targets is to at least double the figure before the close of financial year.

Under the new management, PR has revamped its freight services to focus more on this profitable venture. It once operated 60 trains powered by 40 locomotives.

Containerised trains earn between Rs2 and Rs3 million per trip while oil trains contribute around Rs4 million per trip to the railways.

Public-private partnerships

Public-private partnerships remained one of the most profitable ventures for PR. Currently, three trains are being operated under this model. Pak Business Express contributes Rs2.2 million daily to railway revenues, Shalimar Express contributes Rs1.8 million daily and Night Coaches contributes Rs1.7 million per day.

However, PR authorities and Pak Business Express management have also been locked in dispute over unpaid dues to PR. Earlier this year, PR suspended the Business Train’s operations over the issue. Upcoming projects include privatisation of Lahore and Rawalpindi-bound rail cars, expected in March 2014.

http://tribune.com.pk/story/652741/pakistan-railways-a-slight-improvement-but-still-a-long-journey-ahead/*http://tribune.com.pk/story/652741/...t-improvement-but-still-a-long-journey-ahead/*


----------



## Gentelman

Viking 63 said:


> Privatize PR as soon as possible !!!


Yeah then pay 4× fairs compared to today's fairs along with strict paying policy.


----------



## Edevelop

* 3000 horse power Korean recondition locomotive arrived at kc SHED for N.L.C goods trains.*











*Pakistan Railways to provide Free Internet Service to the Passengers*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Edevelop

*1) Islamabad---Murree--Muzaffarabad

2) Havelian---Ghari Habibullah---Muzaffarabad

3) Haripur----Tarbela Dam-to-Ghari Habibullah

* Feasibility Report to be prepared by Chinese, costing Rs 3 Corore

* After completition, it will transport 50 Lakh passangers every year.

* Around 50 bridges and tunnels to be built along the way for the track.*


*







*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Edevelop

*Railways to develop new web based reservation system*

ISLAMABAD, Jan 24 (APP): Pakistan Railways will develop new web-based reservation and ticketing system to improve current reservation system for passengers.An official of Pakistan Railways while talking to APP here on Friday said that through system passengers can reserve on-line tickets which could facilitate them at their door.The system would also give information to passengers about on line seat availability. Short Messaging System (SMS) alert for late running trains to passengers will also be future of the system.To a question, he said, the project has been approved and will be implemented in the next fiscal year.He further said computerized reservation has already been introduced at 41 stations and reservation offices to improve reservation and ticketing system

Associated Press Of Pakistan ( Pakistan's Premier NEWS Agency ) - Railways to develop new web based reservation system


----------



## Xracer

cb4 said:


> * 3000 horse power Korean recondition locomotive arrived at kc SHED for N.L.C goods trains.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Pakistan Railways to provide Free Internet Service to the Passengers*


AT LAST AT LAST AT LAST
ENGINES HAS ARIVED ooooooooohhhhh THANKS my Almighty ALLAH

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## salman77

cb4 said:


> * 3000 horse power Korean recondition locomotive arrived at kc SHED for N.L.C goods trains.*



Can you provide the link please?


----------



## Edevelop

salman77 said:


> Can you provide the link please?



Pakistan Railways | Facebook

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

MQM flag colors on engine? Lol


----------



## salman77

cb4 said:


> Pakistan Railways | Facebook


 
Thanks, but why can't I find this on any other news website.


----------



## khail007

I am not an admirer of 'GUNJA LEAGUE'; but hats-off to Khawaja Sahib.

I want to see Khawaha Sahib as next PM...!


----------



## Edevelop

Pakistan Railways to run Cargo Train between Faisalabad & Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*Freight train services to be expanded next year: Rafique*





Federal Minister for Railways Khawaja Saad Rafique inaugurates container special train at the dry port in Mughalpura, Lahore on Saturday. PHOTO: PID 

LAHORE: There will be around 90 to 100 dedicated locomotives available for freight purposes till next year in order to make the sector vibrant, said Pakistan Railways (PR) Minister Khawaja Saad Rafique at the PR dry port yesterday.

Presently, PR has only eight locomotives and Rafique said more were the need of the hour. The PR has resumed freight train services after almost three-and-a-half years to increase the organisation’s earnings.

Rafique added that passenger and freight train services would not succumb to pressure, saying that the management had authority to make decisions in the interest of the organisation.

“I was under pressure from parliamentarians for the restoration and suspension of some services but this is an issue that would be dealt by the management,” said Rafique.

The PR has suffered a huge financial loss with this year’s alone calculated at Rs33.50 billion, said Rafique, adding that efforts were under way to reduce the number. However, PR, during the current year, has already spent Rs3 billion above its target.

Responding to a question over the death of a pensioner employee in office premises, Rafique said the pay and pension system was being automated and it would take almost two to three years to complete the task. Presently, 250 pensioners were getting their money through this system and, after three years, everyone would be able to avail the facility, Rafiq added.

Rafique admitted that there was no vision to restore the entity in the past but efforts are now under way to make it a profitable organisation. In the upcoming Public Sector Development Programme, sufficient funds would be allocated to PR, Rafique added. “We would maintain balance between rail and road freight with the induction of more locomotives.

“The PR was facing a shortage of honest and dedicated human resource to implement good policies and make the organisation financially vibrant.”

Freight business at Mughalpura dry port was brought to a halt three-and-a-half years ago. The port was established in 1974 over an area of 250 kanals, having six sheds to house 324 wagons. Till today, about eight freight trains have reached the dry port . In addition to Mughalpura, Fasialabad dry port had also become operational.

*Freight train services to be expanded next year: Rafique – The Express Tribune*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## salman77

*Five Chinese locomotives arriving for 15 days trial*

The government has decided to carry out 15-day scheduled trial of first consignment of the five locomotives out of 58 that would reach Pakistan in next two weeks to evaluate their performance keeping in view all technical aspects, the sources told The News here on Monday.

The sources said the consortium of three companies from the United States, Germany and China has informed high officials of the Pakistan Railways that five locomotives have been lifted onto ship from Shanghai Port and it would reach Pakistan in next two weeks.

When contacted, Railways Board Secretary Aftab Akbar said it is a matter of satisfaction that five locomotives have been sent from Shanghai Port and many more would also be supplied in the coming months.

“Induction of new locomotives would enhance our ability, and we are looking forward to improving average rail speed up to 120km per hour. I hope when 58 locomotives would start operating then the situation would be far better than now and rail service would improve to a considerable level,” he said.

To a question, he said the consortium has informed the Railway authorities that five locomotives have been sent from Shanghai Port, and it would also ensure delivery of new consignments in the coming weeks.


----------



## jarves

Congratulations.
Is Pakistan considering buying any 5000 hp engines??


----------



## SHAMK9

Korean Engines being ready to be leased out to NLC











jarves said:


> Congratulations.
> Is Pakistan considering buying any 5000 hp engines??


Nope

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jarves

SHAMK9 said:


> Nope


Why??
And are these really Korean engines,lokks so shabby like Indian engines.
you could have brought from us in lesser price.


----------



## SHAMK9

jarves said:


> Why??
> And are these really Korean engines,lokks so shabby like Indian engines.
> you could have brought from us in lesser price.


Paisa tum do ge? Yes, those are Korean, they look "shabby" because of the shitty NLC logo and paint job.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Introvert

So, how many korean locomotives are we getting.


----------



## Bilal.

Baazi said:


> So, how many korean locomotives are we getting.



10 if I remember correctly. These willbe used to start NLC freight trains not Pakistan Railway.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

Bilal. said:


> 10 if I remember correctly. These willbe used to start NLC freight trains not Pakistan Railway.



MilBus wins again!


----------



## Edevelop

* LUMS provides voluntary services to revitalise Railways *

LAHORE - LUMS Faculty, Suleman Dawood School of Business (SDSB) has voluntarily provided its services for the sake of revitalising Pakistan Railways for which Khawaja Saad Rafique, the Minister of the Railways visited the institution on Friday.
For this matter, 16 PhDs hailing from the background of Finance, Marketing, Strategy, Organisation Development and Operations are currently working on various projects with the PR. The objective is to support the public utility in providing quality service to the masses in a sustainable manner. This voluntary effort will also enhance the research activities at LUMS which would be beneficial for students as they will gain practical insights about public organisations. The work began on this project in late 2013 and is expected to continue until practical and feasible outcomes are reached considering the Pakistan’s socio-economic scenario.
Federal Minister was accompanied by Anjum Pervez, General Manager Operations, Javed Anwar, Additional General Manager, Zubair Shafi Ghaur, Chief Marketing Manager and Hanif Gul Director Vigilance while LUMS team was headed by Abdur Razaq Dawood Rector of SDSB, Dr. Sohail H Naqvi, Vice Chancellor and Dr Arif Nazir Butt, Dean of Business School and hosted by the SDSB External Relations Department.
This visit is a continuation of senior business faculty’s visit to Pakistan Railways Headquarters in which the Railways sought cooperation and concrete suggestions for revamping, restructuring and turn-around of Railways, which was met by a positive response from LUMS. Different delegations from both sides are regularly meeting at the level of working groups headed by team leaders working in the fields of Operations, Cost Accounting, Finance, Marketing, Strategy and Organisational Development.
*
LUMS provides voluntary services to revitalise Railways
*


----------



## Bilal.

VCheng said:


> MilBus wins again!



Yeah but as long as they can provide cost effective transport to our industry and agriculture its good. Why blame them for the inefficiencies of the civil led PR


----------



## VCheng

Bilal. said:


> Yeah but as long as they can provide cost effective transport to our industry and agriculture its good. Why blame them for the inefficiencies of the civil led PR



I did not blame anyone, but merely appreciated yet another corporate success story.


----------



## Bilal.

VCheng said:


> I did not blame anyone, but merely appreciated yet another corporate success story.



Why is my sarcasm sensor screaming


----------



## salman77

*PR to lay new track between Karachi, Gwadar*


*




*

Pakistan Railways (PR) is planning to lay track to link Karcahi to Gwadar seaport to facilitate traders.

PR sources said on Sunday that the new track would fulfil the needs of transportation of goods to Gawadar in future. Moreover, the PR was in contact with China for preparing studies for construction of Khuzdar, Baseemah, Jacobabad and Dera Ghazi Khan main line ( ML-2) and China would finalise the studies till the end of December 2015.

China will bear all expenditures of the study of laying the new railway line. The PR is focusing on speeding up revenue generating activities under the direction of Minister Khwaja Saad Rafique.

The PR is also working on restoration of ECO train for Turkey via Tuftan and Zahdan. The train will help traders to transport their goods through train among Turkey, Iran, India and Pakistan.

The department is also planning to construct a dry port for container-holding at Havelian near Abbotabad for facilitating trade with China. After construction of the port, about two million tons of goods could be transported between Khunjrab and Havelian.

The PR minister hoped the railways would soon be able to overcome its deficit.

PR to lay new track between Karachi, Gwadar | Pakistan Today

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## salman77

*PR to float tender for 20 locomotives, NA told*

The National Assembly was informed on Thursday that an international tender would be floated for the procurement of 20 locomotives for the Pakistan Railways.
Railways Minister Saad Rafique told the House during question hour that these locomotives would be partially assembled at the Pakistan Locomotive Factory Risalpur. He said a contract agreement has been signed for manufacturing of five diesel-powered locomotives at the factory. The supply of material and kits for the assembling of these locomotives will be received by May.
He said efforts were being made to prepare a business module to enhance the factory’s productivity. The minister said all the pre-requisites of the Japan International Cooperation Agency have been fulfilled to secure financial assistance for Karachi Circular Railway Project. He said feasibility as well as social environmental engineering studies of the project has already been completed. He hoped that the project would be completed within the time span of the government.
State Minister for Parliamentary Affairs Shaikh Aftab Ahmad told the House that a special package of Rs 16 billion has been granted to PIA which is being used for the repair of non-operational aircraft.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chak Bamu

salman77 said:


> *PR to float tender for 20 locomotives, NA told*
> 
> The National Assembly was informed on Thursday that an international tender would be floated for the procurement of 20 locomotives for the Pakistan Railways.
> Railways Minister Saad Rafique told the House during question hour that these locomotives would be partially assembled at the *Pakistan Locomotive Factory Risalpur.* He said a contract agreement has been signed for manufacturing of five diesel-powered locomotives at the factory. The supply of material and kits for the assembling of these locomotives will be received by May.
> He said efforts were being made to prepare a business module to enhance the factory’s productivity.



That is great news. We need to resuscitate industrial base. We used to export luxury locomotive rail cars to China.

But it is not government's business to be in business. There is too much incentive for corruption by officers. That is how we lost a major chunk of national wealth. That is why ministers ought to focus on Pakistan Railways because it would be a little difficult to nationalize.


----------



## Leader

what about the railway track promised by pmln, opening the corridor between China and Pakistan ?


----------



## Edevelop

*Productivity of Risalpur Locomotive Factory to be enhanced: Rafiq*

Friday, February 28, 2014 - Islamabad—The National Assembly was informed Thursday that an international tender will be floated for the procurement of 32 locomotives for Pakistan Railways. Minister for Railways Khawaja Saad Rafique told the House during question hour that these locomotives will be partially assembled at Pakistan Locomotive Factory Risalpur. He said a contract agreement has been signed for manufacturing of five diesel powered locomotives at the Locomotive Factory. The supply of material and kits for the assembling of these locomotives will be received by May this year.

He said efforts are also being made to prepare a business module to enhance the productivity of Risalpur Locomotive Factory. Minister for Railways Khawaja Saad Rafique said all the pre-requisites of Japan International Cooperation Agency have been fulfilled to secure financial assistance for Karachi Circular Railway Project. He said feasibility as well as social environmental engineering studies of the project has already been completed. He hoped that the project will be completed within the time span of the present government.

Minister of State for Parliamentary Affairs Shaikh Aftab Ahmad told the House that a special package of Rs 16 billion has been given to the PIA which is being used for the repair of non-operational aircraft. Parliamentary Secretary for Information and Broadcasting Mohsin Shahnawaz Ranjha said the present government is making efforts to transform Radio Pakistan into a profit-making organization. Several reforms in this regard have already been taken.

He said our prime focus is to enhance revenue of the National Broadcaster through advertisement and timely recovery of dues. He regretted that in the past there was no modus operandi for the recovery of dues. A strong system has now been put in place to recover the advertisement dues and as a result recovery of dues has increased to 200 million rupees. Besides, he said efforts are being made to sell air time of the organization to further enhance its income.

The Parliamentary Secretary said that Radio Pakistan, which reaches about 85 percent population, is broadcasting in 33 international and regional languages. These programmes focus on social, economic, cultural, educational and religious issues. He said it is also part of our party manifesto to promote the provincial languages and the national broadcaster through its regional programmes is also promoting national identity and moral values.

On behalf of Minister for Information Technology, Minister for States and Frontier Regions Abdul Qadir Baloch told the House that a PC-I has been prepared for provision of GSM facilities in Neelum District of Azad Jammu and Kashmir at a cost of 185 million rupees. He said the completion of this project will provide mobile connectivity to 85 percent area of Neelum Valley.—INP

Productivity of Risalpur Locomotive Factory to be enhanced: Rafiq

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

Newly Built New Multan Railway Station

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Xracer

cb4 said:


> Newly Built New Multan Railway Station


*New Multan City Railway Station*





















Not To be Confused Its New Multan City Railway Station to accommodate Passengers Cause Multan is Expanding at Extremely Fast rate 
Not the Multan Old Railway Station And Main Multan Cantt Railway Station Multan Has 3 Railway Stations 
_*Old Multan Railway station *_




*




Multan Cantt Railway Station*



*
Multan Cantt. Railway Station:*

















_image hosted on *flickr*_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

Xracer said:


> *New Multan City Railway Station*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not To be Confused Its New Multan City Railway Station to accommodate Passengers Cause Multan is Expanding at Extremely Fast rate
> Not the Multan Old Railway Station And Main Multan Cantt Railway Station Multan Has 3 Railway Stations
> _*Old Multan Railway station *_
> View attachment 19852
> 
> *
> View attachment 19854
> 
> Multan Cantt Railway Station*
> 
> 
> 
> *Multan Cantt. Railway Station:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _image hosted on *flickr*_



So many stations ? Did they demolish the old one ?


----------



## Xracer

cb4 said:


> So many stations ? Did they demolish the old one ?


No Bro they didn't demolished The old one is still Standing like it Mean Too i thinks they are Planing Something else for it But dont know what it is

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*PR to be injected with a powerful injection: Ahsan Iqbal*

LAHORE: Federal minister for development and planning Ahsan Iqbal has said that Pakistan Railways would be injected with a powerful injection, forcing it to run at speeds of 120-140 KPH. 
Addressing a joint press conference alongwith Pakistan Railways (PR) minister Saad Rafiq at PR HQs on Monday, he said that such speedy service would force even bus passengers to preferably switch over to trains.
He paid tributes to services of PR minister Khawaja Saad Rafiq, “during whose tenure the PR is chugging towards improvement, which is evident through its surging, profitable revenues”; while also denying that PR was being considered for privatization, as the institution was beyond the buying power of anyone.

Replying to a question regarding ignoring PR in budget, he said that “since the recent passed budget was made by the former (PPP) regime, it left a lot to be desired”, assuring that PR would be one of the foremost concern in forthcoming budget.

He said that the future source of preferred energy would be coal, which would require freight trains for transportation, making PR a profitable institution”. 

The minister deliberated that 15-20 years were required by any Country to achieve development and progress, and as such Pakistan would soon be made an Asian tiger.

“The way PR had been neglected in past was now showing its true colors, as many assets of Country related to energy, transport, gas and education were also in doldrums , which would take some time to rectify”, he stated, adding that Railways required new engines tracks and fuel.

On the occasion, PR minister Saad Rafiq said that special trains would be introduced for Sikh shrines of Nankana Sahib, Narowal and Hasan Abdaal in order to provide facilities for Sikh pilgrims. 

The conferees also expressed regrets over politicization of Kalabagh Dam issue, warning that if new dams were ignored the draught would take its strong toll within next 15 years.

They also expressed that if professional level institutions like PR and PIA were ever run by professionals, they would not have deteriorated to their current extent.

ONLINE - International News Network

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

*First consignment of 23 locomotives to arrive on March 24 *

ISLAMABAD: First consignment of 23 locomotives from China would arrive on March 24 for use in freight operations of Railways.
An official of Pakistan Railways talking to APP said that freight train operations will gradually be increased which would play a pivotal role in restoring the prestige of railways.

The official said that by the end of this year, at least six freight trains would be made operational which would help generate revenue of Rs 20 to 25 million per day.

At present, three to four freight trains were being operated on daily basis which has resulted in increase of revenue.

The entire fleet of locomotives have outlived their utility and the older locomotives need to be replaced with new ones as soon as possible, he added.

On the direction of the Minister for Railways Khawaja Saad Rafique, he said all out efforts were being made to ensure timely arrival and departure of trains and make Pakistan Railways profitable organization.

He added that dedication and hard work was required to steer the department out of challenges.

He said private investment would be welcomed where it was needed and it would be done through a transparent method.

The official said steps were being taken to utilize the Railways land in most efficient way.

He said the department was also going for computerizing data of its lands.

First consignment of 23 locomotives to arrive on March 24


----------



## tintin24h

Wrong guy for the wrong job, if anyone Ayaz Sadiq would have been a better choice since atleast he has dealt with railways in the past.


----------



## Edevelop

*Consignment of 23 locomotives arrive today*

The first consignment of 23 locomotives from China will arrive today for use in freight operations.

According to a Pakistan Railways official, the freight train operations will be increased gradually. He said by the end of this year, at least six freight trains would be made operational which would help generate revenue of Rs 20 to 25 million per day.

At present, three to four freight trains are being operated on daily basis, which have increased revenue, he added. He said the entire fleet of locomotives had outlived their utility and the older locomotives needed to be replaced with new ones as soon as possible.

On the directive of Minister for Railways Khawaja Saad Rafique, he said all out efforts were being made to ensure timely arrival and departure of trains and make Pakistan Railways a profitable organisation. He added that dedication and hard work was required to steer the department out of challenges.

Private investment would be welcomed where it was needed and it would be done through a transparent method, he added. The official said steps were being taken to utilise the Railways land in most efficient way. He said the department was also going for computerising data of its lands.


Consignment of 23 locomotives arrive today | Pakistan Today

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chak Bamu

Let us hope these would be substantially better than what we received during Mush-era so many years ago. As I recall those bad quality (or wrong quality standard) engines were the undoing of Pakistan Railways.


----------



## ziaulislam

railway total revenues stood at 87 billion rupees
expenditures at 121 billion rupees.
thus total losses although deceased were still colossal at 34 billion rupees 

Epaper | 31 March 2014 | Back Page Daily Aaj


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

ziaulislam said:


> railway total revenues stood at 87 billion rupees
> expenditures at 121 billion rupees.
> thus total losses although deceased were still colossal at 34 billion rupees
> 
> Epaper | 31 March 2014 | Back Page Daily Aaj




Just 300 Million in losses not colossal we spend this much on Tours for politicians families to Western countries and luxury of politicians cars and other amenities


----------



## ziaulislam

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Just 300 Million in losses not colossal we spend this much on Tours for politicians families to Western countries and luxury of politicians cars and other amenities


no sir the losses are 30 billion 
1000 million ruppess = 1 billion 
so 1000x30=*30,000 million rupees*.(100 times more than what u wrote)this is larger than whole KPK province eductaion health budget or nearly equal to punjab developmental project!!!!


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

34,000,000,000 Billion Rupees = 344, 000,000 Million USD , same amount that buys us 4 F22P frigates

Reference:
XE Currency Converter - Live Rates


This money is enough to buy Pakistan Railways 200 Brand new locomotives from USA
The government does pays this amount anyways yearly to that institute

However I agree with your thought process this loss of money should stop


The 23 Locomotives are certainly a fresh breath of air for Railways , I hope they introduce a new color scheme for new locomotives and trains


----------



## airmarshal

At the time of Musharraf, Pakistan imported locomotives from China and they turned out to be very sub standard. 

How is it going to be different this time around?


----------



## ziaulislam

locomotives are fine , problem is usually that that there is maintaine is not done correctly.
diesel engines require alot of maintenance, thats why railway should swtich to electric locmotives


----------



## arushbhai

airmarshal said:


> At the time of Musharraf, Pakistan imported locomotives from China and they turned out to be very sub standard.
> 
> How is it going to be different this time around?


Actually those engines weren't bad. Its just that the deal wasn't done properly. No negotiation on warranty, spare parts was done. On top of that, our beloved Bhutto party came into power and we know what Bilour did to railway. As far as the present scenerio is concerned, Saad rafique has made sane deal that also includes 3 years coverage, warranty, spare parts deals etc. Basically, the companies aren't just selling locomotives, they will also be abiding by the warranties and coverages


----------



## xyxmt

Creder said:


> Wrong guy for the wrong job, if anyone Ayaz Sadiq would have been a better choice since atleast he has dealt with railways in the past.



this is the best guy PMLN have, he doesnt need to know how railways functions, he knows how to give danada where it belongs.


----------



## ziaulislam

poor law and order.
he should hire a professional private contractor to atleast scan everybody and every package that boards the train , if they cant do it themselves


----------



## Edevelop

* Saad Rafique inaugurates new coaches of Tezgam *








*RAWALPINDI: Promising security for passengers in the train journey, Pakistan Railway (PR) on Thursday added ten new bogies to Tezgam Express, SAMAA reported.*

*Carriage Factory Islamabad had assembled the world class passenger coaches with the help of China to induct in one of the famous trains of PR.*
Minister for Railways Khwaja Saad Rafiq inaugurated the carriages here in Rawalpindi.

"Security of the rail is being beefed up with the help of provinces besides inducting 800 cops to the Railways service”, he told media persons.

Expressing deep concerns over the recent blast in an express train in Balochistan, he said that the Frontier Corps with the help of other security agencies had been making all out efforts to ensure security of the trains in the province. 

"A handful of separatists in Balochistan have the backing of those sitting in Switzerland and Afghanistan. Our neighbors are putting their share to support the separatists in Balochistan who are getting modern arsenal and finances from them", he added. 
He said that every employee of the organization would make all out efforts to ensure revival of Pakistan Railways as a number of steps are already in place to overcome the challenges being faced by it.
He said focus is being given on the revival of freight sector which according to him is the main source of earning for the national railway service.
He said the passenger sector would automatically be revived if the freight sector is put back on rails, he said.
Answering a question he said that he stands by his words whatever he stated about Pervez Musharraf. "I am a born political worker and have no regrets about my stance in opposition of the dictator or dictatorial regime", he maintained. SAMAA/APP

World-class carriages added to Tezgam Express

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SHAMK9

New locomotive ZCU 20




Documentary

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ziaulislam

cb4 said:


>


track is already there upto hawalian just short of abbotabad


----------



## Xracer

ziaulislam said:


> track is already there upto hawalian just short of abbotabad


it Doesn't matter track is already there upto hawalian its gonna be hell of ride though the snowy mountians we gonna have some wicked & Awesome sceneries  i just can't wait to get a ride to muzafarabad through Railway


----------



## xyxmt

airmarshal said:


> At the time of Musharraf, Pakistan imported locomotives from China and they turned out to be very sub standard.
> 
> How is it going to be different this time around?



this time around its not Shiekh Rasheed deciding what to buy, he is only good for incoherent speeches on TV talk shows where his 10 sentences will be about 10 totally different topics. Chinese though not good speakers out smarted that idiot.


----------



## ziaulislam

Xracer said:


> it Doesn't matter track is already there upto hawalian its gonna be hell of ride though the snowy mountians we gonna have some wicked & Awesome sceneries  i just can't wait to get a ride to muzafarabad through Railway


the rail through khyber pass is very "hellish" too but who is going to run the rail on existing so many tracks..
just building rail tracks without anything to run on it


----------



## Edevelop

حکومت کا ریلوے پولیس کی تنخواہیں بڑھانے کا فیصلہ
ریلوے پولیس کی تنخواہیں بڑھانے کے لئے سمری وزارت خزانہ کو ارسال کر دی گئی ہے۔ ذرائع کا کہنا ہے کہ وفاقی وزیر ریلوے خواجہ سعد رفیق نے اس بات کی اعتراف کیا تھا کہ ریلوے پولیس کی تنخواہیں دیگر پولیس کے اداروں موٹر وے اور پنجاب پولیس سے کم ہیں اس لئے ان کی تنخواہیں بڑھائی جائیں گئی۔ ریلوے پولیس کی تنخواہیں مرحلہ وار بڑھائی جائیں گئیں اور چار برسوں میں پچس فیصد اضافے سے سو فیصد اضافہ کیا جائے گا۔ ذرائع کا یہ بھی کہنا ہے کہ تنخواہوں میں اضافہ آئندہ مالی 
سال یکم جولائی دو ہزار چودہ سے متوقع ہے۔


----------



## Edevelop

New tracks being laid in Okara


----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Edevelop

* Govt plans to launch Wi-Fi at railway stations: Saad *

Railways Minister Khawaja Saad Rafique says a comprehensive plan has been devised to revamp railway system.

Talking to newsmen in Hyderabad, he hoped that railways deficit will be overcome in two to four years.


He said the government plans to launch Wi-Fi at each railway station across the country.


The Minister said eight hundred and fifty personnel are being added to railway police to maintain security in trains.

Radio Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saifullah Sani

*Nine Chinese locomotives inducted in railways*

Railways Minister Khawaja Saad Rafique on Saturday expressed the determination that performance of the Pakistan Railways will be improved by inducting new engines.

He was addressing a ceremony of inducting nine new engines imported from China in the Pakistan Railways on Saturday. It is first induction of new engines in Railways in 13 years. The minister said that the railways need 400 more engines to revamp the department.

Under the agreement, China will provide 58 engines by the end of this year and another consignment of 23 engines will reach Pakistan shortly. Saad said that new addition in the railways fleet would significantly increase capacity of the railways. He was confident that the induction of the new engines would help increase the income of the railways.

For smooth running of the locomotives, 50 officials of the railway have been sent to China for training, he said. 
Nine Chinese locomotives inducted in railways

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

I have found memories of travelling on Railways every Pakistani is encouraged to travel on it

I hope some day I can travel again so I can live my memories of when I was child again, the hassle and bussle at stations
the Quli's bringing in stuff into the train. People striving to sit by the window and you and cousines jumping up to get the upper beds on train.

The views of Pakistani vilages and outside as train moved

Train stopping and people getting out to grab quick snacks people don't know what they are missing, its not same as travelling on plane

It's not rocket science to revive Railways

30 Locomotives send them out to US for fixes
15 Locomotives fix them in Pakistan
25 Locomotives buy brand new from outside

Request Locomotives instead of F16 , we have more then enough fighter jets specially with local programs like JF17 thunder

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## airmarshal

xyxmt said:


> this time around its not Shiekh Rasheed deciding what to buy, he is only good for incoherent speeches on TV talk shows where his 10 sentences will be about 10 totally different topics. Chinese though not good speakers out smarted that idiot.



You dont even have short term memory! Love of Sharifs has blinded you. 

The railway engines at the time of Musharraf were bought by Javed Ashraf.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

A Brand new locomotive

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Reviewer21

cb4 said:


>


Bullet train??


----------



## Edevelop

*First time in last 13 years nine new engines made part of Pakistan Railways*

KARACHI – In a bid to pump new life into ailing Pakistan Railways in 13 years, nine new imported from China locomotives were made part of the engine squad that would pull the trains with new energy.

The ceremony to include the engines imported from China was held on Saturday which was also attended by the Federal Minister for Railways, Khawaja Saad Rafique.

Railways Minsiter Khwaja Saad Rafique inaugurated the locomotives in a ceremony which was the first ever induction of new engines in Pakistan Railways in 13 years.

Interestingly, Khawaja mentioned that around 400 more engines were required to revamp the whole department.

He also mentioned that under the agreement, China will provide 58 engines by the end of this year and another consignment of 23 engines will reach Pakistan shortly.

Khwaja Saad Rafique has expressed the determination that performance of the department will be improved by inducting new engines.

First time in last 13 years nine new engines made part of Pakistan Railways | Pakistan Tribe


----------



## Edevelop

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> A Brand new locomotive



Its these ones

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop




----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## khanboy007

cb4 said:


>



from which country ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

khanboy007 said:


> from which country ?



China

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

It's really not that difficult to get 600 Locomotives for Pakistan Railways

1 Locomotive costs around 2 Million USD , and if we overhaul cost for our existing fleet would be ony 1.25 Milion per engine to 1.0 Million with discounts if negotiated with US companies

Unrepaird Locomotives or out of comission Locomotives : 200-250

*Plan for fixes to Old Inventory : Government's Investment 200 Million USD*

> US Factories : 150 Locomotives , cost 100 Million USD
> PakistanI Factories : 20 Locomotives , cost 20 Million USD
> Chinese Factories : 75 Locomotives , cost 75 Million USD

*Brand New Locomotive Purchase fund : 80 Million USD, Bank financing *
> US factories : 50 locomotives (2014-2015)
> Chinese factories : 50 locomotives (2014-2015)

*Total Cost : 280 Million this is not a large figure by any means when you consider 
Railways in hey days carried 65 Million customers annually so any investment is recoverable in few years due to usage by customers*


Pakistan Railways need to also reduce its employee size from 84,000 workers to
40,000 workers, and hire 10,000 new mechanical engineers and electrical and body work engineers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop




----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

cb4 said:


>









sadia rafique should do something when buying broken engines earning commission !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arushbhai

Leader said:


> sadia rafique should do something when buying broken engines earning commission !


Abhay O dhakan, the whole news is fabricated. There was nothing wrong with the engine. The engineer controlling the engine was not aware of the electronics. Media these days..... and dhakans like you these days that feed the media.... What a miserable life you lead mere dhakan bhai

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ajpirzada

PR's experience with China has been a disaster. The only reason why we keep doing it is the financing.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheNoob

Well
Heres a video with the new loco in action
With jaffer express

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## arushbhai

Lol, that engine made absolutely no noise. I am very happy to see it finally in Pakistan. Hopefully, people will upload more videos


----------



## TheNoob

arushbhai said:


> Lol, that engine made absolutely no noise. I am very happy to see it finally in Pakistan. Hopefully, people will upload more videos



That means it could pull a train faster then that o.o i guess....


----------



## SBD-3



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Fracker

hasnain0099 said:


>


That's some awesome news, can we get an upgrade to whole factory, to build something competing the world.

This looks like soon PR will come back on it's feet. If this locomotive factory can even save money of bringing engine from outside will be pretty cool.

Then people says,* in Musharaf's time whole Pakistan was growing?*


----------



## Sandeep Das

Why dosent Pakistan build its own locomotives?
If it can build world class fighter jet JF-17 surely building a train should be easy work

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal.

Sandeep Das said:


> Why dosent Pakistan build its own locomotives?
> If it can build world class fighter jet JF-17 surely building a train should be easy work



Lack of initiative and relatively more corruption in civilian led state institution. There is a factory in Risalpur for this purpose but it has been eaten up by corruption and mismanagement.

Pakistan Locomotive Factory Risalpur | Facebook

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sandeep Das

Bilal. said:


> Lack of initiative and relatively more corruption in civilian led state institution. There is a factory in Risalpur for this purpose but it has been eaten up by corruption.



Pak dosent need ToT to build a locomotive.

Whats stopping govt. from building a new locomotive factory?
Preferably in Karachi so service parts can be imported easily.

India has dozens of locomotive factories to make normal and high speed trains. Bullet trains we will also import but normal trains we can make enmasse without a hitch. Maybe a study tour from Pakistan to India locomotive factories and a deal for Indian consultancy to set up a factory in Pakistan and supervision for production of the locomotives?

Of course you need money to do anything.


----------



## Bilal.

Sandeep Das said:


> Pak dosent need ToT to build a locomotive.
> 
> Whats stopping govt. from building a new locomotive factory?
> Preferably in Karachi so service parts can be imported easily.
> 
> India has dozens of locomotive factories to make normal and high speed trains. Bullet trains we will also import but normal trains we can make enmasse without a hitch. Maybe a study tour from Pakistan to India locomotive factories and a deal for Indian consultancy to set up a factory in Pakistan and supervision for production of the locomotives?
> 
> Of course you need money to do anything.



Everything in due time. For now there was an accute shortage of locomotive thanks to the last government and it railway ministe(who had a trucking business and hence clear conflict of interest), so an urgent import is necessary. Recently an effort to revive risalpur factory is under way:

Risalpur locomotive factory gets project after seven years | RadioTNN.com

Productivity of Risalpur Locomotive Factory to be enhanced: Rafiq

Locomotives to be built at Risalpur: Saad Rafiq

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Sandeep Das said:


> Why dosent Pakistan build its own locomotives?
> If it can build world class fighter jet JF-17 surely building a train should be easy work


 

We do we have licence to manufacture our own Locomotives under LIcence form Japan , however our production lines
are slow and lack the parts and purchase of key components


----------



## Edevelop

*This thread isn't updated.. I have put some stuff in one post*



> *PR has cut deficit first time in 4 decades: GM *
> 
> June 12, 2014
> 
> MULTAN: General Manager Pakistan Railways, Anjum Pervaiz Wednesday said that the Railways was able to cut its deficit for the first time in last 40 years and earned record Rs 5 billion revenue in the outgoing fiscal year 2013-14 showing 100 per cent improvement in revenue compared to the target.
> Briefing the media at Multan cantonment railway station after opening a renovated reservation office, he said last year was difficult for railways, however, prudent policies adopted by the incumbent government and its flawless implementation enabled Railways earn Rs 5 billion while chasing a target of Rs 2.5 billion.
> It was for the first time that Railways achieved its revenue target and surpassed by 100 per cent it during last nine years, Anjum Pervaiz said.
> He said a sum of Rs 40 billion had been allocated for railways for the fiscal year 2014-15 to bring improvement in Railways system to provide better and convenient travelling facilities to passengers.
> He disclosed that 60 new engines would join the Railways fleet by December this year while tenders were being issued to acquire another 75 new engines with major emphasis on coal-powered engines.
> He explained that 50 of them would be coal-powered engines of 4500 Horse Power, more powerful than the existing 3000 HP engines of Pakistan Railways.
> He expressed the optimism that Pakistan Railways would be out of crisis situation by August 2014 with regard to upgraded facilities.
> He added that passengers would be availing better travelling facilities during the upcoming fiscal year 2014-15 by virtue of addition new engines.
> He told that a new train would soon operate from Hyderabad to Mirpur Khas and later a Night Train would be operated on Multan-Lahore route.
> Anjum Pervaiz said the incumbent government had improved railways in a year only and that is why it would not be privatised.
> He added that Railways Minister, Khawaja Saad Rafiq had already issued a statement in this connection.
> He said problems of the Railways employees would be solved during the forthcoming fiscal year 2014-15.
> He added that arrears would be paid to employees and new quarters would be built to provide them residential accommodation.
> A sum of Rs 180 million had been allocated for Railways Multan division for the purpose, he added.
> He said Railways would repair its main line-I from Karachi to Peshawar as part of initiatives for Pak-China Economic Corridor and added that work on it was expected to begin in March next year. He said MoUs had been signed for Pak-China Economic Corridor and a sum of Rs 380 billion would be spent with major focus on improving communications infrastructure ie rail and roads.



* 
*


> *Computerized signals to be installed on Karachi-Peshawar rail track *
> 
> 22nd July, 2014
> 
> Pakistan Railways has embarked upon an ambitious program of installing computerized signaling system on rail track between Karachi and Peshawar to ensure smooth and safe journey.
> 
> For this purpose, eight hundred million rupees have been allocated to upgrade old signalling system from Karachi to Peshawar.
> 
> On completion of the project, the train will stop automatically in case of red light at any signal which will help reduce accident rates.






> *Railways to add 100 new locomotives for freight trains*
> 
> ISLAMABAD : Pakistan Railways is planning to add 100 more locomotives for freight trains by the end of current financial year. “We will bring hundred more engines on trace during current financial year which would help increase the frequency of rail traffic,” an official in the Ministry of Railways told APP.
> 
> Capacity of luggage vans had been increased from 10 to 15 tons and initially these new vans were working with Karachi Express, the official added. He said that Pakistan Railways earned more than Rs 6 billion in current fiscal year than the previous year due to proper planning, determination and hard-working.
> 
> The official said that administrative discipline, reduction in fare, restoration of freight trains, transparent selling of scrap and revenue collection from other government departments were some of the major actions which had diverted the department towards success.
> 
> He said the railways was planning to provide fresh dinner and breakfast to the passengers of Karachi Express train and the price would be in-built in the ticket, adding fresh food would be arranged at Sahiwal, Multan, Haiderabad and Karachi.
> 
> APP






> *Second shipment of 20 rail engines arrive Karachi seaport*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> August 02, 2014
> 
> KARACHI: The second shipment of twenty railway engines for Pakistan Railways has been unloaded at the seaport here, Geo News reported.
> 
> Railway officials told that in all 58 railway engines were purchased from China, whose second shipment has now arrived in Pakistan. Officials said that out of the 20 engines 18 have already been unloaded from the ship on the rail track.
> 
> Following completion of the legal formalities at the port, Railways department would get the engines cleared and acquire its possession within two/three days.





> *Railways winning back confidence of passengers *
> 
> August 04, 2014
> 
> ISLAMABAD - After the untiring and appreciable efforts of Federal Minister for Railways Khawaja Saad Rafique and his team, the Pakistan Railways (PR) had succeeded to a great extent in winning the passengers’ confidence which was evident from the priority passengers gave to railways over other public transport on Eid.
> The traditional non-compromising attitude of the transporters and passenger-friendly policies of Pakistan Railways attracted a large number of passengers as after several years a heavy crowd of passengers with families were witnessed at different railway stations including Rawalpindi. Passengers are now preferring to travel by train because of appreciably low fares as compared with private transport. “I am thankful to the Railways administration which had run special trains on Eid,” said Asif Mehmood, a passenger returning to Rawalpindi from his hometown after celebrating Eid. Talking to APP he said Eid trains have especially mitigated the suffering of people, adding, high quality services being provided in the trains had won their hearts.
> After many years, he had seen well-cleaned trains and efficient staff at the railway station. A Karachi-bound passenger Mohammed Javed told this scribe that he was highly impressed by the punctuality of the trains which was a major issue for the passengers. After more than 10 years, he said, they were travelling by train as timings have been improved and the fare was also considerably less than private transport. It was pertinent to mention that the Pakistan Railways had run 13 special trains on Eid from Karachi, Peshawar, Quetta, Lahore and Multan to facilitate passengers besides reducing fares by 50 per cent for two days on Eid ul Fitr for all classes of all trains. Hafiz Abdul Qayyum, Chairman PR Daily Passengers Association, said the PR had improved its quality and timings under the supervision and leadership of PR Minister Khawaja Saad Rafique.
> He said passengers had stopped using railways but after several improvements, they were returning to the PR and their trust in it had restored.
> PR General Manager (Operations) Anjum Pervaiz told APP that it was the result of dedication of staff and workers saying that the continuous efforts of the PR minister had played a vital role in achieving the targets. He said the minister’s motivation had made the administration and workers more confident.
> Meanwhile, Pakistan Railways was also working on a project to ensure provision of clean drinking water facility to its employees and passengers, said Divisional Superintendent Rawalpindi Syed Munawar Khan.
> “Under the project, the facility will be made available in next eight months to all PR employees and passengers across the Rawalpindi Division,” he said.





> *Pakistan Railways earns Rs 23.98bn in FY 2013-14*
> 
> Aug 15, 2014
> 
> ISLAMABAD: From July 2013 to June 2014 Pakistan Railways managed to earn Rs 23.981 billion as against Rs 18.069 billion when compared with the same period of corresponding year. Thus registered and increase of Rs 5.912 billion.
> Official documents available with Daily Times revealed that the major portion of earning came from Passenger, where the PR earned Rs 15.401 billion while last year it was Rs 13.183 billion showing a net increase of Rs 2.218 billion. From other coaching, the government earned Rs 1.061 billion while Rs 0.954 billion in the previous year showing total increase of Rs 0.107 billion. From Goods transport, the PR earned Rs 3.508 billion by end of June 2014 while last year it was Rs 1.954 billion showing a net increase of Rs 1.550 billion. From Military Traffic, Pakistan Railways earned Rs 0.518 billion while last year the earning was Rs 0.410 billion showing net earning Rs 0.108 billion. The document further revealed that Pakistan Railways earned Rs 3.493 billion from Sundry while last year it was Rs 1.564 billion showing a net increase of earning Rs 1.929 billion.
> The document further revealed that government has taken several measures, which helped to increase PR earning like reduction in fares resulted into attracting extra passengers towards rail that consequently increased the passenger earning as well as other coaching.
> Availability of locomotives in freight pool has been enhanced from eight locomotives to 25 locomotives on daily basis that generated activity and made it possible to start three to five freight trains ex, Karachi port daily for up country.
> Punctuality of Passenger trains has been improved from 10% to 55% and HSD oil reserve was limited for two days, which has been enhanced to 12 days to streamline the operation of trains.
> Punjab government cleared outstanding of more than Rs 800 million and the government has retrieved 211.046 acres of land from the encroachers worth Rs 723.781 million.
> A scrap policy to override corruption in the sale of scrap has since been introduced. Scrap will be sold out through open advertised competitive bidding supervised by a committee of Principal Officers to ensure transparency.
> Through consistent efforts of Railway Administration and involving Railway and Civil Police, travelling without tickets has been controlled to a large extent.
> Theft of electricity in Railway Offices and houses has been controlled by raiding at odd and peak hours. Rs 17 million have been recovered during last six months whereas four FIRs have been lodged against main culprits. Local purchase system is being improved by issuing Procedure Orders to follow the instructions of PPRA (Public Procurement Regulatory Authority) and Stores Codes.
> To eliminate the ghost pensioners, automation system for pensioners has been introduced as a pilot project in Lahore and will be expanded to the entire system. Transfer and posting of choice which was a source of corruption by making transfer and posting purely on merit, efficiency and void of any political influence. Allotment of houses another source of corruption and mismanagement has been streamlined and now houses are allotted strictly in accordance with priority list.
> Procurements in railways including PSDP portfolio used to be contractor driven and its priority was determined by the contractors. Now the PSDP projects are executed according to the priority of Pakistan Railways in the best national interest.







> *Pakistan Railways has come out of crisis: GM *
> 
> September 1, 2014
> 
> LAHORE: The financial position of Pakistan Railways has improved tremendously after passenger and freight sectors attracted commuters and traders respectively after several measures taken by the PR administration.
> These views were expressed by newly appointed Pakistan Railways General Manager (Operation), Muhammad Javed Anwar while talking to APP in an interview after assuming office as GM Operation here on Sunday at Lahore Railway Headquarters.
> Citing some examples like reduction in fares up to the level of buses, availability of locomotives in the freight sector which made it possible to ply up to 16 cargo trains in a single day, punctuality of passenger trains has been improved from 10pc to 55pc, fuel availability enhanced up to 15 days from zero level to streamline operation of trains and last but not the least several hundred acres of railway land has been retrieved so far, he said and added the PR administration had made an all-out effort to revive the department.
> Javed Anwar said that due to strenuous efforts of Minister Khawaja Saad Rafique, PR managed to attract passengers who had left railways and were using road facilities for their travel because of many reasons including easy availability of buses and vans.
> He claimed that in his tenure as GM, PR passengers would witness more facilities in near future.
> Javed Anwar said that as massive revenue could be generated through cargo trains instead of passengers trains, the department had decided to restore freight trains to the extent of two trains daily from Karachi port to up-country, with hopes of increasing it to 8-10 trains by the end of the current financial year. The step will not only improve the financial position of the entity but also become a source of prosperity for its employees, he said and added that only transport of oil through cargo trains would fetch Rs 4.4 billion annually while around Rs 5 billion revenue could be earned through dispatching export/import containers through freight trains.
> He said they had chalked out a plan to promote cargo service rapidly.
> For this, we need locomotives. In this regard, a project for rehabilitation of 27 locomotives is also in progress and it is expected that two locomotives a month will be rehabilitated and inducted into freight operations, he added.
> Javed Anwar said that though Pakistan Railways had valuable assets worth billion of rupees in the shape of land but unfortunately it was illegally occupied. He, however, claimed that for the last few years, his department had started a campaign against illegal occupants and retrieved around 27,04,750 acres land so far.
> He said the department was facing challenges as most railway land had not been transferred to the department and it was still in the provinces names. If the lawful hurdles are removed, Pakistan Railways can earn significant revenue by building shops, markets and plazas on the retrieved land, he added.
> To a query, the newly appointed GM Operation said that he did not believe in downsizing. He said he believed in enhancing workload so that all surplus employees could be engaged.
> Answering a query, the GM Operations said Lahore-Karachi double track had been completed and would be inaugurated very soon. He said that with the inauguration, speeds of trains would be improved and passengers would reach their destinations on time, he added.
> Javed Anwar claimed that he was going to introduce not only a passenger insurance plan like Pakistan International Airlines (PIA) but also a plan to provide life insurance to PR employees.







> *Pakistan Railway Projects assigned to NESPAK*





> *Doubling of Railway Track Khanewal*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *256 Kilometers Dualization of Railway Track will stretch from Khanewal to Raiwind which is second phase of Dualization of Railway Track awarded to Frontier Works Organization. Frontier Works Organization completed first phase from Lodhran to Khanewal within the given time frame The Dualization of Railway Track will facilitate shifting of people and goods from Khanewal to Raiwind and will also reduce the traffic load.*





> *Real Estate Development Program*





> *Pakistan Railways slashes fares by 33% on Eid*
> 
> 01 October, 2014
> 
> 
> LAHORE: Pakistan Railways (PR) has reduced the fares by 33 percent to facilitate passengers during Eidul Azha holidays.
> 
> In a statement issued on Tuesday, Federal Railways Minister Khawaja Saad Rafique said that rail fares had been slashed to provide economical travelling facilities to people who travel to their native cities for celebrating Eid with their families and relatives.
> 
> PR officials confirmed that concessionary fares would be applicable for all classes in all trains. The masses have lauded the decision.






> *100,000 passengers to benefit from Eid trains: Saad*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LAHORE: Minister for Railways Khawaja Saad Rafique on Saturday said some 100,000 passengers would benefit from 14 special trains being run by the Pakistan Railways on the occasion of Eid-ul-Azha.
> 
> Addressing a press conference here at the Railways Headquarters, he said despite reduction in fares for Eid trains, the department would earn some additional income.
> 
> He appealed to the passengers not to travel without tickets.
> 
> He also asked the people not to travel on roofs.
> 
> Saad said locomotives of 4,000-plus horsepower would be procured after thorough evaluation of the technology and manufacturers.
> 
> These locomotives would play a vital role in strengthening the freight operation, he said.
> 
> The procurement of Hopper trucks had also been started, he added.
> 
> The minister said the manual signaling system of Lodhara to Kotri section was being switched over to auto-signaling system.
> 
> He said the IT department was being revamped and soon a smart IT system would start working.
> 
> Contract for installation of E-ticketing system had been awarded, which would be completed in ten months, he added.
> 
> The minister said that an insurance policy agreement of train staff and passengers would also be signed in near future.
> 
> He said the Pakistan People’s Party had contacted the Pakistan Railways for its service in connection with their public meeting on October 18. The department earned revenue by providing its services, he added.





> *Pakistan Railways to restore Musa Pak, Mehran Express trains*
> 
> October 9, 2014
> 
> LAHORE: Pakistan Railways on Thursday decided to restore two trains: Musa Pak Express and Mehran Express, Radio Pakistan reported.
> 
> The restoration was decided during a high level meeting chaired by Railway Minister Khawaja Saad Rafique.
> 
> During the meeting, a revised timetable was also endorsed that will be implemented from October 15.
> 
> The new timetable states that new stops for several trains have been approved to facilitate passengers.
> 
> Musa Pak Express will run between Lahore and Multan. Mehran Express will run between Khairpur and Karachi.





> *On track: Pakistan Railways to acquire new locomotives*
> 
> October 11, 2014
> 
> ISLAMABAD: Pakistan Railways (PR) will procure locomotives of 4000-plus horsepower after a thorough evaluation of technology and manufacturers. These locomotives will play a vital role in strengthening freight operation, according to a PR official,.
> 
> The procurement of Hopper Trucks had also been started. *The official said the manual-signalling system of Lodhara to Kotri Section was being switched over to the auto-signalling system.*
> 
> He said the IT Department was being revamped and an IT system will be implemented. He added that a *contract for installation of an e-ticketing system has been awarded which will be completed in 10 months.*
> 
> The official further said that an insurance policy agreement of staff and passengers would also be signed in the near future. To a question, he said the financial position of PR had improved after passenger and freight sectors attracted commuters and traders respectively after several measures taken by the administration.
> 
> To another question, he said a project for the rehabilitation of 27 locomotives was also in progress locally. It was expected that two locomotives a month would be rehabilitated and inducted into freight operations.
> 
> He said around 100,000 passengers benefitted from 14 special trains run by PR on Eidul Azha. He added that the PR administration had retrieved 3,000 acres of land from encroachers in two phases.
> 
> Published in The Express Tribune,


----------



## Edevelop

_*Lofty rail project gets underway*_

ISLAMABAD: Some Senators were surprised to learn on Monday that the federal government has already floated a company, awarded a contract and provided Rs2 billion in seed money for what had seemed so far “a lofty idea” - its plan to link Islamabad, Murree and Muzaffarabad by train.

Members of the Senate Standing Committee on Railways were informed in a briefing that a company ‘Kashmir Railway’ has been formed, an Austrian company contracted for Rs57 million to prepare the feasibility report of the approximately 110-kilometre long rail project, and Rs2 billion allocated to start the work. Senator Mir Mohammad Ali Rind of the Balochistan National Party-Awami chaired the meeting.

Senator Taj Haider of the PPP was perplexed how a company could be formed for the government project without legislation.

“We even do not know whether the company is registered with the Securities and Exchange Commission of Pakistan. How come the company has been released Rs2 billion,” he said, adding, “Unfortunately some people have very low regard for law.”

Senator Haider found it ironical that track was being laid for a new railway line when old tracks, especially in Sindh, were not operational.

Representative of Pakistan Railways Ashfaque Ahmed briefing the Senate committee said that Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif approved the project in May 2014. He made it clear that the Pakistan Railways had nothing to do with the ‘Kashmir Railway’ company, which is run by a six-member board – four of them being government officials and two private persons.

One month after the prime minister’s approval, the project started rolling, with 12 firms applying for preparing its feasibility report. On July 21 the contract was awarded to the ILF Beratende (Austria) and ILF (Pakistan), the lowest bidder. “They are required to complete the report within six months,” the official said.

Some senators surprised at the quiet roll out

The government has asked the consultant to prepare at least three possible options for linking Islamabad, Murree and Muzaffarabad by train.

A brainchild of the prime minister, the mountainous railway project involves building some 50 bridges and the government expects about five million people will be using the service annually.

According to the Request for Proposal for Feasibility Study offer, the distance from Islamabad to Murree is about 60km and from Murree to Muzaffarabad 47km. Pakistan Railways network exists up to Margalla railway station of Islamabad, which is about seven kilometers from Noorpur station located on Rawalpindi–Peshawar Section.

The consultant has to study connecting Islamabad with Murree via the Margalla station, going through H-9 sector, Kashmir Highway, Aabpara, Convention Centre and Bhara Kahu.

Another option is that the rail link begins at Rawat and after passing along the Islamabad Highway connects with the Kashmir Highway.

The consultant is also to study the track running along the old Kashmir road up to Murree passing through Chattar Park, Salgran, Tret, Ghora Gali, Kuldana and Jheeka Gali or along Islamabad-Murree Expressway passing through Phulgaran, etc.

In case the consultant feels the suggested routes are not feasible, it can provide any other options.

All that the consultant has to assure is that the proposed alignment has suitable linkages with the new metro bus project being implemented by the government of Punjab in Rawalpindi/Islamabad. The main terminal for Islamabad shall be at Aabpara.

“For Murree-Muzaffarabad link, the alignment will be along River Jhelum and two other routes will also be considered, one running via Bhurban.

Encroachments on Railway Land

Additional Manager Traffic Mehmoodul Hassan of the Pakistan Railways separately informed the senate standing committee that 700 cases have been registered against encroachment of Railway land.

“The Railway owns 167,690 acres of land all over the country. Of it, 5,662 acres had been encroached upon in 2012 – 3,422 acres by private persons, 1,999 acres by defense institutions and 441 acres by other government departments,” he said.

However, 3,050 acres of the encroached land had been reclaimed after the Supreme Court took suo motu notice of the situation in 2012, the official added.

Published in Dawn, October 14th , 2014


_*Legislators recommend handling all cargo through PR*_

ISLAMABAD: Senate Standing Committee on Monday suggested the government for transportation of all goods through Pakistan Railway (PR)’s cargo, which not only would increase PR revenue but also save the road networks from destruction. MQM Senator Nasreen Jalil forwarded this suggestion with a view it would help the government to run PR as profitable organisation. She informed the Committee federal government has nominated two member parliament from all four provinces as advisers for PR but regretted not a single meeting of them was called up till now.

About encroachment on PR land, additional General Manager Traffic Mehmoodul Hasan informed the Committee 700 cases have been registered and about 700 people were arrested in this regard.
He said PR’s has 167,690 acres total land across the country in which Punjab has 90,326 acres, Sindh 39,428 acres, Balochistan 28,228 acres and Khyber Pakhtunkhwa has 9,708 acres land.

Till 2012 he said 5,662 acres of PR’s land was encroached in which the government has recovered 3,050 acres land from encroachers and assured the Committee the remaining would be recovered soon.
He said general public encroached 3,422 acres, government institutions 441 acres and defence institutions 1,799 acres of PR’s land.

The Committee was informed fire in PR’s coaches was on rise especially in last few months. During last six months, 18 PR’s coaches caught fire, on which enquiry of 10 cases have been completed while eight were still left. Only in Sukkar eight cases PR’s coaches fire were reported while rest all held in six divisions. There are several reasons for putting PR’s coaches on fire and terrorism is one of them. Appropriate measures have been taken to control such types of incidents. Patrolling has been increased, removal of coaches from PR stations are some measures, which the government has already taken. IG PR Muneer Ahmad Chishti informed the Committee foreign hands might be involved in putting PR coaches on fire. The Committee expressed serious reservation over the facilities provided in PR’s schools/hospitals in Karachi and Lahore and recommended the government to increase its budget.

The Committee with Senator Mir Mohammad Rind in chair was also briefed about the Islamabad-Murree and Muzaffarabad railway track. The Committee was told this scheme was initiated three months ago and was given to a new company with PM approval on May 2014. The government has provided Rs 60 million for feasibility report of this project, which would provide report in six months. Twelve companies took part in bidding process and it has also a Board of Director. The government has provided Rs 2 billion as seed money for this project.Total length of the track is 110 kilometers and on July 21, 2014 a company has already awarded for feasibility report. All technical studies for this project are carried out.

Senator Taj Haider told the Committee instead of diesel engines, efforts should be made to run electric trains, which would bring improvement in the system.Secretary PR informed the Committee cargo services of PR was totally zero but now it improved tremendously and during last year, PR cargo handling Rs 24 billion goods. Government has plans to establish a big scheme of dry port construction at Havilian and Jacobabad and Gwadar, which will improve PR efficiency. The Committee also demanded Pak-China Railway Track map in next meeting

October 14, 2014 by Dailytimes

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

_*Licences for catering services in trains may be finalised today*_

LAHORE: After around seven months, Pakistan Railways authorities are likely to complete on Wednesday (today) the process for licencing catering services in eight express trains running on Karachi-Lahore-Rawalpindi routes besides a restaurant at the Lahore station.

Tenders had been invited in March for dining cars and kitchen portions to be attached with Khyber Mail, Allama Iqbal Express, Awam Express running between Lahore and Karachi Cantt, Pakistan Express between Rawalpindi and Karachi Cantt besides four sets of railcars running between Lahore and Rawalpindi in addition to a restaurant at platform No 2 of Lahore station.

Technical and financial proposals had been separately submitted by 10 parties on April 15, the last date for submission of bids.

Scrutiny of technical proposals submitted by M/s Abdul Shakoor, Shakeel and Co, National Catering Co, Mehdi and Sons, Muhammad Yaqoob, Sindh Catering Service, First National Pakistan, Sadiq Caterers, Abdul Ghafoor and Pakistan Railways Advisory and Consultancy Services, a subsidiary of the PR, had been completed.

The financial proposals were not opened though and the parties were informed through a letter that bids would be opened on July 7.

After nearly two months, PR authorities informed the parties through another letter that “the date for opening of financial bids fixed on 07.07.2014 has been cancelled. The advertisement for fresh bids for dining cars has been given in newspapers for which 15.10.2014 is fixed. You are directed to get back your previous financial bid documents… ”

An advertisement in national dailies read: “… all technical proposals would be opened on Oct 15, 2014, at 11:30am in the presence of the bidders or their representatives” and that “only the financial proposals of parties fulfilling the technical criterion would be opened. The bidders would be informed in advance about the date and time of opening of financial proposals”.

_Published in Dawn, October 15th, 2014_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

_*Plans to build shopping malls on railways land approved*_

ISLAMABAD: The ministry of railways has decided to generate extra income by building malls, shops and stalls throughout the country on land in possession of the Pakistan Railways.

A decision in this regard was taken in a meeting recently held in Islamabad under the chairmanship of railways minister Khawaja Saad Rafiq.

Pilot projects in this regard would initially begin in major cities with plans to further these to all cities. Mechanism to fix monthly rents and other modalities also came under discussion.

The meeting also reviewed a policy for leasing out railways land to schools, hospitals, government offices, parks, greenbelts, roads, tube-wells and offices of social welfare organisations.

The general managers of Operations and Planning, and other officials attended the meeting.

_Published in Dawn, October 15th, 2014_


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## ghazi52

Peshawar Railway Station

Photo by Saeed Javed






*Golra Sharif Station*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## WishLivePak

any updates??

Is it still losing money or break even?


----------



## ziaulislam

PR decides to increase its revenue target: Saad

LAHORE: Federal Minister for Pakistan Railways (PR) Khawaja Saad Rafique said on Saturday that the department had decided to increase its revenue target from Rs 28 billion to above Rs 31 billion for the fiscal year 2014-15.
*
Speaking at a press conference at the Railways Headquarters, he said the department was allowed to make expenses upto Rs 65 billion but it would keep it expenses by Rs 62.5 billion.*

Three years were required for revival of the Pakistan Railways while at least 10 years were required to bring it upto any modern railway system in the region, he added.

He said employees of the department were facing challenges in the department and they would continue their struggle till achieving the desired results.

The minister said the department had paid outstanding dues of over Rs 1 billion to its employees and wanted to clear the backlog.

He said a survey of all passenger trains was being carried out for bringing about an improvement in its composition after which the department could earn an income of Rs 800 million to Rs 1 billion.

The minister said the department had also planned to use its land for increasing its income.

The efficient operation of cargo express would not only benefit the railways but also provide employment opportunities to a large number of people, he added. He said an agreement would be signed between PR and National Logistic Cell (NLC) under which 10 locomotives would be added in railways fleet, adding that 70 locomotives would be dedicated to freight till June 30, 2015.

Earlier, Khawaja Saad Raique in a meeting with young railway officers asked them to discharge their duties with honesty, commitment and dedication. The minister said the railways interest should be on priority and change came through practice not through slogans.

He said the department needed innovative ideas and:" We have to develop a working culture in the department for its progress and prosperity."


----------



## ziaulislam

WishLivePak said:


> any updates??
> 
> Is it still losing money or break even?


still losing 30 billion (60-30=30)


----------



## ghazi52

.
Islamabad Express





.
.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WishLivePak

Wow, i feel like travelling in Pakistani trains ^^^

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.
.
.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

A modern ‘rail car’ made in Pakistan with the collaboration of Japanese engineers parked at the Lahore Railway Station in 1964. Popular with travellers wanting to move rapidly between cities, the cars were commissioned out of service in the 1980s.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## waleed3601

^lol that looks much much better and more modern than all of the rail cars we have today. ah, what glorious days those were (1950s - mid 80s)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Inception-06

ajpirzada said:


> PR's experience with China has been a disaster. The only reason why we keep doing it is the financing.



write more about this issue, not the first time I hear and read it !


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Saad Rafique inaugurates cargo train to ply between Lahore, Karachi*

LAHORE: Railways Minister Khawaja Saad Rafique has inaugurated a cargo train at Badami Bagh railway station. The train will ply between Lahore and Karachi.

The minister told media that the train would earn huge revenue. He said business community of Lahore and Karachi would benefit from the cargo train after a long time. The train would ply 6 days a week, he added.

The minister said Pakistan Railways has increased the revenue target from Rs 28 billion to Rs 31 billion for the fiscal year 2014-15 and would chase it before the deadline.

He said more low-fare trains will be plied to facilitate the business community. Saad said the ministry has already decreased the fares and would be decreased more in the coming days to facilitate passengers and the business community.

More cargo trains for Lahore, Karachi and between Lahore and Multan and Lahore to Sukkur will also be started soon, the minister concluded.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Improved services: 13 cargo trains to resume operation*
....






*BAHAWALPUR: “Number of passenger as well as cargo trains has increased and soon Pakistan Railways will become profitable arm of the government” said Divisional Superintendent Farrukh Taimoor during inspection of the railway station on Friday.*

He said between 2007 and 2013, Pakistan Railways had earned Rs7-8 billion. He said under the present government, earnings had touched Rs35 billion. He said the expenditure had been brought down to Rs50 billion.

He said Rahim Yar Khan was the top revenue district for Pakistan Railways, earning nearly Rs12 million every month. He said railway land was being recovered from encroachers and Rs2.6 million had been collected in fines.

He urged people to voice their complaints regarding overcharging and sale of substandard food at railway stations so that action could be taken.

_Published in The Express Tribune, _

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

_*Railways Upgradation; China Ready to Give Another Good News*_

ISLAMABAD – Ministry of Railways will upgrade the Railway route Karachi to Peshawar in collaboration with China Railways, PakistanTribe learnt from international Media Reports.

According to international media Pakistan Railways has signed a new agreement with China about upgrading its Karachi to Peshawar rail route.

Talking to media Pakistan Railway Secertry Perveen Aagha Said “We will upgrade the ML-1 track from Peshawar to Karachi to improve the per hour speed of our rails, which is crucial for enhancing the transport service.”

Adding to this she further said that “Work on a feasibility report for this project will start by the end of this year.”

Due to this agreement the rail cars will be able to run with the expected speed of 140 km/h from the existing speed of 90 km/h.

She further told about the plan that”feasibility work of this project will be conducted by Pakistani experts.” She hoped that “The project will be completed by 2017.”

Perveen Aagha said that up gradation and repairment is 1st step of this plan whereas in the second phase new tracks will be laid from Havallian to Khunjrab.

Federal Secretary also said that Pakistan Railways will improve its logistics for freight transportation.

Pak-China economic collaboration in Railway will lead Pakistan to become a transport corridor for energy resources of central Asian States.Central Asia, being a land locked region also looks toward Pakistan for facilitating in transportation which will ultimately bring prosperity in Central Asia. Pakistan also have a plus point for having Motorway which can also be utilized for transport corridor of Central Asia to warm water.

Railways Upgradation; China Ready to Give Another Good News | Pakistan Tribe

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chak Bamu

120 KpH was a norm for some express trains about 20 years ago. We just need Pakistan Railways to quit eating from treasury and turn a small profit to finance its upgradation by itself.


----------



## Muhammad Omar

_*Hazara Express train inaugurated after renovation*_

_*LAHORE: Federal Minister for Pakistan Railways Khawaja Saad Rafique on Thursday inaugurated the Hazara Express train running between Havelian to Karachi after its renovation.*_

Talking to media at Lahore Railway Station, he said Pakistan Railways (PR) and Pakistan Railway Advisory and Consultancy Services (PRACS) have worked together for improving the Hazara Express.

He said that some new facilities have been added in it, besides improving the existing facilities.

New added facilities include: announcement facility for passengers, curtains for ensuring privacy of women, prayer area, first-aid facility, and arrangements for providing food in boxes keeping in view the health standards.

The minister said that PR was endeavouring for bringing improvement in passengers' trains and action plan had been made in this regard.

He said the department was working for increasing the composition of passenger trains, for which 91 coaches were required that would be attached with different trains and after which the department would earn a profit of Rs 1 billion annually.

He said the department was focusing on ending unnecessary stopovers, adding that all stops were being pointed out which causing loss to revenue.

He lamented that unfortunately in past the stoppages were given on political basis.

Saad Rafique said that luggage van would also be introduced and it would be available in all big trains.

He further said that PR would cut fares after the POL prices were reduced third time and the plan has been made in this regard, adding that fares would be reduced from train to train.

The minister said that National Logistic Cell (NLC) locomotives would become part of the system from January 1st, adding that this year, the PR would earn Rs 8 billion from its freight sector.

Responding to a question, he said that at least five years were needed to convert all unmanned level crossing into manned level crossing, if all provincial governments support the PR in this regard.

To another query, he said that there was consensus among all political leadership on Speedy or Special trial courts which was the need of the hour. He said that the courts would be time bound and the objectives were clear.

He termed it a good political decision for the betterment of the country.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## black-hawk_101

How much from Karachi to Rawalpindi.



ghazi52 said:


> View attachment 158241



Which is that place?


----------



## Muhammad Omar

black-hawk_101 said:


> How much from Karachi to Rawalpindi.
> 
> 
> 
> Which is that place?




Pakistan Railways PHA 20 Serial 8314 as lead unit to Pakistan Express approaching Chaklala Railway Station on 04-Nov-2014

Inaugurated Refurbished Rake of Hazara Express

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SouI

ghazi52 said:


> Peshawar Railway Station
> 
> Photo by Saeed Javed
> 
> View attachment 139549
> 
> 
> *Golra Sharif Station*
> 
> 
> View attachment 139550



This is so beautiful. I loved your trees and natural environmental living-beings in general.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Inception-06

SouI said:


> This is so beautiful. I loved your trees and natural environmental living-beings in general.



you are most welcome to Pakistan !


----------



## ghazi52

*PR may offer 22 more trains to private sector*
.....





Passengers board a train at railway station in Rawalpindi.—AFP/File
LAHORE: The Pakistan Railways (PR) will soon be inviting the private sector to operate another 22 passenger trains, `not generating enough revenue to meet their variable costs’ under the state-run organisation.

A decision to this effect was taken in May 2012, but was deferred owing primarily to acute shortage of locomotives, a senior railways ministry officer told Dawn on Sunday.

_Also read: 20 locomotives arrive from China_

Under the public-private partnership policy of the government, the private sector would be offered commercial management and passenger facilitation of 14 express, four passenger, one each rail car, mail, mixed and shuttle trains.

“Marked for being outsourced, operation of five trains had been suspended while the remaining 17 are among the total 51 trains the PR is operating at present,” said the officer.

_Take a look: Reshaping railway a Herculean task_

The suspended trains are Super Express (running between Karachi and Faisalabad, through Multan), Shahsawar Express (Lahore-Narowal), Kundian Express (Sargodha-Kundian), Peshawar Passenger (Lahore-Peshawar) and Marvi Express (Hyderabad-Mirpur Khas-Khokhrapar).

Still running the `loss-making’ trains with their route in parenthesis are Bolan Mail (Karachi city-Quetta), Khushhal Khan Khattak Express (Karachi city-Peshawar Cantt through Mianwali), Akbar Bugti Express (Lahore-Quetta through Faisalabad), Jaffar Express (Quetta-Rawalpindi through Lahore), Subak Kharam rail car (Lahore-Rawalpindi), Badar Express (Lahore-Faisalabad), Ghouri Express (Lahore-Faisalabad), Ravi Express (Lahore-Shorkot), Sargodha Express (Lahore-Sargodha), Mehr Express (Multan-Rawalpindi), Chenab Express (Sargodha-Lala Musa), Sandal Express (Multan-Sargodha through Jhang), Badin Express (Hyderabad-Badin), Babu Passenger (Lahore-Wazirabad), Chaman Mixed (Quetta-Chamman) and Zahidan Passenger (Quetta-Zahidan), Karachi Shuttle (Karachi-Malir).

“The move will not affect service of any employee,” said the officer when asked about the fate of the PR commercial and transport wing which makes up over 33pc of its functioning.

The involvement of private sector in the commercial management and passenger facilitation of three passenger trains running between Sindh and Punjab capitals has been a success story.

“Did the Shalamar Express, Night Coach and to some extent Business Express joint ventures under public-private partnership affect any railway employee? Under the public service obligations (PSOs), there are certain routes and services where the private sector cannot be involved,” said the officer.

_Published in Dawn _
Good step .... Hope success


----------



## Danish saleem

Assembly of Locomotives also started! and first one also rolled out, completely assemble in Pakistan.


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## NaMaloom

No matter how much we try to polish the image of Pakistan Railways and spin news as well as other information to paint the institution in a positive light, we cannot hide the fact that Pakistan Railways is largely a dysfunctional institution of the Government of Pakistan much like the PIA or the Pakistan Steel Mills. 

I am sure people here have seen the Pakistan Railways related episode of Sar-e-Aam show hosted by Iqrar-ul-Hasan of ARY channel. How easy it was for journalists to send explosives, ammunition, weapons and stolen motorcycle from Karachi to Lahore. Pakistan Railways' stations are dilapidated, lack adequate security, passenger convenience and other modern amenities that are commonplace in train stations across the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## Edevelop

*PR gets 15 more Chinese locomotives *






KARACHI: The final shipment of Chinese manufactured Rail Engines arrived in Pakistan on Friday. Federal Railways Minister, Khwaja Saad Rafique says, the inclusion of the new engines will help ease the shortfall faced by Pakistan Railways.

The shipment includes 2000 and 3000-horse-power engines which will be used to pull freight bogeys.

Rafique told journalists, the inclusion of 15 new engines has brought Pakistan Railways total strength to 268 engines however more engines are still required.


PR gets 15 more Chinese locomotives - thenews.com.pk

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Danish saleem

A positive change in Railways in last 20 Months!

I also heard that daily 10 Goods Train also started from Karachi on daily basis.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*PR, PLI ink agreement for insurance of passengers*






Pakistan Railways has signed an agreement with the Postal Life Insurance for insurance of the passengers. 

The agreement was signed by Pakistan Railways' General Manager Operations Javed Anwar Bubak and Postal Life Insurance General Manager Nasir Hassan in Lahore on Saturday.

Railways Minister Khawaja Saad Rafique was also present on the occasion.

Addressing the signing ceremony, Khawaja Saad Rafique said, the agreement is initially for three years but can be extended for next two years.

He said, under the agreement payment of claims would be made in forty five days. 

The Minister said Pakistan Railway also plans life insurance for all its employees.

Postal Life Insurance General Manager Nasir Hassan said in case of death eight hundred thousand rupees and in case of injured three hundred thousand rupees would be given as insurance. 

Radio Pakistan


*PR replacing train seats*

RAWALPINDI: The Pakistan Railways has started replacing seats in the trains. In the first phase, benches in the lower air-conditioned coaches are being replaced with seats.

Divisional Superintendent Munawar Khan told Dawn that a coach with 90 new seats had been added to the Rawalpindi-Lahore rail car.

He said it was the demand of passengers that the colonial style benches in lower AC coaches should be replaced. “Four new coaches are being refurbished in our carriage factory which will also be added to the rail car by March.” He said a new information system would be installed in the trains from March 1.

PR replacing train seats - Newspaper - DAWN.COM


*PR to get NESPAK services upgrading facilities at all stations/junctions*

LAHORE: Pakistan Railway (PR) and National Engineering Services Pakistan (NESPAK) inked an agreement to upgrade all railway station and junctions in the country in order to provide state-of-the-art facilities to passengers and revive their confidence to public sector transportation network.

Railway Minister Khawja Saad Rafique was present at the signing ceremony. In first phase five railway stations of Sahiwal, Okara, Nankana Sab, Narowal and Hassan Abdal would be upgraded after fulfilling procedural formalities.

Railway General Manager Operations Muhammad Javed Anwar and NesPak Managing Director Amjad Khan agreed to expedite work on bidding documentation preparation of PC-I, business model. In this connection a project management unit based on engineers and professionals would be established at PR headquarters.

Saad Rafique issued directive to ensure facilities of clean drinking water, waiting area, washrooms, wheelchairs, quick ticketing facility, and beautification of railway stations, plantation, sound system and proper lightening at the earliest possible.

There were more than 1,212 railway station and junction in the country however many of them have stopped working due to decline of railway.

PR to get NESPAK services upgrading facilities at all stations/junctions

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

Inaugurating the first CKD locomotive of 3000 hp













Pakistan Post gets to advertize on Coaches. Railways set to earn some money from it









Inside Tezgam Express


----------



## Muhammad Omar

cb4 said:


> Pakistan Post gets to advertize on Coaches. Railways set to earn some money from it



I think these are reserved only for Pakistan Post to take cargo and mails from Peshawar to Karachi... Saw Then Loading cargo on these coaches at Rawalpindi Station... These coaches are for Khyber Mail


----------



## SBD-3

China to build Kunar-Pakistan railway link


----------



## Danish saleem

yesterday i visited Karachi Cantt, my family travelling through Tezgam, i saw new Power van, new vans of Ecnomy class, and business class, train was in very good condition.


----------



## waleed3601

SBD-3 said:


> China to build Kunar-Pakistan railway link


Oh lord no! That means easy entry for Afghans into Pakistan!
I beg China not to do this. Please spend the funds on speeding work on Gwadar Expressway.


----------



## Qalandari

Any updates


----------



## black-hawk_101

When its going to be privatized 100%.


----------



## Qalandari

But what is happening


----------



## Edevelop

*132 locomotives made operational to improve PR performance *

ISLAMABAD: Pakistan Railways has made operational around 132 D.E locomotives during last seven months to improve its performance by enhancing number of freight and passenger trains.
As per details, of the total five locomotives were rehabilitated, 22 specially repaired, 30 new locomotives were inducted while 75 locomotives were overhauled during the period.

Sources at Pakistan Railways on Monday said at present the total number of operational DE locomotives is 253 while around 189 number of DE Locomotives are non-operational.

The sources said the Gross Earning of the department has been increased by 32.76pc and Working Expenses increased by 13.89pc during 2014.

The deficit/shortfall has witnessed increase by 2.71pc as compared to figures of corresponding period of 2012-13.

The main reasons for deficit are non-availability of locomotives, passenger coaches and rolling stock resulting in decrease of freight and passenger trains.

The other reasons are increase in salary and pension of employees as per government orders, increase in prices of fuel in the past i.e. HSD Oil, electricity and general inflation in previous years and increase in over head charges due to Idle Labour and non-availability of material in Railway Workshops due to financial crunch.

With regard to steps being taken for making Pakistan Railways a profitable organization, the sources said the department has involved private parties in commercial management of four passenger carrying trains and cargo express train.

Right mix of passenger and freight trains, the sources said and added a Freight Transport Company is being established to give top priority to freight transportation for generating revenues.

The other measures being adopted are control over expenditure through computerized payments and pension to eliminate ghost pensioners and rule out possibility of over payments, procurement of new Bogie Oil Tank Wagons and procurement of new state of the art locomotives.

The terminal facilities are also being augmented to curtail loading/un-loading time by introducing modern facilities while Pakistan Railways is in process of up-gradation of its existing tracks on main corridor with collaboration of China.

Existing speed of trains from Karachi to Lahore would be increased upto 160 kms per hour and from Lahore to Peshawar upto 120 km per hour.

Another step is doubling of track from Shahdara Bagh to Lalamusa and improvement of Signaling System on Lodhran - Khanpur - Kotri section and provision of Centralized Traffic Control on Shahdara Bagh -Lodhran section.

Efforts are also on to connect Gwadar port with Railway network and establishment of a new Dry Port at Havelian.

Pakistan Railways is also trying to introduce E-Governance in Pakistan Railways while Vigilance Cell has been re-activated to curb pilferages.

132 locomotives made operational to improve PR performance

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*Railways lease out 1,556 acres in two years*

Pakistan Railways has leased out 1,556 acre of land in Punjab, Sindh and Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, through fair and transparent methods during the last two years, to earn more revenue.

Pakistan Railways has collected an amount of Rs. 366.58 million from the leases so far, an official in the Ministry of Railways said. The land was leased out though advertisements in the newspapers to ensure transparency and through the auction process, he said. Valuation of land was being done by the Assessment Committee and Independent valuators, evaluation of bids and execution of agreements with the successful bidders, he informed.

The official said that a total 1198 acres land leased out in Punjab, in which 1139 acres was agricultural land and 58 acres was commercial. In Khyber Pakhtunkhwa 74, acres land was leased out in which 69 acres was agricultural land and four acres was commercial. In Sindh 276 acres was agricultural land and six acres was commercial. He said that Pakistan Railways also retrieved 57.60 canals commercial and residential land in Karachi from illegal occupants during the last year.

Railways lease out 1,556 acres in two years | Pakistan Today


----------



## salman77

*Pakistan Railways inducts 15 new Chinese locomotives into its fleet*

LAHORE: The Pakistan Railways has inducted 15 new locomotives into its fleet, taking the number of functional locomotives to 268.

These locomotives have been purchased from China.

A Pakistan Railways spokesperson said that the last consignment of locomotives has arrived, and that these newly inducted engines will specially be used for freight trains. The number of locomotives has been increased in order to facilitate traders and businessmen across the country.

These newly locomotives of 3,000 horse power will be used for passenger and cargo trains after completion of their trail period.

Pakistan bought 58 new locomotives of 2,000 horse power and 3,000 horse power from China in order to increase the number of passenger and cargo trains.

Pakistan Railways inducts 15 new Chinese locomotives into its fleet | Customs Today Newspaper


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*20 new engines to be inducted in Pakistan Railways: Saad*









Railways Minister Khawaja Saad Rafique has said twenty new engines will be inducted in Pakistan Railways to improve its performance.

He was talking to newsmen after inauguration of repaired and refurbished locomotives at Mughalpura in Lahore on Saturday.

He said that the PML(N) government is committed to convert Pakistan Railways into one of the best institutions of the country providing speedy and safe traveling facilities to the masses.

The Minister said black boxes have been installed in the railway engines.

To a question, Khawaja Saad Rafique said work is in progress to construct housing units for Railway employees.


*Shershah Railway Station to become multi-transportation hub*

*MULTAN: Federal Board of Revenue (FBR) has approved a proposal to develop Shershah Railway Station in Multan as multi-transportation hub to promote business activities in South Punjab.
*
Collector, Model Customs Collectorate Multan, Sarfraz Ahmad Waraich told APP here on Friday, that a proposal was sent to chairman FBR to allow loading and unloading of goods containers and their clearance at Shershah Railway Station to facilitate industrialists and firms in South Punjab.

He said that operations of cargo train from Karachi to Shershah Railway Station would not only increase revenue of South Punjab but also provide job opportunities to industry workers.


*New modern train between Islamabad-Karachi to be operated soon: Saad*

*LAHORE – Pakistan Railways Minister Khawaja Saad Rafique has announced to operate a new state of the art superior fast train between Islamabad and Karachi from May of the current year.*

Talking to journalist after inaugurating ten new modern power vans at Lahore Railway Station on Tuesday, he said that name, timings and composition of the new train would soon be finalised. He said that the PR was gradually and continuously progressing and induction of new power vans in the system was another step to progress with the efforts of PR workers and administration.

“Only 27 power vans were working when I took charge but now the number of the vans were 74 which will become 84 after March 31 with the induction of more 10 new power vans,” he added. The minister said operation of the power vans was part of the preparation of the upcoming summer season and now the passengers would not be bothered during the hot weather due to non-working of air-conditioners, lights and fans in the trains.

Expressing about the development in the freight operation, he said more than 80 locomotives were operational for freight sector, adding that not more than 7 to 8 locomotives had been working for freight when the Pakistan Muslim League-N government took over the charge. The minister said deduction of five percent was being made from the salaries of each employee for several years on name of development but it was first time the PR had allocated Rs 300 million in the Public Sector Development Programme for the construction of residences of the PR employees.

He said the PR administration had marked land for the construction of residential flats and apartments for the employees as the department could not afford big bungalows for staff while construction would soon be started. He said it was just beginning of colouring of the map and soon more developments would be made for the betterment of the department and its employees.

To a question about the PR police, he said that a summary of Rs one billion for several projects of the up-gradation of the PR police had been sent to the prime minister office for approval from which an amount of Rs 400 million had been sanctioned for equipments and training of the police. The minister stated the PR administration was working for raise in the salaries of the police staff and soon it would be made equal to the salaries of the provincial police.

He said that posts of 20 inspectors and 49 assistant sub-inspectors were being introduced which would be filled through the public service commission so that educated officers could be inducted in the PR police. He added that these officers would be posted in the sensitive police stations.


To another question about Youhanna Abad incident, he appreciated Muslim religious scholars and Christian leaders for their role after the incident and said that the incident was a failed effort to create distance between the followers of both religions. PR Police DIG headquarters Sharaq Jamal and DIG Operations Jawad Ahmad Dogar were also present.

http://www.dailytimes.com.pk/nationa...ated-soon-saad


*PR double track by April*

_*PAKISTAN Railways has decided to allow traffic on the 36-km double-track from Habibabad to Bhoe Asal in the Lahore-Okara section with a speed limit of 120 km per hour*_

After this, the only closed track will be 42-km double-track from Okara Cantt to Habibabad in the Karachi-Shahdrah Section on which 90 percent progress has already been made.

The double-track from Karachi to Shahdrah is expected to be operational by the start of April.

Chief Executive Officer Pakistan Railways Muhammad Javaid Anwar monitored the Lahore-Okara Section of the double-track with the Federal Government Inspector of Railways Mian Muhammad Arshad and General Manager Infrastructure Ghazanfar Abbass including other officers and gave instructions regarding operation of the double-track to the staff.

Workshop: A workshop “Outcome Based Education and Assessment System of Accreditation” was held at University of Engineering and Technology (UET) on Thursday. According to a press release, Prof. Dr. Kai Sang LOCK from Institution of Engineers, Singapore, was the resource person for the workshop organised by Pakistan Engineering Council (PEC) in collaboration with Higher Education Commission (HEC).


Prof. Sang narrated the history of Outcome Based Education and said it had been implemented since 1980s with various forms at different levels of education systems from nursery/primary schools to postgraduate level.



*Public-private partnership: Railways earns Rs2.48b from Business Express*

_*LAHORE: The joint venture between Pakistan Railways (PR) and Four Brothers Group for a privately-operated Pak-Business Express is proving to be profitable for PR as the state-owned corporation earned Rs2.48 billion in the first three years of the train’s operations.*_

The amount PR has earned is in the form of daily rentals, which were initially Rs3.2 million at 88% occupancy before being revised to Rs2.2 million at 65% occupancy ratio.

The management of Business Express, however, claimed that they have not earned substantial profits yet. However, the experience has taught them how to operate as they now gear up for bigger ventures in the future.

“The only thing we earned during this time is a brand name for our product — when anyone talks about public-private partnership in railways, they mean us,” said Pak-Business Express Director Operations Mian Shafqat while talking with The Express Tribune.

Since its inauguration, the venture has received substantial media attention for various reasons including the uneven 88:12 ratio in favour of PR.

The ratio means that PR pockets Rs88 from every Rs100 earned, while Pak-Business Express utilises the rest to meet expenses and generate profit.

On the other hand, PR’s role includes maintaining railway tracks, providing technical manpower to look after the train and fuel that costs Rs0.6 million per day for a round trip.

Realising the burden, the management at Business Express has taken corrective measures. “We realised the contract we signed initially was not providing us a level playing field — someone had to correct it. Thus, we’ve taken appropriate steps to keep this venture alive,” Shafqat added.

The struggle to revise down the occupancy ratio had created a major tussle between both stakeholders, as railways authorities claimed that this matter was not worth putting in the federal cabinet meeting.

However, PR tried to challenge the revised rates in different courts but was not successful. Within this time span, both parties have claimed outstanding dues. Railways is still calculating daily rentals at 88% occupancy, which according to them have crossed Rs1 billion.

On the other side, the Business Express management is claiming Rs160 million in the form of infrastructural development.

Shafqat claims that their maximum train occupancy goes to 62%. “If we talk about passenger ratios of developed economies, no country has reached 100% or even 80%. If the ratio crosses 50%, it means that you have reached the breakeven point,” he said.

“We have established a brand in Pakistan in and, despite the conflict, PR has earned Rs2.48 billion from us in three years,” he said.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop




----------



## Muhammad Omar




----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Railways on high speed from Pindi to Karachi






Pakistan Railways has decided to launch new high speed 5 up trains from Rawalpindi to Karachi from April, 15.

Train will be allotted name before April, 10. 5 up and 6 down have been included in the schedule.

Railways sources said Railways Minister Khawaja Saad Rafiq had announced to run a new train from Rawalpindi to Karachi a few days back and Pakistan railways has made 5 up and 6 down part of new time table applicable from April, 15 in line with this announcement.

Railways on high speed from Pindi to Karachi | Pakistan Today*


----------



## uziuzair

They should renovate Drigh Road station, Karachi. now mostly people (from gulshan,fb area, north, jauher) use DR station while coming to Karachi. when I used to go there 2,3 years back.. there were few people who leaves train at that station..... today I saw 2 trains..or takreeban 30-35% log utray (assuming fully loaded train)... If they give stop to UP trains too for 5-10 mins.. it will be more beneficial..


----------



## Muhammad Omar

uziuzair said:


> They should renovate Drigh Road station, Karachi. now mostly people (from gulshan,fb area, north, jauher) use DR station while coming to Karachi. when I used to go there 2,3 years back.. there were few people who leaves train at that station..... today I saw 2 trains..or takreeban 30-35% log utray (assuming fully loaded train)... If they give stop to UP trains too for 5-10 mins.. it will be more beneficial..



Well Yeah many People are now using Drigh Road Startion Landhi and Cantt Station


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*PR achieves milestone of 281 freight trains in March


LAHORE: Pakistan Railways has achieved a milestone by running 281 freight trains from Karachi to upcountry during the month of March.*

According to PR spokesman on Tuesday, the PR loaded 11,130 wagons during the previous month after a break of long period within resources, half number of locomotives and lesser stock.

Moreover, the PR has earned an exemplary amount of Rs. 700 million during the third month of the current year.

It is pertinent to mention, the PR was operating average ten freight trains on daily basis from Karachi while the department is determined to raise the number up to 12 till the end of the year.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

_*Pakistan Railways offers competitive freight rates to lessen deficit


ISLAMABAD: Pakistan Railways offers competitive freight rates and revises them regularly to divert cargo traffic from road to rail to reduce deficit of the organisation.*_

In this regard, the Ministry of Railways is taking several steps. Freight trains are being increased to earn more revenue and tariff is being regularly revised to increase customers, an official in the ministry told APP.

The official said that availability of locomotives, through repair, in freight pool has increased up to 50 units a day, which has made it possible to start more than six freight trains daily from Karachi Port.

This strategy has increased the cumulative earning and Pakistan Railways is set to surpass revenue target of Rs 28 billion fixed by the government, he said.

The official said that Cargo Express Train between Karachi Bandar and Badami Bagh Lahore has been reintroduced from September 2014 to facilitate traders.

He said that induction of 10 leased locomotives from National Logistic Cell and 15 new locomotives would further enhance freight productivity.

A scarp policy to override corruption in the sale of scrap has since been introduced. Scrap will be sold out through open, advertised competitive bidding, supervised by a committee of principal officers to ensure transparency.

He said that latest commercial policy of identifying and bringing the loss-giving trains at break-even, and making low-profit trains more productive, is being introduced. This would further enhance the revenue generation, he said.

The official said that the latest land reclamation and evaluation policy would further enhance the revenue for Pakistan Railways.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

_*Pakistan Railways to run fastest-ever train from Islamabad to Karachi 


ISLAMABAD: Pakistan Railways had decided to run first ever fastest non stop passenger train from Islamabad to Karachi. Jinnah Express and Buraq are to be named in connection with this train service. It is hoped that new fastest nonstop train service will be launched under the name of Buraq Express. This service is likely to be launched on April, 30, 2015.*_

Sources said decision has been taken for launching the train on the model of Rajhdani express being run between New Delhi and capitals of Indian states and provinces. This train service will be launched from Islamabad, Margalla Railway Station to Karachi while Railways Minister Khawaja Saad Rafiq has accorded approval to run this train. Sources said that passengers’ coaches of this new fast train have been manufactured on Chinese style and the train will be fully air-conditioned. Its fare from Islamabad Margalla station to Karachi will be fixed at Rs 5000.

Sources also said that free-of-cost meal, breakfast and clean drinking water would be provided to the passengers. Bedding arrangements have also been made for the passengers who want to take rest. Train will consist of 11 passenger coaches. Lahore will be its first stop after Islamabad. The train will cover the distance between Islamabad and Karachi within 22 hours. All the preparations for launching this train have been finalized and it is likely to be launched from April 30.


----------



## SHAMK9

Muhammad Omar said:


> The train will cover the distance between Islamabad and Karachi within 22 hours. .


That's not fast


----------



## Muhammad Omar

SHAMK9 said:


> That's not fast



It's not a bullet train   and it will move from Margalla Station Islamabad To Cantt Station Karachi... well Karakoram take 20-21 hours to reach Karachi from Lahore add 4 hours to it 24 to 25 from Rawalpindi add more half an hour from Islamabad 26 hours

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SHAMK9

Muhammad Omar said:


> It's not a bullet train   and it will move from Margalla Station Islamabad To Cantt Station Karachi... well Karakoram take 20-21 hours to reach Karachi from Lahore add 4 hours to it 24 to 25 from Rawalpindi add more half an hour from Islamabad 26 hours


Guess so, what about the news of high speed trains they're supposed to get in may?


----------



## Muhammad Omar

SHAMK9 said:


> Guess so, what about the news of high speed trains they're supposed to get in may?



they are launching 5 Trains 

*Pakistan Railways has decided to launch new high speed 5 up trains from Rawalpindi to Karachi from April, 15.

Train will be allotted name before April, 10. 5 up and 6 down have been included in the schedule.

Railways sources said Railways Minister Khawaja Saad Rafiq had announced to run a new train from Rawalpindi to Karachi a few days back and Pakistan railways has made 5 up and 6 down part of new time table applicable from April, 15 in line with this announcement.

Railways on high speed from Pindi to Karachi | Pakistan Today*
*

Noteable things 
*
_ISLAMABAD: Pakistan Railways had decided to run first ever fastest non stop passenger train from Islamabad to Karachi. Jinnah Express and Buraq are to be named in connection with this train service. It is hoped that new fastest nonstop train service will be launched under the name of Buraq Express. This service is likely to be launched on April, 30, 2015._

Sources said decision has been taken for launching the train on the model of Rajhdani express being run between New Delhi and capitals of Indian states and provinces. This train service will be launched from Islamabad, Margalla Railway Station to Karachi while Railways Minister Khawaja Saad Rafiq has accorded approval to run this train. Sources said that passengers’ coaches of this new fast train have been manufactured on Chinese style and the train will be fully air-conditioned. Its fare from Islamabad Margalla station to Karachi will be fixed at Rs 5000.

Sources also said that free-of-cost meal, breakfast and clean drinking water would be provided to the passengers. Bedding arrangements have also been made for the passengers who want to take rest. Train will consist of 11 passenger coaches. Lahore will be its first stop after Islamabad. The train will cover the distance between Islamabad and Karachi within 22 hours. All the preparations for launching this train have been finalized and it is likely to be launched from April 30.


New Coaches are going to introduced

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammad Omar

_*Railways Electrification:
*_
The electric traction system between Lahore to Khanewal was installed on single line in 1969 with a fleet of 29 Electric Locomotives. It remained in operation upto October, 2009. On launching of Doubling of Track Project from Khanewal to Raiwind the operation of train with ET Locomotives was suspended. After completion of Doubling of Track Project between Khanewal-Sahiwal the ET operation on single line was not possible, hence it was completely closed in November,
2009. Now the electrification of main line (ML-1) from Lahore to Karachi (1260km) is included under China-Pak Economic Corridor (CPEC), which is a priority project of Government of Pakistan. Feasibility Study for the project is under way, which would decide technical & financial viability of the project, followed by its detailed designs and implementation.


http://www.pakrail.com/ybook2.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

_*Historic train journey from Peshawar to Attock Khurd.*_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Pakistan Railway acquiring additional 75 locomotives: Saad *

Services of Pakistan Railways are being upgraded to provide better travelling facilities to the people.

Talking to newsmen in Lahore on Tuesday, Minister for Railways Khawaja Saad Rafiq said three hundred freight trains are coming from Karachi to other parts of the country during one month period.

He said that additional seventy five locomotives are also being included shortly.

Radio Pakistan

Khawaja Saad Rafique inaugurating new coaches for the Hazara Express at Lahore Railway Station


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Upgradation of Railway Stations


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*PR, NESPAK SIGN MOU TO UPGRADE RAILWAYS STATIONS*

Sunday, April 19, 2015 - *Lahore*—An agreement was signed between Pakistan Railways and National Engineering Services Pakistan (NESPAK) for up-gradation of different railway stations here at Railway headquarters on Saturday. PR Chief Executive Officer Javed Anwar and NESPAK Managing Director Amjad Ali Khan singed the agreement. Addressing the ceremony, Federal Minister for Pakistan Railways (PR) Khawaja Saad Rafique said that up-gradation of railway stations would be carried out through Planning Sector Development Program (PSDP) and from the revenue budget.

He said that under the first phase in current fiscal year Rs 500 million had been allocated in PSDP for the up-gradation of major railway stations. He said that modernization theme had been devised for this purpose, adding that number of facilities would be added including shopping arcades, play lands and others so that railway stations become hub of activities. *Under first phase Karachi City, Karachi Cantt, Raiwind, Peshawar, Quetta, Hassan Abdal, Narowal, Nankana Sahib, Okara, Sahiwal, Rawalpindi, Bahawalpur, railway stations would be upgraded*. Saad Rafique said that bank square was also part of plan which would be made during up-gradation of Gujranwala railway station.

He further said that railway stations which would be upgraded through revenue budget includes Karachi Drigh road railway station, RY Khan, Faisalabad, Nowshera, Sargodha and Sibi railway stations adding that facility of generators, clean drinking water, proper sitting area, washrooms and fans would be ensured. Vertical apartments would be constructed for the workers while Rs 300 million have been set aside for the construction of staff quarters for ensuring residency improvement.

To a question, he said that up-gradation of those railway stations was on priority where the number of passengers was high.

To another query, he said that China would made good amount of investment with which up-gradation of ML-1 from Karachi to Peshawar would be carried out.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*PR to launch Kashmir Railway to attract tourists

*
*LAHORE:* The Pakistan Railway (PR) officials have finalised initial feasibility for *Kashmir Rail Company project* to establish* rail link between Islamabad and Muzaffarabad via Murree* worth Rs 58 million. The feasibility report will be submit by PR officials in this month and after the approval by the federal government, the project will be started after the annual budget is announced by the federal government.

According to the documents available with The Frontier Post, the PR officials concerned have prepared the initial feasibility report for *Kashmir Rail Company project*, and after the approval the report would be send to the federal government to finalise the plan.

According to the feasibility report, the PR will establish a* rail track between Islamabad and Muzaffarabad* and this rail track will follow Pakistan’s most important tourist city Murree to complete its journey. Ishfaq Khatak has been assigned as head of this project.

The project will be undertaken by an Austrian company and rail track will follow Express Highway route from Murree to Kohala, and later diverge towards Muzaffarabad.

The total length of the *rail track will be about 127 kilometres and 10 railway stations* will be constructed between the above mentioned destinations. Since the train will pass through hilly areas on both sides, around 35 bridges and tunnels will be constructed along with five tunnels to save the time of passengers.

The PR officials are hopeful about the *Islamabad-Muzaffarabad railway project* and it is expected that work on the same will start by the end of this year.

While talking to the Frontier Post, PR officials said that this will be a unique project which will not only facilitate passengers, but will also increase the number of tourists wanting to see the beautiful landscapes. The officials further said that PR is trying to target hilly areas to enhance tourism and in this regard world class standardised huts and tourist spots will be developed by the Tourism department.


----------



## MastanKhan

Muhammad Omar said:


> *20 new engines to be inducted in Pakistan Railways: Saad*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



This engine came in Pakistan in 1972 or 1973---most probably I might have ridden in the cab of this engine.


My buddy Zafar was head of GE in Pakistan diesel locomotive div years ago----when Jehangir Asfraf kazi went for the Chinese engines in 2002 I believe---Zafar was so disheartened that he left that branch and moved to a different division.

If there ever is a time for retaliation against the corrupt----Jegair Kazi and all his family members----9 inches of their body parts need to be chopped off----arms---legs-and head---and him made to watch.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

MastanKhan said:


> This engine came in Pakistan in 1972 or 1973---most probably I might have ridden in the cab of this engine.
> 
> 
> My buddy Zafar was head of GE in Pakistan diesel locomotive div years ago----when Jehangir Asfraf kazi went for the Chinese engines in 2002 I believe---Zafar was so disheartened that he left that branch and moved to a different division.
> 
> If there ever is a time for retaliation against the corrupt----Jegair Kazi and all his family members----9 inches of their body parts need to be chopped off----arms---legs-and head---and him made to watch.



These engines Were Repaired


----------



## MastanKhan

Muhammad Omar said:


> These engines Were Repaired



Refurbished.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar




----------



## NaMaloom

Muhammad Omar said:


>




Are those actual pictures of what this 'luxury' train will look like from inside? Ouch! 

One look at India's luxury Maharaja Express and then looking at these pictures makes me want to cry in shame.


----------



## Muhammad Omar

NaMaloom said:


> Are those actual pictures of what this 'luxury' train will look like from inside? Ouch!
> 
> One look at India's luxury Maharaja Express and then looking at these pictures makes me want to cry in shame.



I don't think these are orignal train pics... they are just using Random pics


----------



## ziaulislam

100-year-old railway track yearns for revival

Every day, Sheikh Iqbal Ali, 82, sits at the gate of his house which opens towards the Bhoun Railway Station, about 12 kilometres south of the Chakwal city. The spot where he puts his chair is surrounded by hundreds year-old banyan trees and plants of different kinds. The aroma which emanates from the flowers makes the atmosphere beguiling. But one can see a nostalgic pain in the watery eyes and pimple-riddled face of this old-man as he gazes at the crumbled building of the railway station which was once a bustling site. “I feel pain when I see the ruins of the historic building of the railway station,” he says.

Sheikh Iqbal was the station master of the Bhoun Railway Station when it was closed down in 1993 by the then government of Nawaz Sharif. He still lives in the official residence of the station master which is the sole building on the 75-km-long Mandra-Bhoun railway track. The house is still well-kept and preserved by its inhabitant. All other buildings and installations, including half a dozen railway stations, on the track have become relics of the past.

As the Potohar region particularly the district of Chakwal has been martial area for ages, the British rulers laid down the railway track here in the early 20th century. The track was laid down in three stretches. On May 1, 1915, the 44.04-km-long Mandra-Dhudial section was opened while the Dhudial-Chak-Naurang and Chakwal-Bhoun sections were opened on June 1, 1915, and January 15, 1916, respectively. The track was the sole source of transportation for the people of the area and remained so till the early 1980s.

“When I took the charge as the station master of the Bhoun Railway Station in 1986, the number of passengers was very thin. Sometimes hardly a ticket was sold but the train had to run irrespective of the number of passengers,” recalls Sheikh Iqbal. “The train used to take four to five hours to reach Rawalpindi while the passenger vans would only take one-and-a-half hour to cover the distance. That was why people started preferring the passenger vans,” he added.

Due to the shrunken number of passengers and pathetic plight of the train service, the track along with more than a dozen others became a white elephant, resulting in its closure.

The track passing through the Chakwal district was auctioned while the residents of the villages falling in the Rawalpindi district got a stay order against the dismantling of the track. At that time, Chakwal’s MNA Abdul Majeed Malik was the federal minister for food and agriculture. His rival politicians alleged that the track was dismantled with his connivance and thrown in Nawaz Sharif’s Itifaq Foundry. But in his recently-published autobiography, “Hum bhi wahaan mojood thay” (I was there too), Mr Malik while refuting the allegation states that being a minister for food and agriculture he had nothing to do with the affairs of the railway. In reality, this track had become unviable for profit and instead of generating revenue was causing heavy loss on the railway. “Sometimes there were only four to five passengers,” he maintains.

From its closure in 1993 to 2010, the vast chunk of the railway land from Mandra to Bhoun remained at the mercy of land grabbers. Now a vast portion of the land has been encroached upon. In the Chakwal city, two roads, a public park, the offices of Rescue 15 and traffic police, a mosque and a market have been set up on the railway land while in Dhudial a mosque and shops have also been built on the railway land. The line is hardly visible as it has been covered in thick grass and weeds. The historic buildings of the railway stations, offices and residential quarters in Bhoun, Chakwal and Dhudial have crumbled and their bricks have been taken away.

During the Musharraf era when Chakwal saw an industrial change as cement plants were set up in the district, a hope for the revival of the Mandra-Bhoun railway track rekindled when in 2007 the then district nazim Sardar Ghulam Abbas requested President Musharraf for restoring the track during a public meeting at Choa Saidan Shah*. The transportation of cement from Salt Range to different areas of the country and coal from Karachi to these cement plants was considered easy by the train. L*ater, on the directive of Musharraf, the then federal minister for railways Sheikh Rashid Ahmed visited Chakwal on June 26, 2007.

After unveiling a plaque stating the revival of the track, he assured a public gathering that the revival of the Mandra-Bhoun railway track had been finalised. Sardar Ghulam Abbas claimed that in 2008 the female students of Chakwal would leave for the Fatima Jinnah University Rawalpindi in the train in the morning and would be back in the evening by the same train. But it never happened.

Later in 2010, the Supreme Court formed a commission and directed it to submit a report on the condition of the railway track and other infrastructure. “We visited the track and found that a lot of land had been encroached while the buildings of the railway stations crumbled,” senior lawyer Haroon Irshad Janjua, who being the general secretary of the Chakwal Bar Association assisted the commission. “After the submission of the report, the apex court also issued a directive to the authorities for the revival of the track,” he added.

On March 26, 2010, the then minister of state for railways Afzal Sindhu told the Senate that the Mandra-Bhoun and Narowal-Chak Amru sections would be revived as their feasibility reports had been prepared. But this is yet to be seen.

However, MNA Tahir Iqbal termed the revival of the track unfeasible. “The track could not be revived on the passengers basis and if it is revived on the basis of cement and coal transportation, it would be unfeasible as from Chakwal to Rawalpindi cement has to be loaded and unloaded for three times.”

However, a senior official of Pakistan Railways said the track could not only be revived but could also earn handsome revenue. “If a railway line can be laid down from Islamabad to Muzaffarabad, why can the Mandra-Bhoun track not be revived,” the official asked.

Talking to Dawn, Pakistan Railways Divisional Superintendent Munawar Khan said a feasibility report on the revival of the Mandra-Bhoun track had already been prepared.

“The track can be revived with the support of the cement industry,” he said.

Published in Dawn, May 3rd, 2015

100-year-old railway track yearns for revival

Every day, Sheikh Iqbal Ali, 82, sits at the gate of his house which opens towards the Bhoun Railway Station, about 12 kilometres south of the Chakwal city. The spot where he puts his chair is surrounded by hundreds year-old banyan trees and plants of different kinds. The aroma which emanates from the flowers makes the atmosphere beguiling. But one can see a nostalgic pain in the watery eyes and pimple-riddled face of this old-man as he gazes at the crumbled building of the railway station which was once a bustling site. “I feel pain when I see the ruins of the historic building of the railway station,” he says.

Sheikh Iqbal was the station master of the Bhoun Railway Station when it was closed down in 1993 by the then government of Nawaz Sharif. He still lives in the official residence of the station master which is the sole building on the 75-km-long Mandra-Bhoun railway track. The house is still well-kept and preserved by its inhabitant. All other buildings and installations, including half a dozen railway stations, on the track have become relics of the past.

As the Potohar region particularly the district of Chakwal has been martial area for ages, the British rulers laid down the railway track here in the early 20th century. The track was laid down in three stretches. On May 1, 1915, the 44.04-km-long Mandra-Dhudial section was opened while the Dhudial-Chak-Naurang and Chakwal-Bhoun sections were opened on June 1, 1915, and January 15, 1916, respectively. The track was the sole source of transportation for the people of the area and remained so till the early 1980s.

“When I took the charge as the station master of the Bhoun Railway Station in 1986, the number of passengers was very thin. Sometimes hardly a ticket was sold but the train had to run irrespective of the number of passengers,” recalls Sheikh Iqbal. “The train used to take four to five hours to reach Rawalpindi while the passenger vans would only take one-and-a-half hour to cover the distance. That was why people started preferring the passenger vans,” he added.

Due to the shrunken number of passengers and pathetic plight of the train service, the track along with more than a dozen others became a white elephant, resulting in its closure.

The track passing through the Chakwal district was auctioned while the residents of the villages falling in the Rawalpindi district got a stay order against the dismantling of the track. At that time, Chakwal’s MNA Abdul Majeed Malik was the federal minister for food and agriculture. His rival politicians alleged that the track was dismantled with his connivance and thrown in Nawaz Sharif’s Itifaq Foundry. But in his recently-published autobiography, “Hum bhi wahaan mojood thay” (I was there too), Mr Malik while refuting the allegation states that being a minister for food and agriculture he had nothing to do with the affairs of the railway. In reality, this track had become unviable for profit and instead of generating revenue was causing heavy loss on the railway. “Sometimes there were only four to five passengers,” he maintains.

From its closure in 1993 to 2010, the vast chunk of the railway land from Mandra to Bhoun remained at the mercy of land grabbers. Now a vast portion of the land has been encroached upon. In the Chakwal city, two roads, a public park, the offices of Rescue 15 and traffic police, a mosque and a market have been set up on the railway land while in Dhudial a mosque and shops have also been built on the railway land. The line is hardly visible as it has been covered in thick grass and weeds. The historic buildings of the railway stations, offices and residential quarters in Bhoun, Chakwal and Dhudial have crumbled and their bricks have been taken away.

During the Musharraf era when Chakwal saw an industrial change as cement plants were set up in the district, a hope for the revival of the Mandra-Bhoun railway track rekindled when in 2007 the then district nazim Sardar Ghulam Abbas requested President Musharraf for restoring the track during a public meeting at Choa Saidan Shah*. The transportation of cement from Salt Range to different areas of the country and coal from Karachi to these cement plants was considered easy by the train. L*ater, on the directive of Musharraf, the then federal minister for railways Sheikh Rashid Ahmed visited Chakwal on June 26, 2007.

After unveiling a plaque stating the revival of the track, he assured a public gathering that the revival of the Mandra-Bhoun railway track had been finalised. Sardar Ghulam Abbas claimed that in 2008 the female students of Chakwal would leave for the Fatima Jinnah University Rawalpindi in the train in the morning and would be back in the evening by the same train. But it never happened.

Later in 2010, the Supreme Court formed a commission and directed it to submit a report on the condition of the railway track and other infrastructure. “We visited the track and found that a lot of land had been encroached while the buildings of the railway stations crumbled,” senior lawyer Haroon Irshad Janjua, who being the general secretary of the Chakwal Bar Association assisted the commission. “After the submission of the report, the apex court also issued a directive to the authorities for the revival of the track,” he added.

On March 26, 2010, the then minister of state for railways Afzal Sindhu told the Senate that the Mandra-Bhoun and Narowal-Chak Amru sections would be revived as their feasibility reports had been prepared. But this is yet to be seen.

However, MNA Tahir Iqbal termed the revival of the track unfeasible. “The track could not be revived on the passengers basis and if it is revived on the basis of cement and coal transportation, it would be unfeasible as from Chakwal to Rawalpindi cement has to be loaded and unloaded for three times.”

However, a senior official of Pakistan Railways said the track could not only be revived but could also earn handsome revenue. “If a railway line can be laid down from Islamabad to Muzaffarabad, why can the Mandra-Bhoun track not be revived,” the official asked.

Talking to Dawn, Pakistan Railways Divisional Superintendent Munawar Khan said a feasibility report on the revival of the Mandra-Bhoun track had already been prepared.

“The track can be revived with the support of the cement industry,” he said.

Published in Dawn, May 3rd, 2015


----------



## Muhammad Omar

preparations are afoot to import 55 high-powered locomotives from the United States. —White Star/File


*ISLAMABAD: The Railways Board has been informed that preparations are afoot to import 55 high-powered locomotives from the United States.*

During a meeting of the board held on Thursday after a gap of 10 years, Pakistan Railways (PR) Chief Executive Officer Muhammad Javed Anwar gave a briefing on the department’s organisational structure and operation.

Talking to Dawn after the meeting, he said 55 diesel-electric locomotives of 4,500hp each were part of the 75 locomotives which the PR planned to induct into its fleet.

He said bids had been opened, adding that two of them submitted by General Motors’ Electro-Motive Division and General Electric of the United States were being technically evaluated and would be finalised by June.

About the delivery of locomotives, Mr Anwar said the first engine would be delivered 18 months after the placement of the order with the manufacturing company. He said it was expected that the first locomotive would arrive from the US by the end of 2016.
_Published in Dawn, May 2nd, 2015_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## Muhammad Omar

ghazi52 said:


>


----------



## NaMaloom

So I guess Pakistan Railway is now rudderless since the PMLN government's senior member and railway minister Khwaja Saad Rafique has today been de-seated from his National Assembly seat. This guy been making decisions for such an important national institution on the basis of bogus/fraudulent election win. A special bench of court should null and void all his ministerial decisions now. 

NA-125: Tribunal declares Saad Rafique’s victory null and void


----------



## Muhammad Omar

NaMaloom said:


> So I guess Pakistan Railway is now rudderless since the PMLN government's senior member and railway minister Khwaja Saad Rafique has today been de-seated from his National Assembly seat. This guy been making decisions for such an important national institution on the basis of bogus/fraudulent election win. A special bench of court should null and void all his ministerial decisions now.
> 
> NA-125: Tribunal declares Saad Rafique’s victory null and void



yes he has been de seated but not disqualified from the election neither The tribunal didn't said that he did rigging in the election but because of miss management by the Presiding Officers in polling station... He will again get the votes in re election so just chill...


----------



## NaMaloom

Muhammad Omar said:


> yes he has been de seated but not disqualified from the election neither The tribunal didn't said that he did rigging in the election but because of miss management by the Presiding Officers in polling station... He will again get the votes in re election so just chill...




It is NOT the tribunal job to find out whether rigging was done by Saad Rafique or PMLN planned it all. That is the job of the Judicial Commission which is currently working on find that out for which witnesses will start appearing before the commission on May 6th. The job of the Election Tribunal is to only establish whether the elections for a challenged seat were conducted in a fair and transparent manner or not. Clearly in this case, the tribunal ruled that the elections for NA-125 were not free, fair or transparent.

Saying its the fault of Presiding Officers or Returning Officers and that Saad Rafique is an angel is like saying, 'well there is a fly in my milk, I wonder where the fly came from, a gutter or a flower before it landed in my milk, based on that knowledge I will decide to throw away my milk or not'. It does NOT happen like that. Once you see a fly in the milk, you won't drink it. Plain and simple.

Returning and Presiding Officers did not commit dhandli for a place in 'jannah', it is two-bit commonsense, they were under orders, under pressure and handsomely paid by the powers that be to make sure PMLN candidate wins.

Now all PMLN, Saad Rafique and their supporters can do is hide behind technicalities and try to find out the size of the fly in the milk and where it sat before it fell in the milk. A pointless exercise. 

Cutting sealed bags full of votes open afterwards and stuff the bags isn't just 'mismanagement by Presiding Officer'. You wish, things were that simple.


----------



## Muhammad Omar

NaMaloom said:


> It is NOT the tribunal job to find out whether rigging was done by Saad Rafique or PMLN planned it all. That is the job of the Judicial Commission which is currently working on find that out for which witnesses will start appearing before the commission on May 6th. The job of the Election Tribunal is to only establish whether the elections for a challenged seat were conducted in a fair and transparent manner or not. Clearly in this case, the tribunal ruled that the elections for NA-125 were not free, fair or transparent.
> 
> Saying its the fault of Presiding Officers or Returning Officers and that Saad Rafique is an angel is like saying, 'well there is a fly in my milk, I wonder where the fly came from, a gutter or a flower before it landed in my milk, based on that knowledge I will decide to throw away my milk'. It does NOT happen like that. Once you see a fly in the milk, you won't drink it. Plain and simple.
> 
> Returning and Presiding Officers did not commit dhandli for a place in 'jannah', it is two-bit commonsense, they were under orders, under pressure and handsomely paid by the powers that be to make sure PMLN candidate wins.
> 
> Now all PMLN, Saad Rafique and their supporters can do is hide behind technicalities and try to find out the size of the fly in the milk and where it sat before it fell in the milk. A pointless exercise.



Just wait for the re election and Result of the Judicial Commission will you

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NaMaloom

Muhammad Omar said:


> Just wait for the re election and Result of the Judicial Commission will you




Yes, looking forward to it. Next wicket to fall, Ayaz Sadiq, inshallah.


----------



## Danish saleem

Muhammad Omar said:


> Just wait for the re election and Result of the Judicial Commission will you



i dont think so after re election PTI will win, the sunami of PTI is exposed, the Election wave of PTI for 2013 is over.
People showing serious concerns of PTI performance in KPK.


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Danish saleem said:


> i dont think so after re election PTI will win, the sunami of PTI is exposed, the Election wave of PTI for 2013 is over.
> People showing serious concerns of PTI performance in KPK.



They why PTI didn't win Local Bodies Election ?? just wait for the re elections ... and we should not do political discussion in this thread

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NaMaloom

Muhammad Omar said:


> They why PTI didn't win Local Bodies Election ?? just wait for the re elections ... and we should not do political discussion in this thread




C'mon! You consistently present dishonest intentions regarding PTI when you present half-truths. These weren't Local Bodies Elections Pakistan wide; they were CANTONMENT BOARD elections. This wasn't like the Pakistan wide Local Bodies Elections during Musharraf years which brought forward somebody like Mustafa Kamal in Karachi as the city's mayor.

General Elections, By-Elections, Cantonment Board elections, are three completely different things.

And that Danish Saleem guy was actually agreeing with you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Danish saleem

NaMaloom said:


> C'mon! You consistently present dishonest intentions regarding PTI when you present half-truths. These weren't Local Bodies Elections Pakistan wide; they were CANTONMENT BOARD elections. This wasn't like the Pakistan wide Local Bodies Elections during Musharraf years which brought forward somebody like Mustafa Kamal in Karachi as the city's mayor.
> 
> General Elections, By-Elections, Cantonment Board elections, are three completely different things.
> 
> And that Danish Saleem guy was actually agreeing with you.



if in these elections, PTI wins and PML N not get seats, then your this argument will be same??


----------



## NaMaloom

Danish saleem said:


> if in these elections, PTI wins and PML N not get seats, then your this argument will be same??




I already stated, General Elections, By-Elections, Cantonment Board elections, are all three different things. If PMLN supporters can claim that their party got most seats in Cantonment Board elections in Punjab; PTI supporters can claim the same that in KPK PTI is the political party with the most seats won by a political party. 

So you see, people tend to lean towards who is in power in the provincial assembly already in by-elections and Cantonment Board elections. General Elections is a different ball game.


----------



## Muhammad Omar

NaMaloom said:


> C'mon! You consistently present dishonest intentions regarding PTI when you present half-truths. These weren't Local Bodies Elections Pakistan wide; they were CANTONMENT BOARD elections. This wasn't like the Pakistan wide Local Bodies Elections during Musharraf years which brought forward somebody like Mustafa Kamal in Karachi as the city's mayor.
> 
> General Elections, By-Elections, Cantonment Board elections, are three completely different things.
> 
> And that Danish Saleem guy was actually agreeing with you.



yeah so What? Aren't Cantonment people supporters of PTI?


----------



## NaMaloom

Muhammad Omar said:


> yeah so What? Aren't Cantonment people supporters of PTI?




Read my previous comment to Danish Saleem. Cantonment Board elections are different from General Elections.


----------



## ziaulislam

so over draft/loses is still at 36 billion rupees.
just pension,pay and fuel price is over 31 billion rupees not including repairs.

anyway lets hope railway becomes profitable co operation rather than govt owned in next 3 years


----------



## BaybarsHan

look at 4:10

Çok yüksek hızlı tren ilk seferine başladı - Video 7

cant input this video here

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

Green Line






























Engineers from China Railway Signal and Communication Co Ltd test outdoor equipment in Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Muhammad Omar

cb4 said:


> Green Line
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Engineers from China Railway Signal and Communication Co Ltd test outdoor equipment in Pakistan



And People complain that quality of Food is not good and they didn't get any of the food or even tea... Face Palm

Engineers from China Railway Signal and Communication Co Ltd test outdoor equipment in Pakistan... are they going to digital the system??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.................................
.
Competition forces Pak Business Express to bring new features

LAHORE: In the face of stiff competition from the Pakistan Railways’ recently launched Green Line Train, the management of Pak Business Express has introduced several value-added features to its services in a bid to maintain its edge.

“We are experiencing fierce competition now, therefore, it is imperative to show railway commuters that we still have lots of services to offer,” said Mian Shafqat Ali, Director Operations of Pak Business Express, while talking to The Express Tribune.

In an effort to protect its market strength, the Business Express management recently unveiled new services including a pick and drop service in Lahore. It provides free pick-and-drop facility to the commuters to and from four main points of the city. The response, according to Ali, is good and travellers are using the facility to avoid traffic disruption.

Pak Business Express was the first public-private partnership model in railway services, which kicked off back in February 2012.

Though at the beginning of operations of Business Express, consumers faced some disruption in services like Wi-Fi, video and music channels on LCD, but those were resolved with time.

The Green Line Train project of Pakistan Railways was initiated more or less on the model of Business Express.

Pakistan Railways General Manager Javed Anwar recently told The Express Tribune that the purpose to start this service was to make people realise that the Pakistan Railways was also capable of operating high-quality train services.

Since Green Line Train is an Islamabad-Karachi bound service and Business Express runs on Lahore-Karachi tracks, there is a possibility that travellers may opt for Green Line, since its touches several cities on its way to Islamabad.
*
“We are launching another service to connect Lahore with some important cities,” Ali said, adding with this Lahore would become a transit city for many travellers.

Elaborating on the service called “Intercity Service”, Ali said they would provide air-conditioned coaches in cities like Islamabad, Sialkot, Gujranwala, Gujrat, Rawalpindi and Murree.*

In addition to these, Pak Business Express has also revealed plans to upgrade telecom services to the fourth generation network for better internet connectivity while travelling.

The competition is improving services and is working for the benefit of the common travellers.

“Thanks to the increased competition, the travellers are experiencing ideal services,” said Arsalan Haider, a frequent traveller to Karachi. “This is the power of free market which forces the railways to start a train with quality services, which previously was losing the ground to public-private-partnerships,” he added.

Published in The Express Tribune, May 30th, 2015.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

LAHORE: A Chinese consortium will invest $1.8 billion in the Pakistan Railways (PR) infrastructure to facilitate transportation of fuel to the sites where coal power projects are being installed.

An agreement to the effect was signed between PR Freight Transportation Company (PRFTC), a subsidiary of the Pakistan Railways and Huaneng Shandond Ruyi (Pakistan) Energy Pvt Ltd, and the Chinese consortium working at Sahiwal Coal Power project, at a ceremony at the PR headquarters in Lahore on Monday.

“The agreement is for 30-year partnership and is part of the Pak-China Economic Corridor Project; the PR will earn Rs13.65 billion annually,” Minister for Railways Khwaja Saad Rafique told newsmen after the pact was inked by PRFTC Managing Director Zafar Zaman Ranjha and Huaneng Shandond Ruyi Vice General Manager Zeng Ming on behalf of their organisations.

In order to meet the fuel requirement of the 1,320 megawatts Sahiwal Coal Power Project, the first of its kind in Pakistan, the PR had started upgrading its rolling stock and rehabilitating its track and other infrastructure.

*Plan envisages fuel supply to coal project sites*

“The PR has never carried out such a huge operation of coal transportation. It is a challenge for the PR. We have started preparation for it. The bidding process to procure 55 locomotives, each of 4,000 horsepower, is in final stages. The state-of-the-art locomotives will be procured from reliable and tested manufacturer at reasonable prices. We will also request the successful bidder to supply locomotives within the shortest possible time. We are working on the conveyer belt from Port Qasim to Bin Qasim, lay rail tracks to link Quetta with Peshwar, Chaman with Spin Boldik, Peshawar with Jalalabad and other routes,” said the minister.

The efforts to get the PR back on the rails have started bearing fruit. “The PR is earning approximately Rs31 billion at present. Some 12.5 million more passengers have started using trains and our income from freight sector has touched the Rs8.2 billion figure. However, we are still in deficit,” said Mr Rafique while adding that railways required a one-time lump sum injection of Rs1,000 billion for its total rehabilitation.

To a question, the minister said in spite of hike in the POL products’ prices, there was no proposal under consideration to revise the rail fares. Increase in rail fares had been linked with the provision of facilities to passengers.

Praising the efforts put in by rail workers in particular and officers in general for the revival of the PR, the minister said all the employees would get pay raise in accordance with the increase to be announced for government employees in the upcoming federal budget.

“Rest assured, there will be no privatisation of the railways. There is no need in fact. We are introducing successful models of public-private partnership to increase our income,” he said.

The railways had demanded Rs45 billion under the Public Sector Development Programme for the next fiscal. “Hopefully we will get Rs41 billion and 80 per cent of these funds will be utilised for completing ongoing development projects while with the remaining amount work on some new uplift plans will be initiated,” the minister said.

*Published in Dawn, June 2nd, 2015*
*






*


----------



## SBD-3

PR starts Quetta Zahdan Cargo service. (Geo News)


----------



## Devil Soul

*Ministry decides to conduct audit of railway's land across Pakistan*
Last Updated On *20 June,2015* About 2 hours ago




The contract will be given to a private audit company.
ISLAMABAD (Web Desk) – The Ministry of Railways has decided to conduct audit of railway’s land across the country, sources told Dunya News on Saturday.

According to an estimate, Pakistan Railway has 167,000 acres of land across the country, however, the figure could reach 200,000 after the audit.

The ministry has also decided to double the Lahore-Khanewal track.

The project will be inaugurated in two months.


----------



## kaku1

cb4 said:


> Green Line
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Engineers from China Railway Signal and Communication Co Ltd test outdoor equipment in Pakistan



Which coaches these are?


----------



## Muhammad Omar

kaku1 said:


> Which coaches these are?



means?


----------



## kaku1

Muhammad Omar said:


> means?


Company. Who manufacturing them. Are theses home developed coaches?


----------



## Muhammad Omar

kaku1 said:


> Company. Who manufacturing them. Are theses home developed coaches?



yes Both Home Developed and Chinese Coaches... same type of coaches are being replaced by every train running here






Green Line Express

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*PR agreement: Railways needs $12 billion for ‘complete revamp’*







Chinese assistance of $3.69 billion under CPEC will only help in upgrading a certain segment – the Main Line-1 (Karachi-Peshawar). PHOTO: ONLINE

*LAHORE: 
Restructuring of a cash-strapped Pakistan Railways is not an easy task and cannot be achieved in a matter of a few years, said Minister of Railways Khawaja Saad Rafique during a press conference, adding that an amount of $12 billion would be required to “completely revamp” its infrastructure.*

The press conference was held to mark an agreement for the provision of 55 diesel-electric locomotives of 4,000-4,500 horse power from General Electric. The company will start delivering locomotives as ‘complete build units’ within 16 months. Railways expects to recover the cost of around Rs340 million per locomotive within three years.

“Railways needs financial assistance of around $12 billion to completely revamp its dilapidated infrastructure to modern lines,” said Rafique as he mentioned an amount that is a little less than the central bank’s total foreign currency reserves.

He said Chinese assistance of $3.69 billion under China-Pakistan Economic Corridor will only help in upgrading a certain segment – the Main Line-1 (Karachi-Peshawar). “However, we are trying to get financial assistance from other countries to upgrade our Main Line-2 (Lahore-Faisalabad-Bahawalpur) and Main Line-3 (Rohri-Quetta) on build-operate-transfer mode,” he added.

“Only after up gradation of the main lines will we be able to look after the branch lines.”






_Railways minister Khwaja Saad Rafique oversees the agreement signing with General Electric for 55 locomotives. PHOTO: PID_

Talking about the acquisition of 55 locomotives from GE, Rafique explained that, the basic purpose of these locomotives is to transport coal for coal-fired power plants under construction in Punjab.

“Out of the total, some 40 locomotives will be dedicated for coal transportation, 20-22 for Sahiwal coal plant, 10 for Jamshoro coal plant and rest for other plants,” he explained, adding that the rest would be used to increase freight trains fleet which is the backbone of Railways to generate revenue.

“We will also call for a tender for 20 locomotives of 2,000-2,500 horse power out of which 18 will be assembled in our Risalpur factory. That way we will ensure the transfer of technology in Pakistan.”

Though the number of locomotives has started reaching a normal level, but as of today, Pakistan Railways needs 1,000 locomotives to make all its halted train operations functional, he informed further.

Rafique is also hoping to restructure the service structure of Railways’ employees between grad 1-16, as the workers fall in this category are responsible for running the entire operations. “We have hired a few of our senior members as committee members, however, for a transparent service structure tenders will be opened soon,” he said.

Talking about value addition in trains, Rafique said that they are expecting to launch at least three more trains on Green Line train model. “Green Line train is a huge success as we are experiencing 100% occupancy level. Hence, we have decided to offer more trains to facilitate commuters,” he said.

_Published in The Express Tribune, June 21st, 2015._


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Korail Exports Second-hand Diesel Locomotives to Pakistan*
24 June 2015 - 12:15pm
By Jung Min-hee
http://www.businesskorea.co.kr/artic....bld91jwT.dpuf

The Korea Railroad Corporation (Korail) announced on June 23 that it has successfully completed a contract with the Pakistani National Logistics Cell (NLC), which was signed in July 2012, to repair and export second-hand diesel locomotives. The national railroad operator has delivered 10 used trains to Pakistani NLC and is accelerating finishing work, including trial runs, before being used commercially at the end of this month.






These trains, which were exported to Pakistan by Korail after repairs, are on trial runs before being used commercially at the end of this month.

Reactions: Like Like:
 1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*NLC Engines for Freight Trains *

10 Engines are on rent given by NLC to Pakistan Railways fro 10 years for Freight Operations 










NLC locos already hard at work, brakes and communication system between loco cab and guard was upgraded locally at PR workshops last year after which PR entered into formal agreement with NLC and rented these locomotives this year i think so.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*Rs 77 bln to be spent on 45 development schemes of Pakistan Railways
*
ISLAMABAD: In order to provide cheaper, faster and convenient mode of passengers and freight transport, the government will spend Rs 77 billion on 45 development schemes including doubling of tracks, purchase of new locomotives, wagons, bogeys and up-gradation of signaling system during next fiscal year.

In addition to the revival of the existing system, the Prime Minister has a vision for high tech, modern and viable railways.

Therefore, some entirely new and bold steps are being taken to take Pakistan Railways to new heights.

Huge investments are being made under the China Pakistan Economic Corridor, which will bring fast, modern and reliable railways to Pakistan, according to official sources here on Sunday.

The Government has allocated amounts in the next budget for doubling of track from Khanewal to Lalamusa, covering a major portion of the North-South mainline. Remaining tracks will also be doubled in coming years.

Similarly, allocations have been made for rehabilitation of track from Karachi to Khanpur and Khanpur to Lodhran. Allocations have also been made to strengthen and rehabilitate 159 weak railway bridges. These measures will improve the speed and reduce travel time.

A sufficient amount has been made in the current budget to add more than 500 engines to the system through procurement and repair. This will address the issue of shortage of engines.

Around 1500 new wagons/bogeys are also being arranged. Pakistan Railways is taking these steps to improve the travelling experience of its customers.

In order to further enhance the convenience of travelling with Pakistan Railways, this budget has allocated special amounts to renovate and upgrade railway stations in various cities.

In order to make Pakistan Railways profitable, funds have been made available to procure additional wagons for freight operations and a feasibility study is being commissioned to study the possibility of a dedicated freight corridor.

Urban railway is being introduced initially in Karachi and Lahore for which sufficient amounts have been kept to revive the Karachi Circular Railway while the government of Punjab has planned to introduce a modern metro rail in Lahore.

A path-breaking project of Islamabad-Murree-Muzzaffarabad Rail Link is being initiated and a new company with the name of Kashmir Railways is being established to construct and manage this exceptional project in the scenic area of Galyat and Kashmir.

This project will open new avenues in tourism and travel pleasure and this would prove to be a special gift to the nation.

Rs 77 bln to be spent on 45 development schemes of Pakistan Railways | AAJ News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.... .Urban railway is being introduced initially in Karachi and Lahore for which sufficient amounts have been kept to revive the Karachi Circular Railway while the government of Punjab has planned to introduce a modern metro rail in Lahore.
. .


----------



## Muhammad Omar

ghazi52 said:


> .... .Urban railway is being introduced initially in Karachi and Lahore for which sufficient amounts have been kept to revive the Karachi Circular Railway while the government of Punjab has planned to introduce a modern metro rail in Lahore.
> . .



Karachi Circular Railway revival we are hearing this from like 2 decades.... and Many BRT Projects in Karachi since many years


----------



## SBD-3

Muhammad Omar said:


> *NLC Engines for Freight Trains *
> 
> 10 Engines are on rent given by NLC to Pakistan Railways fro 10 years for Freight Operations
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NLC locos already hard at work, brakes and communication system between loco cab and guard was upgraded locally at PR workshops last year after which PR entered into formal agreement with NLC and rented these locomotives this year i think so.


I think it was during the Bilor's reign when the freight operations came to a virtual standstill. NLC saw this golden duck and in return of repair of certain number of engines, they kept almost half of these to launch their own freight services. They have been minting money for around 4 years now from the expense incurred on repairs.
Express Freight Train - National Logistics Cell

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shahzad Akram

No Doubt under Saad Rafique's Manafement Railway system have improved a lot


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Bolan Mail











Passing through River chanab bridge



ZCU-6415 on the lead for 104DN Subak Kharam as seen outside Rawalpindi on 17-07-2015 amid early morining rain
__________________

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## aks18

need to eliminate corruption in railways adding money and buying engines not gona solve the problems .


----------



## fenku

Muhammad Omar said:


> *Korail Exports Second-hand Diesel Locomotives to Pakistan*
> 24 June 2015 - 12:15pm
> By Jung Min-hee
> http://www.businesskorea.co.kr/artic....bld91jwT.dpuf
> 
> The Korea Railroad Corporation (Korail) announced on June 23 that it has successfully completed a contract with the Pakistani National Logistics Cell (NLC), which was signed in July 2012, to repair and export second-hand diesel locomotives. The national railroad operator has delivered 10 used trains to Pakistani NLC and is accelerating finishing work, including trial runs, before being used commercially at the end of this month.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These trains, which were exported to Pakistan by Korail after repairs, are on trial runs before being used commercially at the end of this month.


*Want to share some thing related to this..*


----------



## Muhammad Omar

fenku said:


> *Want to share some thing related to this..*



any universal link.. You tube is banned here... can't see the video



aks18 said:


> need to eliminate corruption in railways adding money and buying engines not gona solve the problems .



How you gonna run the Freight and more Passenger trains if there are no Engines? yeah the Corruption need to be eliminated from everywhere but saying this buying engines is not gonna solve the problem is childish


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Khanewal-Raiwind double track to be completed in 2015-16*


*ISLAMABAD: Pakistan Railways is all set to double railway track from Khanewal to Raiwind and Shahdara to Lalamusa during the financial year of 2015-16.*

An official in the Railways Ministry told *APP* on Thursday (_24-07-2015_) that that strengthening and rehabilitation of around 159 weak railway bridges will also be completed by June 2017.

Both of these tracks, he told, will cover major portions of the north-south mainline as Pakistan Railways also aims to double the remaining tracks in coming years.

He said that Pakistan Railways is also planning to invest in purchase of locomotives, bogies and rehabilitation of tracks, signalling systems and improvement of existing railway stations.

The official said that for this purpose it will implement different projects during the next financial year on priority basis.

He said allocations have been made in the budget to add 177 locomotives to the system through procurement while 100 will be repaired.

Similarly around 1500 new wagons and bogeys are also being arranged. Pakistan Railways is taking these steps to improve the travelling facilities for its passengers, he added.

He said additional wagons for freight operations will be procured. A feasibility study is also being commissioned to study the possibility of a dedicated freight corridor.

In order to further enhance the convenience of travelling by Pakistan Railways, special amounts have been earmarked to renovate and upgrade railway stations in various cities, he informed.

Pakistan Railways, he said, also has a plan to start working on important project that will lead to improvement of signaling system on Lodhran-Khanpur-Kotri Section and provision of centralized traffic control, the official added.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

The head of the Railway from Nawaz party is stand out he has turned this institute with very limited resources


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Islamabad-Muzaffarabad train: Feasibility report completed*

http://tribune.com.pk/story/924003/i...ort-completed/


ISLAMABAD: The feasibility report of the Islamabad-Muzaffarabad rail service has been completed and a briefing in this respect has been given to Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif. The project will cost Rs250 billion and a 32-kilometre long tunnel will also be constructed for it. Sources said the prime minister was told during the briefing that Pakistani firms in collaboration with foreign firms would complete the project within three years.


----------



## Jango

*PTI's Arif Alvi adopts Pakistan Railways school*

LAHORE: Pakistan Tehreek-i-Insaf's (PTI) Arif Alvi has adopted a Pakistan Railways (PR) school in Karachi in cooperation with Citizens Foundation on Saturday.

The Pakistan Railways signed an agreement with Insaf Community Welfare Society (ICWS) and Citizens Foundation for the rehabilitation of Pakistan Railways School in Karachi.

The agreement was signed at the Railway Headquarters today.

Speaking on the occasion, Railways Minister Khawaja Saad Rafique appreciated Arif Alvi's efforts for taking the step towards promotion of education in Karachi.

"Political differences should be set aside for such development initiatives as PR is a national institution and has nothing to do with politics," said Rafique.

"The PR school is located in the constituency of Arif Alvi and about 350 students attend it, and I hope the school becomes a college in the future as it ample room to expand," added Rafique.

Saad Rafique stated on the occasion that it was a pilot project and efforts would be made for improving all schools of PR.

"We have spent over Rs10 million to enhance security at all PR schools," stated the minister for railways.

"The effort for promoting education was made on non-party basis, and more pilots projects should be launched to bring improvement in the educational sector," said Alvi.

"Renovation of the auditorium, toilets and the ground floor of the school has been completed so far. More partners would be requested to come forward so that more facilities could be provided to the students," added Alvi.

Responding a question, Saad Rafique said that PR would focus on its core business and it would welcome support from NGOs for improving of PR schools and hospitals.

PTI's Arif Alvi adopts Pakistan Railways school - Pakistan - DAWN.COM

------------------------------------------------------------

Good initiative by Railways....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rizwan231

Nice information from all


----------



## ghazi52

..................................
















Our four new track lifting, levelling, tamping machines imported from Germany reach Karachi. It will be a revolution as we will enter new regime of mechanised track maintenance .

M. Javed Anwar
CEO / Sr. GM PR......

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Viny

ghazi52 said:


> ..................................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our four new track lifting, levelling, tamping machines imported from Germany reach Karachi. It will be a revolution as we will enter new regime of mechanised track maintenance .
> 
> M. Javed Anwar
> CEO / Sr. GM PR......



Looks good and I hope they meet the specific requirements also and should be put into use very soon.


----------



## Azog

What about the rail line? Are they planning to improve that?


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Azog said:


> What about the rail line? Are they planning to improve that?



Well yes Under CPEC Chinese will give 3.8 billion Dollars to Improve the Infrastructure of Pakistan Railways


----------



## HariPrasad

I think that you should develop the railway line with an objective to travel any part of Pakistan within 12 Hours. I.e From Northern part to Baluchistan.


----------



## HOTSUN

ghazi52 said:


> ..................................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our four new track lifting, levelling, tamping machines imported from Germany reach Karachi. It will be a revolution as we will enter new regime of mechanised track maintenance .
> 
> M. Javed Anwar
> CEO / Sr. GM PR......


 Hope for bright future


----------



## Muhammad Omar

HariPrasad said:


> I think that you should develop the railway line with an objective to travel any part of Pakistan within 12 Hours. I.e From Northern part to Baluchistan.



That can only happen if the infrastructures improves with better tracks 

the Current Engines and coaches have high speed up to 160 km/h but unfortunately trains are running on 80 km/h-100 km/h


----------



## Zychatrix

Trains can go as fast as 120Km/h which only happens when running late. Normally Lahore to Rawalpindi is speed limit is 105 km/h and 80 km/h in the mountainous region starting after Lala Musa. Lahore to Karachi has a slightly higher speed up to 113-115km/h. Under CPEC they are planning to improve ML-1 track which runs from Karachi to Peshawar. The speed will increase to 160km/h from Karachi to Lahore and 120km/h from Lahore to Peshawar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

Muhammad Omar said:


> That can only happen if the infrastructures improves with better tracks
> 
> the Current Engines and coaches have high speed up to 160 km/h but unfortunately trains are running on 80 km/h-100 km/h



True.


----------



## niaz

Current 100 KM per hour sped is fast enough if the trains run on time. Before we think of 12 hour journey across Pakistan, don’t you think we should try to properly maintain what is already there but in a state of disrepair?

Railway is the cheapest and the most comfortable mass transit system even invented. Before any thing else, we should revamp the existing railway network. This means passenger friendly environment with good food, potable water, comfortable waiting area & clean toilet facilities on all the railway stations. Most importantly, the trains should not breakdown on the way and passenger should feel safe. That is, no one should blow up the tracks and / or be robbed on the way.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ranjitha

Talking to newsmen here in Islamabad on Monday&#8218; he said all efforts will be made to make Pakistan Railways self-sufficient economically and render it into a profit-able organization.


----------



## Muhammad Omar




----------



## ghazi52

....................................................................................
*China to upgrade Peshawar-Karachi railway track*







People waiting for their trains at Karachi Railway Station. 

Federal Minister for Railways Khawaja Saad Rafique said on Wednesday that China has expressed commitment to upgrade the Peshawar-Karachi railway track.

Speaking in the Senate, the minister said Peshawar-Karachi railway line will be upgraded under the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) project.

Informing the House about the steps being taken to improve Pakistan Railways, Rafique said the government plans to introduce 250 new coaches to provide better travelling facilities to the commuters.

Around 180 will be locally manufactured in Carriage Factory Islamabad, he added.

The minister revealed that a tender for procurement of 800 high capacity hopper wagons for transportation of goods was in progress; out of which, 595 wagons will be manufactured locally.

The government has also decided to upgrade 21 railway stations across the country in the next three years at a cost of Rs1.95 billion, said Rafiq.

.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

ghazi52 said:


> ....................................................................................
> *China to upgrade Peshawar-Karachi railway track*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People waiting for their trains at Karachi Railway Station.
> 
> Federal Minister for Railways Khawaja Saad Rafique said on Wednesday that China has expressed commitment to upgrade the Peshawar-Karachi railway track.
> 
> Speaking in the Senate, the minister said Peshawar-Karachi railway line will be upgraded under the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) project.
> 
> Informing the House about the steps being taken to improve Pakistan Railways, Rafique said the government plans to introduce 250 new coaches to provide better travelling facilities to the commuters.
> 
> Around 180 will be locally manufactured in Carriage Factory Islamabad, he added.
> 
> The minister revealed that a tender for procurement of 800 high capacity hopper wagons for transportation of goods was in progress; out of which, 595 wagons will be manufactured locally.
> 
> The government has also decided to upgrade 21 railway stations across the country in the next three years at a cost of Rs1.95 billion, said Rafiq.
> 
> .



work to start in January 2016

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*PM approves Islamabad-Murree-Muzaffarabad Railway track feasibility report*

Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif has accorded approval to feasibility report of Islamabad-Murree-Muzaffarabad railway track.

Ashfaq Khattak, Chief Executive Officer (CEO) Kashmir Railway Committee, has given complete report and briefing to the PM on the feasibility of Islamabad-Muzaffarabad railway track.
Sources said the PM while approving the feasibility report directed that a plan be evolved to initiate this project as soon as possible, especially regarding measures for purchasing the land and laying of railway track. The PM directed that railway station of international standard be set up near Rose and Jasmin Garden Aabpara, Islamabad.
As per the feasibility report, 15 railway stations will be set up from Islamabad to Muzaffarabad. In line with PM directives, the railway track will start from Islamabad and pass through Bahara Kahu, Ghora Galli, Jhikka Galli, Pindi Point and Bhurban and three railway stations will be constructed in Ghora Galli, Jhikka Galli and Bhurban in Murree.
Trains will cover the distance from Islamabad to Murree in one hour and from Islamabad to Muzaffarabad in 2.45 hours.
An official said 107-km long track would have 50 bridges over streams and lakes and approximately five million people annually would benefit from this service.

_Posted on 11th November, 2015_

Railway Track Project Planned From Karachi To Peshawar 


KARACHI: A railway track project worth $5 billion has been planned to compete in next five years from Karachi to Peshawar as part of China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC), which will streamline and increase railway transportation for logistics, trading and traveling of passengers in the country.

Addressing the sixth meeting of Joint Coordination Committee (JCC) of the CPEC on Thursday, Minister of Planning, Development and Reforms Ahsan Iqbal saidthe railway tracks will be carpeted in phases to halve duration of the distance between the two destinations.

The railway will move at 160 per km in accordance with a plan as against 60-82 per km at present, whereas the project contains establishment of advance stations and automatic signal system that will help greatly in the transportation of cargo and passengers services. The railway tracks will be laid down from Karachi to Hyderabad districts first and then Multan to Peshawar in the initial stages, he added.
The minister said the importance of Karachi is imminent for development of the CPEC which shows that the commercial hub of the country is coming back to business with foreign and local investors are taking keen interest in its development and economy after security operations of Rangers.

Iqbal said that law and order situation have been improved remarkably which is evident of the fact that businessmen are keen to visit Karachi. It is because of the improved security situation of the country, which attracted investment of $400 million mainly in Karachi Electric Corporation, he added.

He claimed that security and economy are two major focus of PM Nawaz Sharif and these two areas brought up changes in the dynamics of country that is being declared as emerging economy due to dedicated efforts of the government. The development of motorway has been decided from Karachi to Peshawar, which will be built from Karachi to Hyderabad and Lahore to Multan in first stage. Later, it will be joined to Lahore to Peshawar and Hyderabad to Multan.

The Planning minister said that energy is the main requirement of the development hence a project of 660 MW will be starting producing electricity to national grid by start of 2017, whereas the production capacity of power has been planned to increase to 2,600 MW in Sindh using coal reserves, wind and solar energy projects.

He mentioned that land has been purchased for construction of Diamer Bhasha Dam, which will cost $1 billion aimed at generating 9,000 MW electricity for national grid.
He said that dams and reservoirs are indispensable for survival, as fastest changing climate will dry down water in Indus Water, whereas rainfalls are also certain in coming years. The government is seriously working on the project, which was neglected in the past, however, its first stage has been completed and more dams are being planned on various locations.

The government has handed over land of Gwadar to China as part of the CPEC for developing industrial estate there, whereas 25 different industrial zones have been discussed to set up in different provinces. He said that representative of each provinces were present in the meeting between delegations of China and Pakistan in order to keep the project as a national agenda with maximum participation of every provinces in the CPEC.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.............................................................................
*Under Bridge inspection vehicle*
An Under-bridge Inspection Vehicle ( Road-cum-Rail ) - procured by Pakistan Railways from M/S Moog Germany, is being deprocessed/commissioned by Rly/German Engineers in Track Machine Shops and in field at Ravi Railway Bridge. 
This is first ever being introduced on our network.













___
..

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

.............................................................................................
*bolan
*



...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

...............................................................................................

Risalpur assembled AGE30 serial 6011 from CKD kit as first unit for its class.






.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

ghazi52 said:


> ...............................................................................................
> 
> Risalpur assembled AGE30 serial 6011 from CKD kit as first unit for its class.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



recently upgraded? or old pic?

Upgraded Karakoram Express

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Muhammad Omar said:


> recently upgraded? or old pic?



Old....................


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*New Coaches of Parlor Car running between Lahore-Rawalpindi-Lahore *

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Sulman Badshah

*Govt working on new railway tracks under CPEC: report*
By News Desk
Published: December 20, 2015
13SHARES
SHARE TWEET EMAIL






PHOTO: Radio Pakistan

The government has planned major installation and upgradation of railway tracks under the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor, Radio Pakistan reported on Sunday.

Under the plan, *new railway tracks will be laid from Gwadar to Quetta and Jacobabad via Besima.*

*Five hundred and sixty kilometres of track will be laid from Bostan to Kotla Jam on Main Line-II via Zhob and Dera Islamil Khan, while 682km of track will be laid from Havelian to Khunjrab, *the state-run broadcaster’s website said.

*ECNEC says yes to Neelum-Jhelum, CPEC road projects*

*Upgradation of 1,872km of railway track from Karachi to Peshawar via Kotri, Multan, Lahore, and Rawalpindi (including Taxila-Havelian) – along with dualisation of track from Shahdara to Peshawar – will also be carried out.*

Some *1,254 kilometres of railway track from Kotri to Attock City via Dadu, Larkana, Jacobabad, DG Khan, Bhakkar, Kundian will also be upgraded.*

Further, the government on Saturday gave its final go-ahead to four mega projects, including two road construction schemes under the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) at a revised cost of Rs862 billion – Rs214 billion or one-third higher than original estimates.

*Govt green-lights three CPEC projects at 23% higher cost*

*The Executive Committee of National Economic Council (Ecnec) approved the 969-megawatt Neelum Jhelum Hydropower project as well as CPEC’s 118-kilometre long Havelian-Thakot and 392-km Sukkur-Multan section roads*. It also approved the National Highway N-70 East-West Road Improvement Project.


----------



## anant_s

@cb4 @ghazi52 @Muhammad Omar 
my first visit to the thread. nice effort!
one question, it seems railways has an opportunity to multiply its freight business several folds and in this regard, its strange to find that PR is not concentrating on electrification which can allow much better throughput.
Is it owing to any technical issues or political interference?


----------



## Sipahi

anant_s said:


> @cb4 @ghazi52 @Muhammad Omar
> my first visit to the thread. nice effort!
> one question, it seems railways has an opportunity to multiply its freight business several folds and in this regard, its strange to find that PR is not concentrating on electrification which can allow much better throughput.
> Is it owing to any technical issues or political interference?



due to Power crises

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Signalian

Pakistan awarded a Rs72 million (US$1.2 million) contract to an international consortium to carry out a feasibility study for establishing a rail link with China to boost trade relations between the two countries.

The study will cover a 750-kilometre section between Havellian and the 4,730-metre-high Khunjerab Pass over Mansehra district and the Karakoram Highway. Havellian is already linked with the rest of the rail network in Pakistan; the Chinese will lay some 350 km of track within their own territory from Kashgar terminus up to the Khunjerab Pass, linking Pakistan with China's rail network, largely following the route of the Karakoram Highway.

By expanding its stake in Pakistan's rail sector, China can exploit the country's advantageous geographical position at the confluence of south, central and west Asia.

In the first week of February 2007, Pakistan Railways and China's Dong Fang Electric Supply Corp signed an agreement for establishing a rail link between Havellian and Khunjerab. Ingenieurgemeinschaft Lasser-Feizlmayr (ILF), a consortium of consultant engineers from Austria, Germany and Pakistan, is to submit its report to the Ministry of Railways in nine months. It is most likely that the distance between Havellian and Khunjerab will involve the construction of tunnels. The ILF services encompass both the construction of new high-speed railway lines and the modernisation of existing lines for standard gauge and narrow gauge railways in addition to tunnels. The pre-feasibility study was completed in July 2011.

As a part of its development plan for its transport and communications network, Pakistan Railways has completed a feasibility study of the Chaman-Kandahar section for laying railway tracks between Pakistan and Turkmenistan through Afghanistan. The feasibility study for cost, engineering and design for the construction of a rail link from Gwadar to the existing rail network in Mastung district in Balochistan has also been finalised. The new link to Gwadar port will open up underdeveloped areas of Balochistan for development. The main aim of the venture is to connect the Central Asian republics with Pakistan Railways' network through Afghanistan.

China is going to be the beneficiary of Gwadar's most accessible international trade routes to the Central Asian republics and China's Xinjiang border region. By extending its East-West Railway from the Chinese border city of Kashi to Peshawar in Pakistan's northwest, Peking can receive cargo to and from Gwadar along the shortest route, from Karachi to Peshawar. The rail network could also be used to supply oil from the Persian Gulf to Xinjiang. Pakistan's internal rail network can also provide China with rail access to Persia.


----------



## Chika_Pika

Muhammad Omar said:


> *New Coaches of Parlor Car running between Lahore-Rawalpindi-Lahore *


Very good interiors 

Though offtopic but I want to tell you that I never saw you trolling, mocking, or insulting religion of inferior Indians
Dude that's really commendable 
Some times I even think you are a bot  though good one


----------



## Chika_Pika

mshahid said:


> due to Power crises


Sorry dude, we had power crisis too but that doesn't stopped us from electrification of railways 
Infact I think it will help in reducing power crisis by decreasing the consumption of fossil fuel used by diesel locos


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Newly-refurbished air-conditioned coaches running between Karachi and Rawalpindi*







*Computerized Controlling System*






*Samsata- ‎Khanpur‬ Old Track has been replaced by New Track of 160 KMPH*

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*The design of new Narowal Railway Station*

The project would be completed under the supervision of NESPAK in a stipulated period of 16 months with total estimated cost of Rs 351 million. This project would cover an area of 62,000 square feet.

Rafique announced the speed of trains from persisting 35-40km/hour on old railway track between Narowal to Lahore to 60-65km/hour by ensuring early repairing of the tracks.
He said that the feasibility reports were also being prepared to ensure Narowal-Sialkot and Sialkot-Sambrial-Wazirabad rusting railway tracks for repairing. He added that 21 selected railways stations across Pakistan are being upgraded as the government was committed to pulling the Pakistan Railways out of the financial crisis.

















*New railway tracks planned under CPEC: report* 






The government has planned major installation and upgradation of railway tracks under the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor, state-run website Radio Pakistan has reported.

Under the plan, new railway tracks will be laid from Gwadar to Quetta and Jacobabad via Besima.

Five hundred and sixty kilometres of track will be laid from Bostan to Kotla Jam on Main Line-II via Zhob and Dera Islamil Khan, while 682km of track will be laid from Havelian to Khunjrab, the state-run broadcaster's website said. 

Upgradation of 1,872km of railway track from Karachi to Peshawar via Kotri, Multan, Lahore, and Rawalpindi (including Taxila-Havelian) – along with dualisation of track from Shahdara to Peshawar – will also be carried out.

Some 1,254 kilometres of railway track from Kotri to Attock City via Dadu, Larkana, Jacobabad, DG Khan, Bhakkar, Kundian will also be upgraded.

CPEC: background

The CPEC is a 3,000-kilometer network of roads, railways and pipelines to transport oil and gas from Gwadar Port to Kashgar city, northwestern China's Xinjiang Uygur autonomous region.

Proposed by Chinese Premier Li Keqiang during his visit to Pakistan in May 2013, the CPEC will act as a bridge for the new Maritime Silk Route that envisages linking three billion people in Asia, Africa and Europe. 

An official agreement on the corridor was signed between the two countries in May this year during President Xi Jinping's historic visit to Pakistan.

Read: Economic corridor in focus as Pakistan, China sign 51 MoUs.

A flagship project of the Belt and Road initiative as well, the CPEC intends to revive the ancient Silk Road with a focus on infrastructure, and constitutes the strategic framework of bilateral cooperation.

The project links China's strategy to develop its western region with Pakistan's focus on boosting its economy, including the infrastructure construction of Gwadar Port, together with some energy cooperation and investment programs. 

It also involves road and railway construction including an upgrade of the 1,300-km Karakoram Highway, the highest paved international road in the world which connects China and Pakistan across the Karakoram mountains.

The CPEC will reduce China's routes of oil and gas imports from Africa and the Middle East by thousands of kilometers, making Gwadar a potentially vital link in China's supply chain.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*ZCU3Os in China ready to deliver to PR*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammad Omar



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*PR's anti-encroachment drive*

Responding to an ANP Senator's query, the railways ministry informed the upper house the other day that the anti-encroachment campaign launched in February 2012 under the Supreme Court orders is moving apace. Some 3,500 acres of PR land illegally taken over by various government departments and private individuals has been retrieved while 4,301.65 acres remain occupied. Out of these 540 acres and 251 acres are under use of civilian departments and defence organisations, respectively, in different parts of the country. Rest of the 3,510 acres of land is still in private hands. According to Pakistan Railways authorities, an urban sector survey is under way to identify all such encroachments by June next year. *Contrary to a general impression though that the PR land is occupied mainly by the poor to build slum dwellings along the railway tracks, powerful commercial interests are involved in occupying a large chunk of it comprising choicest pieces of real estate.*
The poor people who built slums along the railway lines cannot simply be handed eviction orders. The government needs to formulate a proper policy - so far missing - either to offer these people alternative housing or to regularise the existing 'katchi abadis' wherever possible. The more challenging part would be to deal with those who have occupied PR lands for commercial purposes*. In some instances, the original land grabbers sold the land to real estate developers who in turn put on sale housing/commercial plots and residential apartments to be bought by unsuspecting prospective homeowners, like in the case of the 'Moon Garden' residential plaza in Karachi's Gulistan-e-Jauhar neighbourhood that the PR wanted to retrieve as part of its ongoing anti-encroachment drive, but found itself facing a public outcry and court stay orders.The entire track of defunct Karachi's Circular Railway is encroached upon by land mafia. In the case of Gulshan-e-Iqbal's various blocks starting from Nipa bridge down to Sir Shah Suleman Road in particular shanties erected close to or even over tracks are regularly rented out to economic migrants mainly those from southern Punjab. Not only has 'China-cutting' resulted in shanties or 'juggis', it has also given birth to rows and rows of plush bungalows. Equally if not more difficult would be to force out those who are using these lands for highly lucrative commercial projects, such as hotels, clubs, restaurants, even hospitals in urban centres and for agricultural activities in rural areas. They would want to pull all the strings to get their enterprises 'regularised'.*
Then there is the vital question, what the PR intends to do with so much land once it succeeds in getting rid of encroachers? As per a new plan, some of it is to be utilised to modernise existing railway stations and some saved for future expansion. The rest is to be auctioned out under a leasing scheme for business activities and the accruing revenue spent on improving the PR's services. This makes sense. However, if the past is any guide, there is a danger of this public property getting lent out on throwaway prices to favoured persons or entities. There is at least one major example of this in Lahore where 141 acres of PR land was handed to a politically influential private firm on a 49-year lease in violation of settled principles. The case, better known as a scam, remains under litigation. Hopefully, lessons have been learnt from that example. Transparency must be observed and settled principles strictly followed while auctioning leasing deals to private parties.


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Risalpur Locomotive Factory*










*Railways promoting indigenous manufacturing of coaches*

The Pakistan Railway has finalised a PC-I for procurement of 250 coaches out of which 186 will be manufactured in its Carriage Factory Islamabad (CFI).

The PC-1 has been forwarded to planning commission for approval. A tender to procure 800 high capacity hopper wagons would soon be floated, out of which 595 wagons will be manufactured at CFI, an official told APP.

He said that Pakistan Railways’ annual production capacity of CFI was 120 coaches and during last two years it had produced, rehabilitated and repaired 225 passenger coaches in the factory – 132 during 2013-14 and 93 during 2014-15.

Similarly, during previous two years, the number of productivity was 24 coaches in 2011-12 and 40 coaches in 2012-13, the official added.


*Executive Committee of the National Economic Council approves 5.86 billion rupees for Pakistan Railways.*


The Executive Committee of the National Economic Council has approved 15.86 billion rupees for Islamabad Safe City Project.
The committee, which met with Finance Minister Ishaq Dar in the chair in Islamabad today, also approved 5.86 billion rupees for Pakistan Railways.
Approval was also given for purchasing twenty railway bogies and five hundred and eighty-five hopper vans for carrying coal.



*80 % work on innovative e-ticketing system completed to facilitate railway passengers: Saad*

ISLAMABAD, Dec 30 (APP): Minister for Railways, Khawaja Saad Rafique on Wednesday said work was in progress to introduce an innovative e-ticketing system to facilitate millions of passengers travelling through this mode of communication. Around 80 percent work on this system has been completed and expected to be operationlized by June next year, he said this at a briefing session, organized here by Pakistan Institute of Legislative and Development and Transparency (PILDAT) in connection with launch of a report entitled Pakistan Railways: A Performance Analysis.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## razgriz19

The manager of Track and Structure department of Toronto Transit Commission Subway is a former Pakistan railway engineer. Everything to do with track maintenance and engineering falls under him and about 1000 or so people as well

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Report on Pakistan Railway 





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1645005612442244

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Sandman

No matter how much u hate him but Khawja Saad Rafique is bringing PR back on track

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Mr Khawjas has done good job with Railways
Not excellent (it would be excellent if we bought 100 Engines from GM) but satisfactory effort


Railway started the good / material shipment 

Railways started the passenger trains
New Engines have been integrated into system
Some gradual fixing of old engine is being done 

Orders have been placed for more engines 

Stations are getting a bit better service and customers are getting trains on time

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Mr Khawjas has done good job with Railways
> Not excellent (it would be excellent if we bought 100 Engines from GM) but satisfactory effort
> 
> 
> Railway started the good / material shipment
> 
> Railways started the passenger trains
> New Engines have been integrated into system
> Some gradual fixing of old engine is being done
> 
> Orders have been placed for more engines
> 
> Stations are getting a bit better service and customers are getting trains on time



55 on Order First Delivery in the end of 2016

here's the Link too 

Pakistan Railways orders GE locomotives - Railway Gazette
Pak Railways inks accord with General Electric USA to procure 55 locomotives

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*PILDAT report on the performance of Railways*







In 2015-16 Gov set the target of 35 Billion Rupees but it's already 37 billion rupees According to Khawaja Saad Rafique in Duniya news Program

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.............................................





..


----------



## MKC

Muhammad Omar said:


>


For me projects on ML-1 & ML-3 upgradation seems possible in near future as cost for these is much high & doesn't along big cities, Havelian-Khunjerab can't be completed before 2030 even if it started today because of terrain.


----------



## ghazi52

.....................................................




Lansdowne and Ayub Railway bridges, standing parallel at River Indus between Rohri and Sukkur.











.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Sandman

* Pakistan Railways orders 800 wagons from CRRC *

Jan 14th 2016,

PAKISTAN Railways (PR) has awarded CRRC Corporation subsidiary Jinan Railway Vehicles Equipment Company (JRVEC) a Rs 3.92bn ($US 37.5m) contract to supply 800 hopper wagons.

Under the contract, which was signed by representatives of PR and CRRC at a ceremony at the Ministry of Railways in Islamabad the first 205 wagons will be manufactured by JRVEC in China, while the remaining 595 units will be assembled at PR's Mughalpura Locomotive Works in Lahore.

Deliveries will start later this year and the 100km/h wagons will be used on coal traffic to power stations in Karachi and Qadirabad.

Railways minister Mr Khawaja Saad Rafique says a tender for a further 585 hopper wagons will be issued soon.
Pakistan Railways orders 800 wagons from CRRC | International Railway Journal

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Signing Ceremony of 800 Hopper Wagons Between PR & CRRC Chines Co. ISLAMABAD 14.01.2016*


----------



## ghazi52

...............................
Hopper Wagons










..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Inauguration of new Rail Car (Margalla Express) between Lahore Rawalpindi Lahore.*


----------



## Muhammad Omar




----------



## Muhammad Omar

*PR signs two MoUs for transportation of coal*

LAHORE - Pakistan Railways (PR) on Saturday signed Memorandum of Understanding (MoU) with Awan Trading Co (Pvt) Ltd and Chishtian Logistic for transportation of coal.

First MoU between Pakistan Railways and Awan Trading Co.
(Pvt) Ltd was signed by PR Chief Marketing Manager Abdul Hameed Razi and Awan Trading Co.
(Pvt) Ltd Marketing Director Brig (R) Muhammad Azam while the second MoU between PR and Chishtian Logistic was singed by Chishtian Logistic Proprietor Abdul Latif and PR Chief Marketing Manager Abdul Hameed Razi.

Federal Minister for Pakistan Railways Khawaja Saad Rafique was also present on the occasion.
Speaking on the occasion, the minister welcomed the Awan Trading Company and Chishtian Logistics and congratulated them for the agreement.

"Already a successful partnership had been made in freight sector and these agreements were not only between two parties as it would create job opportunities as well", he added.

Saad Rafique said money which PR earned from freight would be utilized to facilitate passengers.

Under this MoU Awan Trading Co.
(Pvt) Ltd would transport 20,000 tonnes of coal monthly through railways to Karachi Port area, Qasim railway station, from Port Muhammad Bin Qasim to Chichuki Malian, Faisalabad Dry Port and Shahdara Bagh railway station.

Awan Trading Company would deposit Rs 250 million under FDA head and the duration of the MoU could be further extended upto six months with mutual consent.

Whereas, according to the MoU Chishtian Logistic would transport 7500 tonnes of coal monthly through railways to Karachi Port area stations, Bin Qasim Railway station, from Port Muhammad Bin Qasim to Chichuki Malian, Khewra, Pind Dadan Khan and to Faisalabad railway stations.

Chishtian Logistic would deposit Rs 150 million under FDA head while the time period of MoU could be extended with mutual consent.

PR Chief Executive Officer Javed Anwar Bobak and other officials were also present.

*Railway Carriage Factory produces 120 coaches*

*



*

ISLAMABAD - Railway Carriage Factory, Islamabad (RCFI) has the capacity to produce 120 coaches annually.

During last two years, 225 passenger coaches were produced by the factory, said an official of Pakistan Railways.

During 2013-14, the factory had rehabilitated and repaired 132 coaches while during 2014-15 it had rehabilitated around 93 coaches.

To a question he said that government has taken various steps to improve the efficiency of Railway Carriage Factory, Islamabad.

He said that un-interrupted arrangement of funds is being made for timely completion of the ongoing projects.

Pakistan Railways has brought a paradigm shift in the policy of the procurement of rolling stock.

In future bulk of rolling stock will be manufactured locally in Pakistan Railway's own manufacturing works including Carriage Factory, Islamabad.

Accordingly a PC-I, for procurement of 250 coaches is under approval in Planning Commission, out of which 186 coaches will be manufactured in Carriage Factory, Islamabad.

Similarly Pakistan Railways had signed an agreement to purchase 800 harpar wagons from Chinese company China Railway Rolling Stock Corporation (CRRC).

The total cost of the harpar wagons is Rs 3.
92 billion and the CRRC would deliver the wagons within six to 10 months.

The wagons would be utilized for the supply of coal.
The wagons would be made empty with in 30 seconds.

To improve efficiency and productivity biometrics attendance system has been introduced in the factory and the shortage of supervisors is being recouped through fresh recruitment and transfer and postings.


----------



## ghazi52

......................................................





...........

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

...........................
*
PR to start Parcel Express Train on February 10*






ISLAMABAD (APP): Pakistan Railways will inaugurate new Parcel Express Train from Lahore-Karachi-Lahore via Faisalabad on February 10.
The running time of Parcel Train from Lahore to Karachi will be around 22 hours, a senior official in the Ministry of Railways told APP.
"It was another important milestone of Pakistan Railways towards easy and speedy delivery of the cargo that will run initially twice a week from both sides," he said.
Elaborating salient features, he said the departure time of train from Lahore to Karachi on operating days will 23:50 hours.
He said that the train will comprise 13 luggage vans and capacity of one luggage van was 10 tonnes.
"Numbers of luggage van may be enhanced as per the demand and availability of the cargo," he added.
He said that Railways through advertisement has requested the interested parties to approach the Divisional Superintendent Offices at Lahore and Karachi for further details..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kalibr

One thing is very clear that what china is doing under CPEC is very well planned. They are doing every thing which will only help china to move its good from gwadar to middle east but it will be interesting to see how pakistan use it for its economical benefit


----------



## ghazi52

kalibr said:


> One thing is very clear that what china is doing under CPEC is very well planned. They are doing every thing which will only help china to move its good from gwadar to middle east but it will be interesting to see how pakistan use it for its economical benefit



It is win win situation..............................


----------



## kalibr

ghazi52 said:


> It is win win situation..............................



It depend since china is financially doing everything in this project and own everything I don't see they will give you any transit fee, its like what you do in your country did in other country as they own you...sad... it will be interesting to see what will happen in future..

just suppose India make a road link from thailand to gujarat and then our port to iranian port, gwadar will be live only for china...


----------



## ghazi52

Lets wait.......................


----------



## Nilgiri

Muhammad Omar said:


> *PILDAT report on the performance of Railways*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In 2015-16 Gov set the target of 35 Billion Rupees but it's already 37 billion rupees According to Khawaja Saad Rafique in Duniya news Program



What has Pak railways net income and operating ratio been lately?

If 37 billion PKR revenue so far is correct, what is the projection for entire fiscal year?


----------



## DANGER-ZONE

kalibr said:


> just suppose India make a road link from thailand to gujarat and then our port to iranian port, gwadar will be live only for china...



Morning ... Time to wake up !


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Nilgiri said:


> What has Pak railways net income and operating ratio been lately?
> 
> If 37 billion PKR revenue so far is correct, what is the projection for entire fiscal year?



Railway set a target of 35 Billion this year but as per now it's already 39 Billion as per Railway minister Khwaja Saad.... as more and more passenger trains are entering the system + Freight Trains.... in 2013 the income of Pakistan railway was 14 Billion

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

Muhammad Omar said:


> Railway set a target of 35 Billion this year but as per now it's already 39 Billion as per Railway minister Khwaja Saad.... as more and more passenger trains are entering the system + Freight Trains.... in 2013 the income of Pakistan railway was 14 Billion



So for full year will it be around 80 billion as the revenue since FY is about halfway through?

That is quite a huge leap from the prediction...makes the prediction look bad.


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Nilgiri said:


> So for full year will it be around 80 billion as the revenue since FY is about halfway through?
> 
> That is quite a huge leap from the prediction...makes the prediction look bad.



Well waiting for June 2016 to see the actual figure about revenue...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*CDWP approves Rs 16.3 billion for 58 locomotives*









The Central Development Working Party (CDWP) on Monday approved procurement of 58 diesel and electric locomotives worth Rs16.3 billion by Pakistan Railways and recommended the project to ECNEC for final approval, while it deferred decision on the Right Bank Outfall Drain after Sindh and Balochistan expressed reservations on the project.

The meeting of the CDWP was chaired by Minister for Planning and Development Ahsan Iqbal. The meeting approved eleven development projects worth Rs 10 billion including four higher education projects, water resources, transport and communication. The foreign exchange component of the approved projects totalled Rs1.69 billion.

Ahsan Iqbal directed that projects should be completed within the given time with approved cost and resources. He directed the Ministry of Water and Power to address concerns of Sindh and Balochistan on the RODB. He also directed integrating the three phases of RODB to sort out the pollution in the Mancher Lake.

The meeting was told that out of 465 locomotives of Pakistan Railways 300 were out of order. They have completed their life and the new locomotives are immediately required. A project for up-gradation of terminal facilities at the Dry Port at a cost of Rs 1.022 billion was also approved during the meeting.

The committee approved Rs 547.215 million for University of Peshawar to improve academics. It also approved development of University of Balochistan, Quetta project at a cost of Rs 1.096 billion with foreign exchange component (FEC) of Rs 571.073 million. The establishment of engineering department in Mardan campus of UET Peshawar at the cost of Rs 1.383 billion was approved with an FEC of Rs 763.485 million. It also approved strengthening of academics of Mehran University of Engineering and Technology Jamshoro with a cost of Rs 927.148 million with Rs 358.624 million in FEC.

In water resources sector CDWP approved feasibility study of Akhori Dam project at the cost of Rs 286.857 million. Construction of Sanam Dam project in District Lower Dir was also approved. The meeting approved construction of fish landing jetty and allied harbour works at Surbandar Eastbay Gwadar at the cost Rs 1.650 billion, while another fish landing jetty and related facilities were approved for Pishukan Eastbay Gwadar at the cost of Rs 1.869 billion.

The committee approved the construction of a complex for National Highways and Motorway Police at Rahim Yar Khan at the cost of Rs 113.093 million. It also approved construction of residential and non-residential buildings for Force HQ GB Scouts and 112 Wing at Skardu at the cost of Rs 237.217 million.

The CDWP approved the concept clearance proposal for establishment of Cardiac Care Centre at AIMS, Islamabad at the cost of Rs 393.238 million. It also approved concept clearance for the establishment of Central Asian Regional Economic Corporation (CAREC) University in Islamabad.



*Railways to earn Rs 12b from freight trains*





The Pakistan Railways will generate more than Rs 12 billion revenue through freight trains during the current financial year.

The organisation was hoping to cross the set revenue generation targets in freight sector this year, an official in the ministry of railways told APP.

“Fast Cargo” train would also run between Karachi to Rawalpindi to help generating more revenue, he added. “The Pakistan Railways had allocated around 85 to 90 locomotives for freight trains,” the official added.

He said 55 locomotives were scheduled to arrive soon from United States and would be attached with freight trains.

The Pakistan Railways during the financial year 2013-14 loaded 76,307 wagons against loading of 46,617 wagons in the corresponding period of year 2012-13, thus 29,619 more wagons were loaded in the year 2013-14, he said.

He said the earning from freight loading during 2013-14 was Rs 3.529 billion whereas during the corresponding period (2012-13) it was Rs 1.957 billion. The net increase in earning was Rs 1.572 billion with growth of 80.33 per cent in one year, he added.

The official said however freight loading during 2014-2015 was 176,155 wagons against loading of 76,307 wagons during 2013-2014. The earning from freight loading during 2014-2015 was Rs 8.346 billion against earning of Rs 3.529 billion during the corresponding period. The net increase in freight earning remained Rs 4.817 billion with growth of 136 per cent during year 2014-15.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Highlights of inaugural ceremony of "Refurbished Rake of Pak Business Express" at Lahore Railway Station


----------



## Muhammad Omar



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

...........................................






.......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

What are the last few posts all about?


----------



## The Sandman

Nilgiri said:


> What are the last few posts all about?


Railway minister just doing inspection of trains, stations etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Inauguration of Green Parcel Express*


----------



## ghazi52

...................






...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Introvert

*PAKISTAN RAILWAYS TO PURCHASE 800 BOGIES FROM CHINA*

*



*

ISLAMABAD: Pakistan Railways will purchase 800 bogies of goods train from China by end of this year.

According to a private news channel, these bogies will be used for carriage of coal from Karachi to Sahiwal for coal power project.

According to the report, Pakistan will be able to save 6 billion rupee annually after inclusion of these bogies in Pakistani Railways system.

The reports said that 205 bogies will be manufactured in China, while rest of bogies will be manufactured in Railway workshop, Lahore.

Pakistan Railways to purchase 800 bogies from China


----------



## ghazi52

*Deal signed with China for 800 hopper wagons*

ISLAMABAD: The railways ministry signed a contract on Thursday with China’s Jinan Railway Vehicles Equipment Company for the supply of 800 hopper wagons, a railroad freight car, which will be used to transport coal from Port Bin Qasim to power plants, including the Qadirabad power plant near Sahiwal.

The vehicles equipment company is a subsidiary of the China CNR Corporation. It is now one of China’s major manufacturers of railway freight wagons. Pakistan Railways Director Procurement Ziauddin Qureshi and the chief executive of China CNR signed the agreement on behalf of their respective sides.

Under the terms of agreement, Jinan will supply 200 complete built units (CBU) wagons and 580 complete knock-down (CKD) wagons to be manufactured at the Mughalpura railway workshop. It was decided that five freight trains will operate daily from Port Bin Qasim to Qadirabad to transport 12,000 tons of coal for power projects.

According to the ministry, the total cost of 800 wagons was estimated to be Rs3.92 billion. They said that the wagons will supplied within six to 10 months.

These freight cars have an automatic discharge mechanism with a discharging time of 30 seconds. Loading can be done from the top while unloading can be carried from the sides through a pneumatic door operating mechanism as well as manually.

Minister for Railways Saad Rafiq, who was present at the event, said that Pakistan Railways will earn Rs6bn per annum by transporting coal from Port Qasim to coal-based power plants. He added that Pakistan Railways saved Rs1bn through re-tendering of the project. Among the bids, the Jinan company was the lowest at a total cost of Rs3.92bn.

Mr Rafiq said that the ministry was finalising another contract for the purchase of 585 hopper wagons and tenders for this purpose will be issued soon.

Pakistan Railways has already signed a contract with the General Electric (GE) of the United States for the supply of 55 diesel electric locomotives at a cost of Rs22.44bn. These locomotives will also be used for the transportation of coal.

_Published in Dawn, January 15th, 2016









_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*CPEC’S RAIL TRACK UPGRADATION TO BEGIN WITHIN 6 MONTHS: SAAD*






Multan—Federal Minister for Railways Khawaja Saad Rafiq said on Friday that work on rail track upgradation in the country under the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) would begin within next six months from Multan. Addressing a gathering of industrialists, the Railways Minister termed the CPEC as a game changing project to usher in a new era of prosperity in the country.
He said Multan and surroundings were plain areas and lie in the middle and hence beginning rail track up gradation from here would be easy. Saad Rafiq said rail track would be upgraded from Karachi to Multan, Lahore, Rawalpindi, Peshawar and up to Torkham. He said with the availability of upgraded modern track, trains would be operating at a high speed of 160 kilometres per hour.
Saad Rafiq announced that e-ticketing system would be operational in Railways soon that would enable people book seats from their home and make payments through fast money transfer facilities already available in the country. He said 80 per cent work on e-ticketing system had been completed and once operational it would resolve the problem of tickets sale through black marketing once and for all.
He said since the day he took over as Railways minister three year back, he encountered new problem every day. But, he added, he kept on moving forward while solving problems. The minister said Railways earnings would be around Rs 35 billion coming June 2016 which was just over Rs 18 billion when he took over the charge as minister.
He said freight trains’ earning was only Rs 1.8 billion which the Railways was projected to elevate to Rs 12 billion in June 2016. He said that provinces had the Railways land but recently KPK had transfered land to Railways and efforts would be made to get Railways land in other provinces too.
He said land record of Railways was undergoing computerization process. According to record available, Railways land measure around 167,000 acres. However, another 15000 acre land has been detected during the process of computerization of land record of Railways. Saad said double track had been laid between Lahore and Karachi, however, work on double track from La-hore to Peshawar was yet to be completed.
He said 11 railway stations were being upgraded and renovated on modern lines under the annual development plan while another 31 railway stations’ renovation including the one in Multan would be taken up in the second phase. He said air conditioned coaches would be attached to Multan-Rawalpindi Meher Express. He said that he was determined to upgrade rest of the trains but added that it would take at least three years to complete this task.
He said there was need for introduction of a fast train to run from Multan to Islamabad and a high level meet-ing would be held within next few days to discuss the matter. He said Railways was interested in running a cargo train from Karachi to Multan for transportation of business goods but business community of this area did not took interest in the initiative despite the fact that Railways was offering freight fare much below what truck containers charge and would ensure transpirtation in shortest possible time.
He said that Musa Pak train was running in losses and that is why a new train, Multan Express, was inaugu-rated today that would run from Multan to Lahore to compensate for losses incurred by Musa Pak train. He, however, added that this train was being introduced for 90 days with upgraded facilities like Wifi and oth-ers. Its financial performance would be reviewed after three months.—APP

*Share this:*








*Okara Station's Upgradation....*


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Inauguration of Multan Express and Up gradation of Moosa Pak Express.....*


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Inaugural ceremony "Reconstruction of Sahiwal Railway Station"*


----------



## Devil Soul

*Mega railway project: Pakistan to get easy access to China market *
By Our Correspondent
Published: June 23, 2016
PCJCCI president assured them of complete support and assistance in implementation of the project. PHOTO: FILE

LAHORE: The Pakistan-China mega railway project will transform the country into a regional hub of economic development as it will provide easy access to the Chinese market and attract a large number of foreign investors, said Pak-China Joint Chamber of Commerce and Industry (PCJCCI) President Shah Faisal Afridi.

Meeting a delegation of China Railway 17th Bureau Group Company Limited, which is involved in the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor’s (CPEC) railway projects, the PCJCCI president assured them of complete support and assistance in implementation of the project.

*$8.2b railtrack upgrade project wins go-ahead*

“The Government has decided to carry out the CPEC connectivity project on a priority basis. After the establishment of communication links, a large number of foreign investors will be attracted and Pakistan will get easy access to the Chinese market,” he said.
*
*
Published in The Express Tribune, June 23rd, 2016.


----------



## ghazi52

Economy Class of Pakistan Railways!





















_

under the modernisation plan,this will be the standard economy class configuration on all trains..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zaneesh852

Trial trains runs at 150KM have been successful (30KM more than previous sanctioned top speed of 120KM). Work is in progress on many sections for two way tracks between Karachi and Peshawar while a new track is being laid between Khanpur and Lodhran. After the completion of this, a new track will be laid between Khanpur and Liaquatpur. The authorities have also suggested to reduce the travel time between Lahore and Karachi to 10 hours (Now 16-18 hours) in next railways program.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## niaz

Railways are the most economic, least pollutant and the most convenient way to transport goods & passengers between the cities & the localities within the city all over the world. In UK & in Europe most people travel by trains to their work place and in Holland I have seen children going to school by trains. Excluding air travel it is also the quickest. I don’t think Mumbai would be Mumbai if it were not for its extensive train network.

I have grown up travelling by trains am still nostalgic about it. Our family usually travelled second class but the trains were mostly on time and stations clean & well managed. Rail cars between Lahore & Okara and Lahore & Sialkot were particularly convenient and as kids we enjoyed these journeys immensely.

We don’t really need 150 Km per hour trains. 120 Km per hour is fine as long as trains are reliable, inexpensive and run on time. If Khawaja Saad Rafiq manages to make all of this possible; he would have rendered great service to the nation. I look forward to reliving my youth and travel to Sargodha from Lahore by train, next time I go to Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

*Railways to complete Sibi-Khost section in 18 months*

*



*


*ISLAMABAD: Pakistan Railways has started the construction work to restore Sibi-Khost section at a cost of an approximately Rs 2 billion and scheduled to be completed within a period of 18 months.

The project is being executed in collaboration with the National Logistic Cell (NLC), official sources in the Ministry of Railways told APP. In this regard, Pakistan Railways had already made a payment of Rs 130 million through a cheque to NLC as a first installment of the contract, they added.

Sibi-Harnai-Khost section of the Pakistan Railways along with eight bridges was destroyed by extremists resulting non-availablity of the suitable transpotation way to people of the area. The sources said that transportation at Sibi-Khost section had been suspended for the last ten years.

With the restoration of the section, they said that people of the areas will not only be facilitated by passengers and freight trains operation but also improve the economic condition of the areas. They said that the section was consisted of eight railway stations in the area and length of the section was around 133 kilometers.
*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan Railways on Saturday signed an agreement with an American company for acquisition of 55 diesel locomotive engines worth Rs 27.5 billion rupees.

Federal minister Khawaja Saad Rafique said that 70% of the engines will be used to transport coals to power plants in Sahiwal and Jamshoro in the province of Sindh, reported Dunya News.

The agreement was signed with General Electric (GE) at the Railway headquarters here. The world renowned American company will start supplying engines in 16 months, the minister said.

Addressing a press conference, the Railways Minister who oversaw signing of the agreement said that it was a historic day for Pakistan Railways as it was procuring locomotives of 4,000 to 4,500 horse power capacities from a company whose export profile was good.

These locomotives he said remained operational more than their age and would return the investments in three years, and added that older ones are being modified to run on electricity.

Saad Rafique said that out of the 55 completely built up (CBUs) locomotives, 40 would be used for Sahiwal Coal Power project, and for Bahawalpur project while the remaining would also be used for freight purposes, reported Samaa TV.

Khawaja Saad Rafique also pointed out that Pakistan Railways required at least 1,000 locomotives and $12 billion to transform it into a best train service.

Pakistan Railways was also focusing on manufacturing locomotives in Pakistan and for the purpose it would reach an agreement with a company offering best transfer of technology (TOT) model at Rasalpur factory, the minister added.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Inception-06

Good keep on, I want a that we reach level where awam (folk) and train ek banagi ! Inshallah !


----------



## MKC

ghazi52 said:


> Economy Class of Pakistan Railways!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> under the modernisation plan,this will be the standard economy class configuration on all trains..


How many fans are in a row?


----------



## Muhammad Omar

MKC said:


> How many fans are in a row?



10-12


----------



## HOTSUN

GOOD WORK. KEEP IT UP IN ALL ASPECTS.


----------



## MKC

Muhammad Omar said:


> 10-12


That is not number in a row, this number depends on length of couch.
I think I should ask what number of fans in a column?
Two or three or four?


----------



## TheNoob

MKC said:


> That is not number in a row, this number depends on length of couch.
> I think I should ask what number of fans in a column?
> Two or three or four?



2 Fans.
one in the compartment side and the other on the hall.


----------



## MKC

TheNoob said:


> 2 Fans.
> one in the compartment side and the other on the hall.


Are they enough for broad gauge trains?
I mean if you are building at least 5 crore Rupees couch then why can't you make number of fans adequate also provide charging facility in couch which also don't have much operating & maintenance costs.


----------



## TheNoob

MKC said:


> Are they enough for broad gauge trains?
> I mean if you are building at least 5 crore Rupees couch then why can't you make number of fans adequate also provide charging facility in couch which also don't have much operating & maintenance costs.



Theyre enough. 
Plus the charging plugs and buttons are at the bottom of that table in the comparment.


----------



## Army research

ghazi52 said:


> Economy Class of Pakistan Railways!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> under the modernisation plan,this will be the standard economy class configuration on all trains..


That's the same as UK standard nice


----------



## ghazi52

RAILWAYS TO START GETTING 55 NEW LOCOMOTIVES BY DEC 2016: DCO RAILWAYS

Pakistan Railways will add 281 new locomotives in phases in its fleet and the first batch of 55 new engines to arrive by December 2016.

An amount of Rs. 14 billion has been earmarked for the purchase of engines in the budget for 2016-17, said Divisional Commercial Officer Pakistan Railway Karachi Nasir Nazir here on Monday. Talking to APP, he said that 55 new engines will be used in freight trains.

Giving details, he said another 26 engines will be purchased in 2017-18 while 35 (4000 horse power) locomotives, 25 (3000 horse power) locomotives and 10 (2000 horse power) locomotives will be obtained in 2018-19 and the remaining engines will be added to the fleet till 2023-24.

Pakistan Railway finally got its First Balance and cleaner Machine.


----------



## MKC

ghazi52 said:


> RAILWAYS TO START GETTING 55 NEW LOCOMOTIVES BY DEC 2016: DCO RAILWAYS
> 
> Pakistan Railways will add 281 new locomotives in phases in its fleet and the first batch of 55 new engines to arrive by December 2016.
> 
> An amount of Rs. 14 billion has been earmarked for the purchase of engines in the budget for 2016-17, said Divisional Commercial Officer Pakistan Railway Karachi Nasir Nazir here on Monday. Talking to APP, he said that 55 new engines will be used in freight trains.
> 
> Giving details, he said another 26 engines will be purchased in 2017-18 while 35 (4000 horse power) locomotives, 25 (3000 horse power) locomotives and 10 (2000 horse power) locomotives will be obtained in 2018-19 and the remaining engines will be added to the fleet till 2023-24.
> 
> Pakistan Railway finally got its First Balance and cleaner Machine.


What do I understand from this article is, "Pakrail will add 281 locos by 2023-24."
That's really a huge number.


----------



## Max Pain

MKC said:


> What do I understand from this article is, "Pakrail will add 281 locos by 2023-24."
> That's really a huge number.


its not huge, in the previous era the Railway was almost decimated due to corruption, a lot of trains stopped working and had to be taken out and the railway department showed negative growth.
now they are recovering and making new strides.so for a country the size of Pakistan that not a huge number.


----------



## ghazi52

*280 railway hopper wagons arrive at Bin Qasim

*





LAHORE: The first batch of 30 completely-built up (CBUs), along with 250 completely knock-down (CKD) units, of hopper railway wagons has reached Karachi port. 

The trial-run of 30 CBU hopper wagons would be initiated within a couple of days, a meeting presided over by railways minister Khwaja Saad Rafique was informed on Wednesday. 

Under an agreement, the railways ministry signed with China’s Jinan Railway Vehicles Equipment Company in January this year, all the 800 hopper wagons, designed to transport coal, would reach Pakistan within the next 12 months. 

The Chinese company would supply 200 CBU and 580 CKD hopper wagons to railways. 

The CBU wagons would be added to the Pakistan Railways (PR) fleet to transport coal from Port Bin Qasim to power plants, including the adjacent ones at Qadirabad near Sahiwal. 

All the 580 CKD wagons would be assembled at the PR’s Mughalpura workshop at Lahore. 

The induction of hopper wagons would enable the PR to transport six million tons of coal daily from Port Bin Qasim to the two power projects. 

The meeting was informed that bids had been invited for the supply of 55 locomotives of American origin. Having capacity ranging between 4,000 and 4,500 horsepower, these locomotives would increase the train load capacity to 3,400 tons from the present 2,400 tons. 

The minister said that by transporting coal from Port Qasim to power plants, the PR would earn additional Rs6 billion annually.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MKC

Max Pain said:


> its not huge, in the previous era the Railway was almost decimated due to corruption, a lot of trains stopped working and had to be taken out and the railway department showed negative growth.
> now they are recovering and making new strides.so for a country the size of Pakistan that not a huge number.


That's what I meant.
Taking IR as an example as Pakrail is 1/15th of IR, so PR must have at least 1000 locomotives on today, so by taking groth in account PR should have much more number of locomotives & their are no plans for it.


----------



## Max Pain

MKC said:


> That's what I meant.
> Taking IR as an example as Pakrail is 1/15th of IR, so PR must have at least 1000 locomotives on today, so by taking groth in account PR should have much more number of locomotives & their are no plans for it.


true, as of now they made it a profit organization, Id expect the progress to increase in coming years


----------



## Ankit Kumar 002

Pakistan Railways to procure 55 locomotives from US, Senate told
Business17 HOURS AGO BY APP





Minister for Railways Khawaja Saad Rafique on Thursday said Pakistan Railways will procure 55

locomotives from the United States after finalisation of a competitive bidding process.

Speaking in the Senate during Question Hour, the minister said an agreement worth $213.689 million had been signed with a US company to procure these locomotives, adding that these will be delivered by next year.

The minister said a project for rehabilitation of 27 locomotives was under execution at Risalpur factory, adding 15 locomotives had been turned out for train operations while another 12 were under rehabilitation.

He said 60 Chinese locomotives supplied by Dongfang Electric Corp against contract agreement were held up for want of spare parts; therefore, Pakistan Railways had initiated a feasibility study for restoration of these Chinese locomotives which was under process.

He said the Pakistan Railways had initiated special repair of 100 locomotives, adding that this project is currently in procurement phase.

Replying to another question, the minister said Pakistan Railways purchased 63 locomotives from foreign countries since 2008 and at present, 172 locomotives are un-serviceable and defective out of the 440 available with Pakistan Railways.

The minister also said that no bridges were declared dangerous for Railway operations in the country during the last ten years.

He said the design-life of the bridges of Pakistan Railways can vary.

He said though 86 per cent of Railways bridges were more than 100 years old, but regular process of rehabilitation and strengthening of these bridges continues according to prescribed scheduled and at present, all the Pakistan Railways bridges come up to safety standards.

http://www.pakistantoday.com.pk/201...o-procure-55-locomotives-from-us-senate-told/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sulman Badshah

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1009343162516515










__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1010708532379978









__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=880771418707024


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Repaired GMU 30 leaving Khanewal Station for Freight Services

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MKC

*Audit report unearths corruption worth Rs 10 billion in Pakistan railways*
*According to the report, 4147.8 acres of railway land worth Rs 4,147.8 million is no more in possession of the railways.*

By: PTI | Lahore | Published:August 14, 2016 7:38 pm



The audit says “unauthorised” reduction of approved scope of work and irregular transfer of material to other projects of railways caused a loss of Rs 1,300 million. (Source: Wikimedia Commons)
An internal audit of Pakistan Railways (PR), beleaguered by cumulative losses of over Rs 28 billion and a number of corruption scandals, has pinpointed misappropriation of funds worth Rs 10 billion in its latest report. According to the report, 4147.8 acres of railway land in Dera Ghazi Khan sub-division Multan (Punjab province) worth Rs 4,147.8 million is no more in possession of the railways. “It has been illegally occupied and some part of it sold in connivance with the railways officials,” the report alleged, with fingers being pointed towards Railways Minister Khawaja Saad Rafique.

The audit report also points to another illegality in PR – irregular expenditure on account of 75 DE Locos project worth Rs 3,497.2 million. The audit says “unauthorised” reduction of approved scope of work and irregular transfer of material to other projects of railways caused a loss of Rs 1,300 million.

“Loss of revenue worth Rs 37.9 million due to un-authorisation of railway land besides unjustified payment of Rs 10 million on account of TA/DA has been made,” the report said. In another scandal, the management of four trains – Khushhal Khan Khattak (KKK) Express, Bolan Mail, Hazara Express and Fareed Express – have allegedly been given to the favourites of the minister in violation of the rules.

According to the report, the railways has put the ‘Public Procurement Rules 2004’ on the back burner by amending articles of bid document while entering into an agreement for outsourcing the commercial management of these trains to the “favourite parties”. Saad Rafique, who is on a 20-day holiday trip to Europe, could not be reached for his comments.

PR Chairperson Parveen Agha denied Rafique’s involvement in the corruption scandals. “The PR is trying to improve the state of affairs and will fix the responsibility on the officials involved in corruption,” she said. Pakistan Railways is in deep financial mess and its losses have surpassed Rs 28 billion.

Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif has promised, during his election speeches, to turn around both Pakistan International Airlines (PIA) and the PR. However, no visible improvement has been witnessed in both organisations so far. PIA is facing an accumulative loss of over Rs 300 billion while PR is still lagging behind to meet its deficit.


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## Furqan Sarwar

PTI and their reports. Corruption happens every where in the world... 

I am happy that atleast they are making improvements unlike the previous Govt. which done nothing neither in Sindh nor in Pakistan. It took 2 years to make a single bridge on road to my office in Karachi and in that similar period many infrastructural projects were completed in Punjab. 

So, if anyone is facilitating people by taking kick back then I don't have any issue with that.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Furqan Sarwar

*PAKISTAN RAILWAYS OUTSOURCES FAREED EXPRESS*
Sunday, 21 August 2016.





KARACHI: Pakistan Railways has outsourced *Fareed Express* to the private sector. This was stated by the *Divisional Superintendent of Pakistan Railways, Karachi Division, Nisar Ahmed Memon*. He inaugurated the renovated Freed Express at the Karachi Railway Station on Sunday evening.

*Divisional Commercial Officer (DCO) Nasir Naseer *and businessmen *Mirza Ikhtiar Baig *and* Mirza Ishtiaq Baig* were also present on the occasion.

*The train, with a capacity of 1,000 passengers with 12 AC standard and 14 economy coaches will run between Karachi and Lahore at 07:00 PM daily covering the destination in 24 hour's time.*

*It will have WiFi, LED and Mineral Water facilities. The fare of AC Standard is Rs. 2,800 and Economy Rs. 1,330.*

Memon further stated that so far six trains have been outsourced to private sector which include Shalimar, Khushal Khan Khattak, Bolan Mail and Fareed Express.

He was of the view that for the outsourced trains only the ticketing system has been handed over to the private sector.


----------



## Furqan Sarwar

*RAILWAYS TO INTRODUCE MODERN PARKING SITES*


_Pakistan Railways will develop modern parking sites outside railway stations and vacant railway land near markets to increase revenue for the department._

*“These parking places will not only facilitate the passengers but also provide parking facilities to the citizens of the concerned cities.”*

Initially, they said the parking sites would be made for two to three years that would be helpful in increasing income for Pakistan Railways.

In this regard Minister for Railways Khawaja Saad Rafique had directed the concerned authorities to set up projects of international standard, they added.

The sources said that it was also directed that to upgrade the existing parking system of Pakistan Railways in different railway stations across the country.

They said that a uniform policy would also be evolved for the improvement of commercial and land department so that income of the Pakistan Railways could be increased.

They said that earlier a latest modern parking system is successfully working at Lahore Railway Station under the public private partnership policy.


----------



## ghazi52

Hopper Coaches for Coal Transportation to Sahiwal Coal Power Project. Pakistan Railway will get 800 of Such Hopper Wagons out of which 585 will be made in Mughalpura Lahore













_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Furqan Sarwar

*Pakistan Railways bears another Loss-making Year*
_Budget Report 2015-16_


Pakistan Railway's (PR) losses surpassed a staggering Rs:28.3 billion, increasing around 12.64% in 2015-16. The corporation managed total earnings of Rs:35.97 billion during 2015-16, an increase from the Rs:31.92 billion recorded in the corresponding period of the previous year. However, its expenses increased to Rs:64.23 billion in 2015-16 against Rs:57.03 billion in 2014-15.

Interestingly, operating expenses showed a dip of 3%. They reduced to Rs:18.28 billion in 2015-16 from Rs:18.77 billion in 2014-15.The letter said that railways expenses under ‘Other Revenue Expenditures’ head, has increased to Rs:21.54 billion in 2015-16 from Rs:16.83 billion in 2014-15, a rise of 28%.

Similarly its general administration expenses have also increased 18% to Rs:8.63 billion in 2015-16 from Rs:7.28 billion in the corresponding period of the previous year.

* -Earnings -*

On the revenue side, total passenger earnings for 2015-16 stood at Rs:20.39 billion, up 17% than corresponding years earnings of Rs:17.45 billion.

Railways earned Rs:10.59 billion through transportation of goods via its freight operations in fiscal year 2015-16. These earnings are almost 28% higher than the corresponding year earnings of Rs:8.25 billion.

However its sundry section, which includes railways commercial, marketing, land and property department, has seen a negative growth of almost 40%. The earnings have reduced to Rs:2.59 billion in 2015-16 from Rs:4.3 billion in 2014-15.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## AsianLion

Pakistan Railways ticket you can book online

*Pakistan Railways to introduce E-ticketing system from Sep 01*

*ISLAMABAD: *Pakistan Railway has decided for introducing E-ticketing System from 1st September.

This system will enable passengers to book their tickets from their homes and ticket code will be sent to the passengers through SMS.

According to Pakistan Railway sources, the e-ticketing service would be introduced for two trains including railcar running between Lahore and Rawalpindi and Green-Line train from Islamabad to Karachi at the initial stage.

The system would be expanded to all other trains if the service meets success at initial stage. The E-Ticketing service would also help in eliminating the practice of selling tickets in black.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*E-ticketing system 
*







































_

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Furqan Sarwar

ghazi52 said:


> *E-ticketing system
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _


Whats the URL to the website? Appreciate if you could provide full link.


----------



## Rocky rock

Furqan Sarwar said:


> Whats the URL to the website? Appreciate if you could provide full link.



http://www.railways.gov.pk/

well the Site isn't fully functional yet but you can browse it for further information.


----------



## Furqan Sarwar

*PAKISTAN RAILWAYS TO RUN EIGHT `SPECIAL TRAINS’ ON EID-UL-AZHA*

ISLAMABAD: Pakistan Railways will run eight `Special Trains' on the occasion of Eid-ul-Azha across the country in a bid to extend maximum facilities to passengers so that they may celebrate Islamic festival with their near and dear ones.


*First special train will leave from Karachi to Peshawar Via Multan-Lala Musa on September 10.*
*Second special train will leave from Quetta to Rawalpindi on September 10*. 
*Third train will go form Karachi to Lahore on September 11.*
*The fourth special train will leave from Rawalpindi Railway Station to Lahore on September 12.*
*Fifth train will leave from Lahore Railway Station to Rawalpindi on the September 12.*

Director Operations said that *last three Special Trains will leave from the different Railway Station towards their destination after Eid-ul-Azha.*

Ashraf Lanjaar said that Pakistan Railways has started *advance booking for the special trains, adding that additional coaches have been also arranged with the trains to accommodate maximum passengers*.

"A comprehensive advertisement campaign of Pakistan Railways is being launched to aware passengers about the special trains," he added.

To a question, he said that special trains have generated more revenues for the department but the decision is basically taken to facilitate the passengers at large.

Pakistan Railways, he said, had taken several steps to facilitate the passengers as railways was a cheaper mode of transportation for general public.


----------



## TheNoob

Oh no news on the accident yesterday?

Awam Express collided with a Freight train near Multan yesterday.

5-10 passed away while 170+ Injured.
1 ZCU derailed and heavily damaged while 10 freight cars and 4 Passenger bogeys got destoryed.

ARY News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

TheNoob said:


> Oh no news on the accident yesterday?
> 
> Awam Express collided with a Freight train near Multan yesterday.
> 
> 5-10 passed away while 170+ Injured.
> 1 ZCU derailed and heavily damaged while 10 freight cars and 4 Passenger bogeys got destoryed.
> 
> ARY News



It's not like an Army train fell into a canal and killed a Colonel.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Furqan Sarwar

ghazi52 said:


> *E-ticketing system
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _



So much propaganda and its only for Lahore - Islamabad and for Green Line.


----------



## Muniba

Is anyone used Railway App for booking tickets ?


----------



## TheNoob

Utterly disgusted by the discrimination faced by Trains in this country.

Last week another Freight train derailed somewhere on the maintrack and Passenger trains were delayed by 3 hours.
Another loss of ZCU engine AND railway freight PR for companies that wish to transport goods.

These new engines are dropping fast.


----------



## Danish saleem

Muniba said:


> Is anyone used Railway App for booking tickets ?


yes i did


----------



## Inception-06

Burhan on Pakistani Azadi Train !






*Making of Azadi Train Pakistan 2016 | Life Skills *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AsifIjaz

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> It's not like an Army train fell into a canal and killed a Colonel.


What is wrong with you???? you always find a reason to bash the army or malign the army men. Come on man its high time to grow up now. Get out of this narrow minded approach towards army. Armed forces are not the root cause of everything or even half of what is bad in our society.


----------



## VCheng

AsifIjaz said:


> What is wrong with you???? you always find a reason to bash the army or malign the army men. Come on man its high time to grow up now. Get out of this narrow minded approach towards army. Armed forces are not the root cause of everything or even half of what is bad in our society.



Actually, something is wrong with _you_.

My comment was meant to indicate that anger and protest at a train accident was lacking when the casualties were civilian, but sky high when the casualties were fauji, as if the civilian lives do not matter as much as the fauji ones.

Why the double standard?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AsifIjaz

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> Actually, something is wrong with _you_.
> 
> My comment was meant to indicate that anger and protest at a train accident was lacking when the casualties were civilian, but sky high when the casualties were fauji, as if the civilian lives do not matter as much as the fauji ones.
> 
> Why the double standard?



You had to give an example and like always it was an anti army one or one that segregates the pakistanis into army men and civilians.... You had the choice of giving an example of pakistanis affected by the horrific sangi train accident, the accident near pano aqil, the jacobabad train accident, the firings on the trains heading to Quetta, the ryk district train accident in the 90s and so on and so forth. but no why would you... you saw an open field to belittle army men and there you go...... for the record the firing on trains have killed many more than a colonel.

Why is it that u would always write something that compares same people of the same nation but one is in uniform and the other as a civilian.... I saw ur rants and was there on 3 threads seeing you crying a river for the highway patrol officer during that fiasco between army major and the highway patrol officer. There you just picked up the story of that patrol officer and started supporting and putting out baseless comments after comments after comments...as if you were there at that very moment... the army major, the second accused (along with the patrol officer) was declared guilty by you on the very first day. And you say that i have double standards... give me a break sir. 

My comment above was based upon the history of your behavior and your comments. You are like the grown up men who are actually spoiled up toddlers that i see around.. stubborn... shouting every now and then..with no regard to reasoning and explanations... they are always mono centric and based on what they believe is right. you can give them any reason you may want from any source that is available but if they set their mind to it then for them it would always be 1+1=2.5 
Have fun living in that miserable and despicable state sir. 
i do not fancy an exchange of messages with you as i do not want to run in circles....but what i do fancy is pointing out your heinous agenda to malign servicemen and women in any thread that you get a chance in, be it a thread related to scuffle on roads, railways etc etc


----------



## VCheng

AsifIjaz said:


> Have fun living in that miserable and despicable state sir.



Thank you. I will, and I do have fun. 

Now can we stop discussing me and talk about the topic here?

(Oh, and please feel free to put me on your ignore list.)


----------



## ghazi52

*ISLAMABAD: *Pakistan on Wednesday cleared, in principle, two strategically important $10 billion projects for upgrading a mainline of the Pakistan Railways to smoothen the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) traffic, and construction of a gas pipeline.
The Central Development Working Party (CDWP) gave the necessary nod to both the projects ahead of loans negotiations with Chinese authorities. China will provide loans for both the projects equivalent to 85% ($8.5 billion) of the cost of each project.
According to the project documents, the cost of upgrading of Pakistan Railways existing Mainline (ML-I) and establishment of a dry port near Havelian is $8.2 billion, which the Chinese government will finance with a $7 billion concessionary loan.
This project is part of $46 billion CPEC package and is covered under the CPEC Framework Agreement, signed during the April 2015 visit of Chinese president to Pakistan.
The estimated cost of Gwadar-Nawabshah LNG Terminal & Pipeline project, also cleared in principle, is $2 billion including $1.4 billion Chinese loan. This project is strategically important for Pakistan as it will eventually link the country’s gas network with Iranian system.
“The exact costs of both the projects will be firmed up after finalising financing arrangements,” said CDWP Chairman and Minister for Planning Ahsan Iqbal while talking to _The Express Tribune._
He said in order to finalise the financing arrangements, the approvals of the PC-Is of both the projects were necessary. “After finalisation of the financing arrangements, both the projects will be taken to the Executive Committee of National Economic Council (Ecnec) with firmed up cost for final approval,” he said.

*ML-I project
*
The ML-I project has been planned under the CPEC Framework. The $8.2 billion worth PC-I has been prepared on the basis of joint feasibility study carried out by a consortium of firms, namely, M/s Creec of China and M/s Nespak and M/s Pracs of Pakistan.
As per understanding given by M/s Creec, 15% of the total cost of the project will be borne by Pakistan and 85% will be financed from relevant Chinese financial institutions under CPEC framework.
At present, Pakistan Railways is picking up less than 4% of the traffic volume of the country, which the government intends to increase to at least 20% by 2025.
The project envisages upgrading of the railways existing mainline from Karachi to Peshawar having total length of 1,872 km including 91 km Lodhran-Khanewal section and 55 km Taxila-Havelian section.
The major scope of work will involve 1,598 km upgrading of existing double and single track and overhauling of 930 km existing double line. The construction of 676 km new track from Lalamusa to Peshawar including Karachi-Kotri/Hyderabad with UIC-60 rail, construction of tunnels, bridges and culverts along with allied structures and facilities for 25 ton axle load capacity as opposed to existing 22.86 ton permissible axle load are also part of the project.
The project is planned to be completed in two phases in five years by 2021 on engineering, procurement and construction (EPC) mode. Phase-I will be completed by December 2017 and Phase-II by the year 2021.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*54E1 Rails imported from EVRAZ Russia are being discharged from a Ship at Karachi Port for PSDP-Projects*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

ghazi52 said:


> *54E1 Rails imported from EVRAZ Russia are being discharged from a Ship at Karachi Port for PSDP-Projects*



Purpose??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ahsanhaider

enjoy!


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*A glimpse of new 4000 Horse Power GE Locomotive undergoing final checks at USA. 
These Locomotives will arrive by Jan 2017. Pakistan Railways Order 55 of these..*

*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## janu.bravo

Muhammad Omar said:


> *A glimpse of new 4000 Horse Power GE Locomotive undergoing final checks at USA. *
> *These Locomotives will arrive by Jan 2017. Pakistan Railways Order 55 of these..*
> 
> *
> View attachment 349648
> *


It looks bit different thn Evolution series ES44S4. why is that? any idea?


----------



## Muhammad Omar

janu.bravo said:


> It looks bit different thn Evolution series ES44S4. why is that? any idea?



Evolution has Different Models It's Evolution SERIES having Different models 

*ES44AC*





*ES40ACi*





*ES43BBi*





*ES44ACi*





*VET44C4*





*ET44AC*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## janu.bravo

Muhammad Omar said:


> Evolution has Different Models It's Evolution SERIES having Different models
> 
> *ES44AC*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ES40ACi*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ES43BBi*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ES44ACi*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *VET44C4*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ET44AC*


Oh and I though we are going to buy 44C4. That model looks good  anyway thanks for your info.


----------



## ghazi52

*First GE Evolution loco for Pakistan completed.*

07 Nov 2016







PAKISTAN: The first of 55 Evolution Series ES43ACi diesel locomotives which GE Transportation is building for Pakistan Railways is undergoing final testing ahead of delivery from the USA.

The 1 676 mm gauge Class GEU-40 locomotives are to be supplied fully assembled. Pakistan Railways expects to commission the first locomotive by January 2017, and deliveries are scheduled to run until mid-2017. Corys has been awarded a contract to supply a full-scope simulator for driver training.

The first contract for the supply of Evolution Series locomotives to South Asia was signed by Pakistan Railways on June 20 2015. Minister of Railways Khawaja Saad Rafique said 40 of the GE locomotives would be used to haul imported coal from Karachi to the Sahiwal and Jamshoro power stations, and 15 would be used on general freight services.

The ES43ACi has a 12-cylinder 4 563 hp GEVO12 engine, and to cope with the harsh operating conditions in Pakistan the design features additional cooling capacity and an air-conditioned cab suitable for bidirectional operation. The 137 tonne six-axle locomotives are designed for a maximum speed of 120 km/h, and are expected to provide better fuel efficiency and longer maintenance intervals than Pakistan Railways’ current fleet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan Railways GEU40-9002*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hiraa

^whats the speed?

china is going to introduce 600km/h train, japan already has one. we need major upgrades.


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Hiraa said:


> ^whats the speed?
> 
> china is going to introduce 600km/h train, japan already has one. we need major upgrades.



It'll be used for Freight Trains and Coal Transportation so speeds will be 100-120 km/h


----------



## Hiraa

Muhammad Omar said:


> It'll be used for Freight Trains and Coal Transportation so speeds will be 100-120 km/h


Oh okay.

we have the same speed for passenger trains too, right? In KSA we have here 130-140 km/h trains.


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Hiraa said:


> Oh okay.
> 
> we have the same speed for passenger trains too, right? In KSA we have here 130-140 km/h trains.



Yes. But after the track up-gradation will be completed our trains will run upto 160 km/h 
Completion date is 2021-22 and project is under CPEC

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

ISLAMABAD, Nov 27 (APP): Pakistan Railways is working diligently on the scheme for up-gradation and commercial operations of Pakistan Locomotive Factory, Risalpur to enhance its capacity.

According to the official source in the Ministry of Railways, the initiative would attract Original Equipment Manufacturers (OEMs) of diesel electric locomotives to invest in Pakistan locomotives Factory, Risalpur for manufacturing of diesel electric locomotives on joint venture basis.

The joint venture would be executed with a target of 50 percent deletion in the first five years of operation with following average:* first year 25 percent, second year 35 percent, third year 40 percent, fourth year 45 percent, fifth year 50 percent, fifth to tenth year ; 60 percent to 70 percent gradually, he added.*

He said the Expression of Interest (EOI) for the above scheme has been invited and technical proposals are under evaluation.

Presently, the capacity or annual production of the factory is to manufacture 25 diesel electric locomotives per annum on single shift basis, he said.

The source said that currently a long term plan is under study to evolve a strategy for indigenous manufacturing of Locomotives in locomotive factory Risalpur, in collaboration with world’s leading Locomotive manufacturers through Transfer of Technology (TOT).


----------



## Muhammad Omar

ghazi52 said:


> ISLAMABAD, Nov 27 (APP): Pakistan Railways is working diligently on the scheme for up-gradation and commercial operations of Pakistan Locomotive Factory, Risalpur to enhance its capacity.
> 
> According to the official source in the Ministry of Railways, the initiative would attract Original Equipment Manufacturers (OEMs) of diesel electric locomotives to invest in Pakistan locomotives Factory, Risalpur for manufacturing of diesel electric locomotives on joint venture basis.
> 
> The joint venture would be executed with a target of 50 percent deletion in the first five years of operation with following average:* first year 25 percent, second year 35 percent, third year 40 percent, fourth year 45 percent, fifth year 50 percent, fifth to tenth year ; 60 percent to 70 percent gradually, he added.*
> 
> He said the Expression of Interest (EOI) for the above scheme has been invited and technical proposals are under evaluation.
> 
> Presently, the capacity or annual production of the factory is to manufacture 25 diesel electric locomotives per annum on single shift basis, he said.
> 
> The source said that currently a long term plan is under study to evolve a strategy for indigenous manufacturing of Locomotives in locomotive factory Risalpur, in collaboration with world’s leading Locomotive manufacturers through Transfer of Technology (TOT).



That's an encouraging news Masha Allah


----------



## Ultimate Weapon

ghazi52 said:


> ISLAMABAD, Nov 27 (APP): Pakistan Railways is working diligently on the scheme for up-gradation and commercial operations of Pakistan Locomotive Factory, Risalpur to enhance its capacity.
> 
> According to the official source in the Ministry of Railways, the initiative would attract Original Equipment Manufacturers (OEMs) of diesel electric locomotives to invest in Pakistan locomotives Factory, Risalpur for manufacturing of diesel electric locomotives on joint venture basis.
> 
> The joint venture would be executed with a target of 50 percent deletion in the first five years of operation with following average:* first year 25 percent, second year 35 percent, third year 40 percent, fourth year 45 percent, fifth year 50 percent, fifth to tenth year ; 60 percent to 70 percent gradually, he added.*
> 
> He said the Expression of Interest (EOI) for the above scheme has been invited and technical proposals are under evaluation.
> 
> Presently, the capacity or annual production of the factory is to manufacture 25 diesel electric locomotives per annum on single shift basis, he said.
> 
> The source said that currently a long term plan is under study to evolve a strategy for indigenous manufacturing of Locomotives in locomotive factory Risalpur, in collaboration with world’s leading Locomotive manufacturers through Transfer of Technology (TOT).



Indeed a very good news. I always wanted Pakistan to progress in railway systems. Because I love railway.


----------



## ghazi52

*Lahore-Peshawar railway track under CPEC

*






*PESHAWAR:* The China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) would sponsor a railway track for bridging Lahore and Peshawar. A Chinese company has completed the survey for a 411-kilometre long Lahore to Peshawar railway line. This was stated by an official of the railway sources on Sunday. Speaking to reporters in Peshawar, Muhammad Javed Anwar, chief executive officer and senior general manager Pakistan Railways said that the double track of railway would be under the China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) project. He further said that the Chinese engineers and workers were already busy in surveys for the proposed project. Muhammad Javed Anwar added that Pakistan Railways provided an important mode of safe transportation in the farthest corners of the country and it brought such areas closer for business, adventure and education. He added Pakistan Railways has been a great integrating force and forms the life line of the country by catering to the needs of a large scale movement of people and freight to different places of the country. Sources in the Tourism Corporation Khyber Pakhtunkhwa (TCKP) told Daily Times that the department was playing its part to make the largest mean of transportation regain its business spot. The tourism ministry had arranged different trips to different stations of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa in collaboration with the Pakistan Railways to relive the stock of the railway ministry and enable the railway department to stand on its feet.


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Norflok Southern Locomotive Leading The First Consignment Of 7 Locos.*

*GEU-40-9001 to 9007 Are Going For The Shipment To Pakistan From Norflok, United States of America.*

*






*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hiraa

I prefer to travel on trains rather than plane. Europe, China, Japan, USA all have bullet trains. Its time we asians should get our hands on them too. Imagine traveling to Karachi from Lahore in mere 4 hours (speed 320 km/h) instead of 22 hours by bus. Not everyone can afford 15,000 rupees plane ticket.


----------



## ghazi52

*FREIGHT WAGONS LOADED
*
SOURCE: Pakistan Railways Statistics Tables, Page 12
LINK: http://www.pakrail.com/ybbt.pdf

*2015 = 176,155* (Latest numbers)
2014 = 76,307
*2013 = 46,640* (Lowest in PR history)
2012 = 61,392
2011 = 126,987
2005 - 2010 = 325,308 (average)
2000 - 2005 = 307,871 (average)
1995 - 2000 = 337,664 (average)
1990 - 1995 = 413,966 (average)
1985 - 1990 = 584,373 (average)
1980 - 1985 = 597,395 (average)
1975 - 1980 = 680,696 (average)
1970 - 1975 = 957,039 (average)
1965 - 1970 = 1,155,472 (average)
*1960 - 1965 = 1,159,632 (average)* (highest in PR history)
1955 - 1960 = 996,513 (average)
*1950 - 1955 = 882,265 (average)* (earliest record)

*FREIGHT WAGONS OWNED
*
Page 8, same link above

*2015 = 15,452* (Latest numbers)
*2014 = 16,179* (Lowest in PR history)
2013 = 16,635
2012 = 17,611
2011 = 18,468
2005 - 2010 = 18,569 (average)
2000 - 2005 = 22,888 (average)
1995 - 2000 = 24,834 (average)
1990 - 1995 = 30,492 (average)
1985 - 1990 = 35,740 (average)
1980 - 1985 = 35,915 (average)
1975 - 1980 = 36,515 (average)
*1970 - 1975 = 37,395 (average)* (highest in PR history)
1965 - 1970 = 36,646 (average)
1960 - 1965 = 31,681 (average)
1955 - 1960 = 25,886 (average)
*1950 - 1955 = 24,251 (average)* (earliest record)

*COACHING VEHICLES OWNED
*
Same link above, Page 7

*2015 = 1459* (Latest numbers)
*2014 = 1434* (lowest in PR history)
2005-2010 = 1606 (average)
*1985-1990 = 2622 (average)* (highest in PR history)
*1950-1955 = 1674* (earliest record)

*LOCOMOTIVES OWNED
*
Same link above, Page 6

*2015 = 458* (latest number)
*2014 = 421* (lowest in PR history)
2005-2010 = 544 (average)
*1965-1970 = 1071 (average)* (highest in PR history)
1950-1955 = 862 (average) (earliest record)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

GE locomotives for PR ready for delivery from the USA


----------



## niaz

ghazi52 said:


> *FREIGHT WAGONS LOADED
> *
> SOURCE: Pakistan Railways Statistics Tables, Page 12
> LINK: http://www.pakrail.com/ybbt.pdf
> 
> *2015 = 176,155* (Latest numbers)
> 2014 = 76,307
> *2013 = 46,640* (Lowest in PR history)
> 2012 = 61,392
> 2011 = 126,987
> 2005 - 2010 = 325,308 (average)
> 2000 - 2005 = 307,871 (average)
> 1995 - 2000 = 337,664 (average)
> 1990 - 1995 = 413,966 (average)
> 1985 - 1990 = 584,373 (average)
> 1980 - 1985 = 597,395 (average)
> 1975 - 1980 = 680,696 (average)
> 1970 - 1975 = 957,039 (average)
> 1965 - 1970 = 1,155,472 (average)
> *1960 - 1965 = 1,159,632 (average)* (highest in PR history)
> 1955 - 1960 = 996,513 (average)
> *1950 - 1955 = 882,265 (average)* (earliest record)
> 
> *FREIGHT WAGONS OWNED
> *
> Page 8, same link above
> 
> *2015 = 15,452* (Latest numbers)
> *2014 = 16,179* (Lowest in PR history)
> 2013 = 16,635
> 2012 = 17,611
> 2011 = 18,468
> 2005 - 2010 = 18,569 (average)
> 2000 - 2005 = 22,888 (average)
> 1995 - 2000 = 24,834 (average)
> 1990 - 1995 = 30,492 (average)
> 1985 - 1990 = 35,740 (average)
> 1980 - 1985 = 35,915 (average)
> 1975 - 1980 = 36,515 (average)
> *1970 - 1975 = 37,395 (average)* (highest in PR history)
> 1965 - 1970 = 36,646 (average)
> 1960 - 1965 = 31,681 (average)
> 1955 - 1960 = 25,886 (average)
> *1950 - 1955 = 24,251 (average)* (earliest record)
> 
> *COACHING VEHICLES OWNED
> *
> Same link above, Page 7
> 
> *2015 = 1459* (Latest numbers)
> *2014 = 1434* (lowest in PR history)
> 2005-2010 = 1606 (average)
> *1985-1990 = 2622 (average)* (highest in PR history)
> *1950-1955 = 1674* (earliest record)
> 
> *LOCOMOTIVES OWNED
> *
> Same link above, Page 6
> 
> *2015 = 458* (latest number)
> *2014 = 421* (lowest in PR history)
> 2005-2010 = 544 (average)
> *1965-1970 = 1071 (average)* (highest in PR history)
> 1950-1955 = 862 (average) (earliest record)



Thank you very much Sir, I must be mad because I like statistical data. This info goes into my Pakistan Data file for future reference.


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi to Peshawar Main Line upgradation under CPEC















__

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anant_s

*First GE locomotives to Pakistan*




GE Transportation announced it made the first shipment of its diesel-electric Evolution Series ES43ACi locomotives to Pakistan Railways, from its manufacturing plant in Erie, Penn. The locomotives are expected to arrive in Pakistan in the first quarter 2017.

Pakistan Railways will be the first to operate GE’s Evolution Series locomotives in South Asia. The Evolution Series locomotive is equipped with a 12-cylinder diesel engine that produces the same 4,400 horsepower as its 16-cylinder predecessor. The GEVO 12 has a maximum speed of 75 mph/120 kph and maximum weight of 302,386 lbs/137.16 tonnes.

In June 2015, Pakistan Railways ordered 55 diesel-electric GE Evolution SeriesTM ES43 ACi locomotives.

http://www.railwayage.com/index.php/mechanical/locomotives/first-ge-locomotives-arrive-in-pakistan.html


----------



## ghazi52

*In next phase of CPEC, Karachi-Peshawar railway tracks to be made signal-free*

Under the next phase of the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor, Karachi-Peshawar railway tracks will be made signal-free and gate-free, Radio Pakistan reported Sunday.

Work on the project will be initiated in January and the first phase will focus on the Rawalpindi-Peshawar tracks.

A fence similar to those at the motorway will be built around the tracks, and an underpass or overhead bridge will be built at every gate on the tracks, official sources claim.

Sources said authorities have completed planning on the project.

Pakistan Railways is also preparing a feasibility report for linking of the Federally Administered Tribal Areas (Fata) with Peshawar and Torkham by rail.

Pakistan Railways is also devising a strategy for an alternative route of the Chaman-Spin Boldak rail to approach Afghanistan and Central Asia via Torkham, with a focus on trade volume


----------



## ghazi52

Railway Line for Coal Transportation under construction for Sehiwal Coal Power Plant 1320 MW.Plant will be completed in 2017.
























_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kabira

ghazi52 said:


> Karachi to Peshawar Main Line upgradation under CPEC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __



Great to see actual work already started.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kabira

*$8.2 billion tracks to be constructed in first phase of CPEC*

ISLAMABAD: Some 1,872 kilometres long gate-free and signal-free railway tracks from Karachi to Peshawar costing $8.2 billion would be constructed under first phase of the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) project, sources told The News.

*According to official data, the project would be completed in two phases in five years by 2021 on engineering, procurement and construction (EPC) mode. Phase-I will be completed by December, 2017 and Phase-II by the year 2021. The data showed that the work to build fence around the tracks, similar to motorway, and underpasses and overheard bridges would be initiated in first week of January.*

"The railway track from Karachi to Peshawar via Kotri, Multan, Lahore and Rawalpindi (including Taxila-Havelian) would be upgraded and 15 percent of the total cost of the project would be borne by Pakistan and 85 percent would be financed from relevant Chinese financial institutions under the CPEC project," it showed.

Official documents showed that work would also involve 1,598 kilometres upgrading of existing double and single track and overhauling of 930 kilometres existing double line, construction of 676 kilometres new track from Lalamusa to Peshawar including Karachi-Kotri/Hyderabad with UIC-60 rail, construction of tunnels and bridges and culverts along with allied structures and facilities.

APP adds: Islamabad: Railway tracks from Karachi to Peshawar would be made gate-free and signal-free under the next phase of the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor.

According to Geo news channel a fence would be built around the tracks similar to Motorway and an underpass or overhead bridge would be built at every gate on the tracks, the sources informed. Work on the project would be initiated from January.

The first phase of the project would focus on railway tracks between Rawalpindi and Peshawar. The signaling system in Pakistan Railways would also be upgraded under the project.

According to the sources the purpose behind making railway tracks gate-free and signal-free is to make train journeys safer and faster for the public. The fencing and bridges would also lead to a reduction in accidents.

Once the project is completed the tracks would be able to accommodate high-speed trains. The railways authorities have completed the planning for the project, the sources added. 
https://www.thenews.com.pk/print/172901-82-billion-tracks-to-be-constructed-in-first-phase-of-CPEC

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Main Line-1 (ML-1) Railway Track Upgradation

Cargo Train loaded near Rohri with new Cement sleeper for work for Main Double Line Peshawar Karachi Railway tracks

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Ultimate Weapon

Lovely.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Great................

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saba Ali Malik

I have one request , recently traveled through trains and I found out you can't book ticket online from Karachi...its surprise as you can from Islamabad, pls be un partial and give us all equal rights to train facility.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Saba Ali Malik said:


> I have one request , recently traveled through trains and I found out you can't book ticket online from Karachi...its surprise as you can from Islamabad, pls be un partial and give us all equal rights to train facility.



The system is just introduced and news came many times that more train and route will be added for Online ticketing Gradually 

so before speaking it's better to do bit search GOOGLE is your best Friend

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saba Ali Malik

Muhammad Omar said:


> The system is just introduced and news came many times that more train and route will be added for Online ticketing Gradually
> 
> so before speaking it's better to do bit search GOOGLE is your best Friend



I did little research you can book tickets online from Lahore not from Karachi.
I am asking to provide online ticket booking for Karachi as well....Karachi is big metropolitan city .


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Saba Ali Malik said:


> I did little research you can book tickets online from Lahore not from Karachi.
> I am asking to provide online ticket booking for Karachi as well....Karachi is big metropolitan city .



Like i said it will available in Karachi too soon

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Danish saleem

Saba Ali Malik said:


> I have one request , recently traveled through trains and I found out you can't book ticket online from Karachi...its surprise as you can from Islamabad, pls be un partial and give us all equal rights to train facility.



bro,

thats not true, u can from Karachi too.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saba Ali Malik

Danish saleem said:


> bro,
> 
> thats not true, u can from Karachi too.


 Why would I lie buddy, any how no problem thanx!


----------



## CHINA83NEWS

Wants to become a Pakistani city of economic take-off.


----------



## janu.bravo

Can anyone tell me here if Karachi circular railway will be metro or built by normal trains?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## truthseeker2010

Saba Ali Malik said:


> Why would I lie buddy, any how no problem thanx!





Danish saleem said:


> bro,
> 
> thats not true, u can from Karachi too.



according to my knowledge, only lhr rwp section can be booked online as of now, it is being implemented in phases, so khi is still not online.



janu.bravo said:


> Can anyone tell me here if Karachi circular railway will be metro or built by normal trains?



it will be a metro system on the route of KCR.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ayeshah

Muhammad Omar said:


> Main Line-1 (ML-1) Railway Track Upgradation
> 
> Cargo Train loaded near Rohri with new Cement sleeper for work for Main Double Line Peshawar Karachi Railway tracks
> 
> View attachment 361535
> 
> View attachment 361536


Beautiful.

Concrete sleepers , heavy and bulky, so assumed made here, can amyone tel me where? Need too add to family portfolio


----------



## MKC

Here is Ethiopia's new railway (built by the Chinese).


----------



## Rocky rock

MKC said:


> Here is Ethiopia's new railway (built by the Chinese).



i think you can read the Thread. it's about Pakistan Railways not Ethopian.


----------



## MKC

*When PML-N in power even trains get extra fuel*

*Cost of per km fuel jumps from Rs 136.22 to Rs 359.78 during PML-N tenure*

ISLAMABAD: During the tenure of Railway Minister Saad Rafique engines have started consuming more fuel, Daily Times learnt via classified documents.

Interestingly, the trains have covered less distance as compared to the last government’s tenure.

The Railway Ministry failed to satisfy the competent authority for spending an extra Rs 2 billion for buying fuel.

*According to documents, the oil per km increased from Rs 136.22 to Rs 359.78 after Saad Rafique took charge of the ministry.

The documents show that the cost of HSD oil consumption during the first year of the PPP government was Rs 411.58 million and the cost increased to Rs 6785.43 million in 2013-14 when after the Pakistan Muslim League-Nawaz came to power.*

The classified document also reveals that *despite exorbitant consumption of oil the train covered less distances which was 30 million km in 2008 that came down to 18.86 million Km per year.* 

The government claimed that oil prices in the international market were higher but the ground realities show that the prices went down considerably during 2013-14 in comparison to 2008 -2009.

The competent authority also noted that the government controlled the oil prices in the country and the *Pakistan Railway had bought oil from the government entity not from the open market.*

An official said the exorbitant consumption of diesel could become a mega corruption scandal if properly probed.

He also said that NAB had already been interrogating more than a dozen officials from the Railway Ministry on corruption charges, but no one has been convicted due to weak investigation.

Document also read that during 2008 trains covered a total distance of 30.18 million km and consumed diesel worth Rs 136.22 per Km. In 2013, the train covered only 18.86 km but consumed Rs 6.8 billion.

Daily Times contacted both Saad Rafique and railway secretary but they did not bother to comment.

Cheers






Rocky rock said:


> i think you can read the Thread. it's about Pakistan Railways not Ethopian.


Now ok...

Rehabilitated Three Thousand Horse Power HGMU 30 Locomotive

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Sahiwal Coal Power Plant | 1320 MW *

Railway U/C















_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sloth 22

Seven modern locomotives arrive from US for Railways

Karachi

Pakistan Railways will be having 55 new and most modern locomotives during the current colander year.
The first consignment of seven modern locomotives imported from the United States arrived at Karachi Port on Saturday. The remaining 48 locomotives are expected to be handed over to the Railways during the current calendar year.
The Pakistan Railways had been suffering frequent breakdown of obsolete engines during journey during the previous government and the national institution had also exhausted its stocks of diesel.
Railways sources said that since the present government took over, Minister for Railways Khawaja Saad Rafiq has been taking personal interest and there is significant improvement in the arrival and departure timings of the trains. They said that the confidence of the travelling public has been restored and more and more people are now using railways for their travel.
Railways officials expressed the confidence that with the arrival of US made engines, the functioning of the vital institution would significantly improve.—INP

http://pakobserver.net/seven-modern-locomotives-arrive-from-us-for-railways/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Devil Soul

*Consignment of modern US locomotives reaches Karachi*
By APP
Published: January 23, 2017
4SHARES
SHARE TWEET EMAIL
A consignment of seven modern locomotives reached Karachi from the United States to reinforce Pakistan Railways’ existing fleet.

“Pakistan will receive a total of 55 locomotives in different phases from the US. The remaining 48 are expected to be handed over to the Pakistan Railways by June 2017,” official sources in the Ministry of Railways told _APP_ Monday.

*Railways receives defective locomotives from Chinese firm*

Commenting on specifications of the locomotives, sources said the consignment comprised 4,000 horsepower diesel-powered modern locomotives produced by General Electric with a 676mm gauge. The 137 tonne six-axle locomotives are designed for a maximum speed of 120 km per hour and are expected to provide better fuel efficiency and longer maintenance intervals than Pakistan Railways’ current fleet.

The locomotives will help cope with the harsh operating conditions in Pakistan, having additional cooling capacity and an air-conditioned cab suitable for bidirectional operation.

*Pakistan Railways suffers another loss-making year*

They will also be used for transporting imported coal from Karachi’s Port Qasim to Sahiwal Power Plant in Punjab and Jamshoro Power Plant in Sindh.

This is the first ever consignment of Evolution Series locomotives to have reached anywhere in South Asia, the official added, saying it is also Pakistan’s first such fleet.


----------



## ghazi52

First coal-laden freight 15000 Kg train reached at Sahiwal Coal power plant.Pakistan Railway will earn 13 Billion Rs Per year
Chinese company has submitted a rent of one billion rupees of one month.The biggest freight operation of Pakistan Railways’ (PR) history begins today .Twenty-five engines of four thousand -horsepower will be used for the freight service











_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sloth 22

ghazi52 said:


> First coal-laden freight 15000 Kg train reached at Sahiwal Coal power plant.Pakistan Railway will earn 13 Billion Rs Per year
> Chinese company has submitted a rent of one billion rupees of one month.The biggest freight operation of Pakistan Railways’ (PR) history begins today .Twenty-five engines of four thousand -horsepower will be used for the freight service
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _



Is this the new GE Evolution Series one ?

And isn't it 4400HP , not just 4000HP?


----------



## ghazi52

Rehabilitated Three Thousand Horse Power HGMU 30 Locomotive

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sloth 22

ghazi52 said:


> Rehabilitated Three Thousand Horse Power HGMU 30 Locomotive



A single locomotive pulling all that rake alone ? 
How long is a typical coal rake in Pakistan ?


----------



## ghazi52

_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## truthseeker2010

Sloth 22 said:


> A single locomotive pulling all that rake alone ?
> How long is a typical coal rake in Pakistan ?



Yes
this is 1500 tons, typical daily run for this plant will be 5 trains of 2500 ton each.



Sloth 22 said:


> Is this the new GE Evolution Series one ?
> 
> And isn't it 4400HP , not just 4000HP?



Yes
4500HP GEVO-12

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Sloth 22 said:


> Is this the new GE Evolution Series one ?
> 
> And isn't it 4400HP , not just 4000HP?



No that's not a New one but Old Rehabilitated one HGMU 30 which was Rehabilitated in Risalpur 

Pakistan and India getting Locomotives from GE 

PAKISTAN RAILWAY LOCOMOTIVES : MODEL ES43ACi Evolution Series (4000 HP)

INDIAN RAILWAYS LOCOMOTIVES : MODEL ES58ACi AND ES43ACmi Evolution Series (4500 and 6000 HP)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

4,000 horsepower diesel-powered modern locomotives produced by General Electric with a 676mm gauge.

MODEL ES43ACi Evolution Series.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Valar Dohaeris

Beauty Of Pakistan
Pakistan Railway Trainz COMPILATION In Snowfall Season
All Videos Made In Blochistan.





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1872983382918134


----------



## Aqsa Mateen

Pakistan railways are improving but at very slow pace , when dubai already got metro we are fightoing for rail tickets,,,


----------



## ghazi52

*Saad to initiate work on Raiwind railway station on Saturday*

*




*

* 
LAHORE: Railways Minister Khawaja Saad Rafique would inaugurate the multi million rupee project for a new railway station at Raiwind on Saturday.

The preparations for foundation stone laying ceremony of the model railway station are finalized and the encroachments from the sides of proposed station site have been removed.

A map of the model railway station was installed at the site, a trade center would also be constructed on land of railways.

The new railway station at Raiwind would facilitate thousands of the devotees who come to attend congregation of Tablighi Jammat.
*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RISING SUN

Pakistan Railways launches mobile app for seat reservation
Pakistan Railways announced the launch of its first mobile application, in a bid to facilitate travellers to reserve seats of their choice without having to visit their local ticketing office.

In addition to being able to reserve their seats on 48 trains, passengers can view information regarding arrival, possible delays, expected travel time, stoppages and payment solutions through the newly launched app.
In a press conference on Monday, Minister for Railways Khawaja Saad Rafique said that the initiative has been taken after railways observed the success of its e-ticketing initiative. “In October last year, we launched the e-ticketing initiative that got immense appreciation from the public,” he said, adding “passengers can avail this facility on 48 trains currently operating on main lines”.

Rafique said the restructuring of IT directorate was not an easy task, as the corporation was passing through its worst period and private firms and young professionals were reluctant to work with railways.

He added that in a few months, railways earned Rs60 million through the e-ticketing initiative. “We are not claiming that the state of affairs in railways has been fixed – (but) at least, things are now much more positive than they were in 2013.”

Pakistan Railways has also decided to upgrade German coaches that are nearing their life-limit. In this regard, the state-owned entity has planned to upgrade 300 economy-class coaches to AC-standard coaches of old German stock.

The upgrade of a single coach will cost railways between Rs5-6 million, however, if the management decides to replace the spare parts of these coaches then the cost of a single coach could go up to Rs12.5 million, but adding another 10-12 years to its life.

Apart from these 300 coaches, another 120 economy class coaches will be upgraded in the next four months and another 39 AC-sleeper coaches will be upgraded local

Pakistan Railways launches special Christmas train

“We are currently auditing on merit the rehabilitation process of different coaches. We have to spend a huge amount on this project from our own resources and we are currently undergoing fiscal management,” Rafique added.

Talking about the issue of level crossings, the minister said that railways is currently working with the Punjab government on a business model through which private firms will be invited to construct underpasses from level crossings in big cities and converting un-manned crossings to manned ones on a Build-Operate-Transfer mode.

“We don’t want to depend on Chinese investments only; we welcome other mode of investments in different projects as the scale of the business is vast,” he added.
https://tribune.com.pk/story/1333491/pakistan-railways-launches-mobile-app-seat-reservation/


----------



## ali_raza

we should have initiated a small section of bullet train.atleast from islamabad to lahore

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Renovated platform of Drigh road station , Karachi*







Tezgam Express Video. This is New GE Locomotives received recently. It is hauling 17 Coaches of may be a new set of Carriages.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PurJosh

GE had 4 head lamps in square pattern in previous pics


----------



## Furqan Sarwar

ghazi52 said:


> *Renovated platform of Drigh road station , Karachi*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tezgam Express Video. This is New GE Locomotives received recently. It is hauling 17 Coaches of may be a new set of Carriages.



This doesn't look like a New GE locomotive. The Engine in the video has 4 lights in rectangular shape whereas the New ones have 4 lights in Square shape.






*-------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*Pakistan Railway launches mobile application to book tickets*
*



*

Pakistan Railway has launched an android application for booking train tickets through a mobile phone.



The Directorate of Information Technology has designed an application for Pakistan Railway in order to make the services more convenient for the customers. Now anyone with an Android phone can easily book a railway ticket anywhere in Pakistan within 3 minutes, without having to visit the local railway offices.

After the initial sign in, the app shows 6 tabs; *Timings, Travel, Tickets, Helpline, Freight, *and* Feedback*. Users will be able to make reservations in 48 trains and can view other details such as possible delays, expected time of arrivals, payment solutions etc.

The Railway Minister Khawaja Saad Rafiq inaugurated the application. He said that passengers can make reservations anywhere, anytime and whichever seat they like. There will be no additional charges for using the application. He added,

_“In October last year, we launched the e-ticketing initiative that got immense appreciation from the public…Passengers can avail this facility on 48 trains currently operating on main lines”._

Pakistan Railway already has an e-Ticketing system on its web portal. Launched in October 2016, the national railway department earned Rs. 100 million in a period of two months by selling etickets. With this service available in 51 cities of Pakistan, passengers can book their tickets online or through mobile and then payments can be made through credit cards or bank accounts.

1. After downloading the app, users can either sign up with their mobile number or log into their existing website account
2. Search train tickets
3. Book Seats from Intelligent Seat Plan
4. Pay via Credit/Debit Card, UBL Omni or Mobile account.

Pakistan Railways also plans to upgrade German coaches that are nearing their life-limit. Minister further added that they don’t want to entirely depend on Chinese investments and will welcome other modes of investment in different projects as the scale of the business is vast.

The application can be downloaded here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

GEU-40-9006 On Trail With Coal Hopper Vans Passing Setharja railway station





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1110769979050699

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

NLC Frieght Train








PR Freight Train

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Furqan Sarwar

Video of First 7 New GE Engines Shipment ... Ohhh these engines Serial is from 9015 - 9023, this looks like 3rd Shipment.

Anyone have any info on 2nd Shipment with Serial 9008 - 9014

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sloth 22

ghazi52 said:


> NLC Frieght Train
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PR Freight Train



How many ZCU 20 and ZCU 30 were built ? 
And are the Chinese locomotives brought in 2003 working ?


----------



## Haniya Saleem

4 years have past and since I frequently travel in train, I can assure you that hardly any change could be witnessed. That's really disappointing as the ruling party which claims to provide infrastructure, has failed in delivering what it promised. With all due respect; I will say: "Go Nawaz Go!"


----------



## Furqan Sarwar

Haniya Saleem said:


> 4 years have past and since I frequently travel in train, I can assure you that hardly any change could be witnessed. That's really disappointing as the ruling party which claims to provide infrastructure, has failed in delivering what it promised. With all due respect; I will say: "Go Nawaz Go!"



I haven't heard about any claims which the Ruling Party made for PR. Please let us know as well whats they promised about PR


----------



## Kabira

*Govt plans to expand railway network across country, especially Balochistan*
The government has launched an ambitious plan to expand railway network throughout the country to link all parts together, especially Balochistan.

According to details, 2,965 kilometer long new tracks will be laid throughout the country which includes 1,761 kilometers in Balochistan.

Under the plan, 2,617 kilometer-long track will be upgraded, which include 1,064 kilometers in Balochistan.

The government has invited expression of interest to lay new railway tracks, rehabilitation and up-gradation of existing tracks on various sections via Build-Operate-Transfer basis.

The plan will help materialise Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif's dream of a developed and economically strong Pakistan.
http://nation.com.pk/national/03-Ap...network-across-country-especially-balochistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Haniya Saleem

Furqan Sarwar said:


> I haven't heard about any claims which the Ruling Party made for PR. Please let us know as well whats they promised about PR


Well, their main focus has always been on infrastructure and apparently, railway system falls in to it. Even if they haven't made any claim, we as citizens should ask them about it. And this questioning must never be taken negatively rather logical reasoning should be given for the failure.


----------



## Furqan Sarwar

Haniya Saleem said:


> Well, their main focus has always been on infrastructure and apparently, railway system falls in to it. Even if they haven't made any claim, we as citizens should ask them about it. And this questioning must never be taken negatively rather logical reasoning should be given for the failure.



Your logical reasoning look biased as things are improving. Changes are happening in Railway but it takes time, if you have said the same thing about PIA or Steel Mill i would have agreed with you. *(Check how come railways earning has increased and is expected to earn 40 billion in current fiscal year, up from around 20 billion in 2013)*

In 2013 when this Govt came Railway was running less than 10 Cargo trains, trains punctuality were always late, there were regular engine failures, no double track after Khanewal and a lot of other issues.

Now in 2017, 80+ engines are reserved for only cargo, railway has already earned 11 billion in current fiscal year(this alone can't be done if infrastructure is not getting well).
Track till Lahore is now doubled, 
Trains punctuality is around 90%, 
Risalpur Engine Manufacturing Factory is getting upgraded so that new types of engines can be manufactured in Pakistan

All in all its getting better. Its even started to look like Railway will come out of loss by 2019-2020 at max.


----------



## ziaulislam

Furqan Sarwar said:


> I haven't heard about any claims which the Ruling Party made for PR. Please let us know as well whats they promised about PR


read their manifesto, it was available online a year ago, i haven't checked lately, they might have removed it
that is an eye opener, the amount of lies they told is amazing



Furqan Sarwar said:


> Your logical reasoning look biased as things are improving. Changes are happening in Railway but it takes time, if you have said the same thing about PIA or Steel Mill i would have agreed with you. *(Check how come railways earning has increased and is expected to earn 40 billion in current fiscal year, up from around 20 billion in 2013)*
> 
> In 2013 when this Govt came Railway was running less than 10 Cargo trains, trains punctuality were always late, there were regular engine failures, no double track after Khanewal and a lot of other issues.
> 
> Now in 2017, 80+ engines are reserved for only cargo, railway has already earned 11 billion in current fiscal year(this alone can't be done if infrastructure is not getting well).
> Track till Lahore is now doubled,
> Trains punctuality is around 90%,
> Risalpur Engine Manufacturing Factory is getting upgraded so that new types of engines can be manufactured in Pakistan
> 
> All in all its getting better. Its even started to look like Railway will come out of loss by 2019-2020 at max.


i appreciate whats happening in railways but you do understand that this is not due to management change but massive investment in railway, if you are going to invest 10-20 billion dollars in railway you do expect the revenue to grow some what



save_ghenda said:


> *Govt plans to expand railway network across country, especially Balochistan*
> The government has launched an ambitious plan to expand railway network throughout the country to link all parts together, especially Balochistan.
> 
> According to details, 2,965 kilometer long new tracks will be laid throughout the country which includes 1,761 kilometers in Balochistan.
> 
> Under the plan, 2,617 kilometer-long track will be upgraded, which include 1,064 kilometers in Balochistan.
> 
> The government has invited expression of interest to lay new railway tracks, rehabilitation and up-gradation of existing tracks on various sections via Build-Operate-Transfer basis.
> 
> The plan will help materialise Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif's dream of a developed and economically strong Pakistan.
> http://nation.com.pk/national/03-Ap...network-across-country-especially-balochistan


i doubt BOT will work
as Chinese thought it was not viable yet and i agree
problem is there is not much fright in this area and corruption would mean it will not be much viable for transport
if it becomes a electrified line with grantee cheap electricity than it can be viable


----------



## Kabira

ziaulislam said:


> i doubt BOT will work
> as Chinese thought it was not viable yet and i agree
> problem is there is not much fright in this area and corruption would mean it will not be much viable for transport
> if it becomes a electrified line with grantee cheap electricity than it can be viable



Linking Gwadar and G-B with railways will increase traffic. It will be cheaper then trucks, less pollution, saving in oil imports, faster etc Pakistan will likely go ahead even without BOT.


----------



## Furqan Sarwar

ziaulislam said:


> read their manifesto, it was available online a year ago, i haven't checked lately, they might have removed it
> that is an eye opener, the amount of lies they told is amazing
> 
> 
> i appreciate whats happening in railways but you do understand that this is not due to management change but massive investment in railway, if you are going to invest 10-20 billion dollars in railway you do expect the revenue to grow some what



Did u think after how PPP left it for ruin, anyone could have taken it out without putting investment in it. U didn't know the suffering which people have faced. To us Railway has improved well and it will keep on doing so.

I don't care what anyone in its manifesto says, as long as improvements are showing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ziaulislam

Furqan Sarwar said:


> Did u think after how PPP left it for ruin, anyone could have taken it out without putting investment in it. U didn't know the suffering which people have faced. To us Railway has improved well and it will keep on doing so.
> 
> I don't care what anyone in its manifesto says, as long as improvements are showing.


PPPP left it in ruins because they didnt add a penny in railways(As per previous railway chief)
if you are ok with some improvement albeit be it at pace of a snail and at cost of billion of rupees than who am I to judge
no wonder we are in this state of affairs , its because of this mindset


----------



## Furqan Sarwar

ziaulislam said:


> PPPP left it in ruins because they didnt add a penny in railways(As per previous railway chief)
> if you are ok with some improvement albeit be it at pace of a snail and at cost of billion of rupees than who am I to judge
> no wonder we are in this state of affairs , its because of this mindset



Bhai this is not US its Pakistan. I don't cast any votes as it don't matter whoever comes everyone is corrupt. You must have already seen many Important corruptions cases and almost all the people walk free. 

There was a time when KHI-ISL train timings was 30-40 hours, now its coming down within 24 hours limit. It is progress for us and middle and lower class are happy.

So, whatever is happening that's enough and i am happy with my mindset.


----------



## ziaulislam

Furqan Sarwar said:


> Bhai this is not US its Pakistan. I don't cast any votes as it don't matter whoever comes everyone is corrupt. You must have already seen many Important corruptions cases and almost all the people walk free.
> 
> There was a time when KHI-ISL train timings was 30-40 hours, now its coming down within 24 hours limit. It is progress for us and middle and lower class are happy.
> 
> So, whatever is happening that's enough and i am happy with my mindset.


because we vote for same corrupt people for last 30 years(Nawaz Sharif is in govt since 1980s before even i was borne and even i have kids now!), every time when they think things look bad they would do tiny bit of work to "keep middle class" happy and we say hurrah 

the real litmus to see what a leader does, is to look where he lives, grows and goes, is it Dubai or London


----------



## Furqan Sarwar

ziaulislam said:


> because we vote for same corrupt people for last 30 years(Nawaz Sharif is in govt since 1980s before even i was borne and even i have kids now!), every time when they think things look bad they would do tiny bit of work to "keep middle class" happy and we say hurrah
> 
> the real litmus to see what a leader does, is to look where he lives, grows and goes, is it Dubai or London



Mostly there are tribes and castes, these politicians gave money to their leaders before elections to get votes for the fake promises which they show to the middle lower class and get their votes. Options are also limited as no one else is there in competition.


----------



## ziaulislam

Furqan Sarwar said:


> Mostly there are tribes and castes, these politicians gave money to their leaders before elections to get votes for the fake promises which they show to the middle lower class and get their votes. Options are also limited as no one else is there in competition.


I dont believe that is completely true, most cities no longer have strong tribal relations, just look in any educated class or even on this forum, people like nawaz shrif and are happy with our progress in last 30 years 

that argument is only true for Baluchistan may be

to undertand this I will give you example of Peshawar and Lahore, IN KPK cities like Peshawar, mardan, swat/mingora always elect different leaders as tribal system though much stronger in KPK as compered to Punjab still educated people will vote different, But in peripheral areas of KPK things are unchanged due to tribal associations 

same is true for Lahore, they elected PPPP in 2008 and completely different people, even this year in 2012 big guns lost from PML Q etc and PML N won

so this is totally Bullshit, people vote mostly who they like in urban regions which count for almost half of the votes


----------



## ghazi52

*Shalimar Express contract goes for Rs 1.8b*








LAHORE - The Pakistan Railways (PR) has awarded a two-year contract to S Jamil and Company to run Shalimar Express on highest bidding of Rs1.8 billion.

An agreement signing ceremony in this regard was held at Railways headquarters in presence of Railway Minister Khawaja Saad Rafique. The contract has been awarded for two years on total amount of Rs1.8 billion while an amount of Rs1.9 million will be submitted to the Pakistan Railways in advance. Moreover, the company will make payment of Rs30.43 million weekly.

Around 12 companies had shown interest in running Shalimar Express including Daewoo, Al Baraka, Mazari Group and others but they could not win the project during the bidding. According to the privatisation agreement, the Pakistan Railways will hold trains operational system while private sector will hold train management.

Pakistan Railways was earning Rs660 million annually from privatisation of Shalimar Express train during the last five years. The train that runs between Lahore and Karachi daily was given to private sector in 2012.

Later talking to media, Railways Minister Saad Rafique said that now the losses of the department have been reduced to Rs27 billion which were Rs33 billion in 2013. He said that after upgradation of railway track, trains will run at the speed of 160 kilometre per hour. He claimed that the condition of railways was much better than in 2013. He said Pakistan Railways had introduced e-ticketing system for 40 trains to facilitate passengers in booking their seats from anywhere across the country.

The minister said that with the passage of time the condition of all trains would improve, adding that criticism was good but positive steps should also be appreciated.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sloth 22

ghazi52 said:


> GEU-40-9006 On Trail With Coal Hopper Vans Passing Setharja railway station
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1110769979050699











Our Evolution Series under testing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Sloth 22 said:


> Our Evolution Series under testing.





Our Evolution Series Tested and Operational Pakistan Ordered 20 More making the Number to 75 .. how Many India is getting??? i heard it was 500+


----------



## ni8mare

Muhammad Omar said:


> Our Evolution Series Tested and Operational Pakistan Ordered 20 More making the Number to 75 .. how Many India is getting??? i heard it was 500+


*GE rolls out first Evolution Series locomotive for Indian Railways*
Written by Keith Barrow





THE first of* 1000 *1676mm-gauge Evolution Series locomotives for Indian Railways (IR) was unveiled at the company’s plant in Erie, Pennsylvania, on June 1.

GE was awarded a $US 2.5bn contract in November 2015 to supply *700 3.36MW and 300 4.47MW six-axle locomotives over an 11-year period through a joint venture with IR.*

*The first 100 locomotives will be built at Erie* and shipped either fully assembled or as kits, while the remaining *900 units will be constructed at a new joint venture production facility at Marhoura in the Indian state of Bihar. *The 91.5-hectare facility is due to be commissioned next year.

In addition to production, the joint venture will be responsible for maintaining the fleet for a period of 13 years from the start of production.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sloth 22

Muhammad Omar said:


> Our Evolution Series Tested and Operational Pakistan Ordered 20 More making the Number to 75 .. how Many India is getting??? i heard it was 500+



40 Fully built in USA. 
60 Knocked down kits from USA. 

Rest 900 in India.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bashido

Muhammad Omar said:


> Our Evolution Series Tested and Operational Pakistan Ordered 20 More making the Number to 75 .. how Many India is getting??? i heard it was 500+


When PR has extended the contract for 20 more? As far i can remember and come to know, they are about to float a tender for 300 locos of different hp ranging from 1500 to 4500 and will be built in risalpur locoshed with ToT. It is highly anticipated that GE will get this contract. PR has bitter experience with chinese locos.
PS: Number will 74 as new engine has been written off from service with number GEU-40-9021.


----------



## Furqan Sarwar

*Pakistan Railways orders GE locomotives*






PAKISTAN: GE Transportation announced an agreement to supply 20 FDL C20EMP diesel locomotives to Pakistan Railways on June 7.

The 1 676 mm gauge C20EMP locomotives are to be supplied from Erie in the USA by the end of 2018. They will be a lightweight 2 000 hp mixed traffic design suitable for use on mountainous routes in the north of the country. They will initially be used between Karachi and Lahore and on coal and oil trains to Faisalabad and Multan, before being deployed on the routes to Peshawar and Quetta.

The order has been placed as part of a government strategy to increase rail’s share of the transport market from 4% to 20% within 10 years. ‘We continue to make great strides towards reaching the transportation goal as part of the country’s Vision 2025 plan’, said Minister of Railways Khawaja Saad Rafique when the agreement was announced. ‘Modernising rail transportation and improving regional connectivity are critical components of the government’s plan, and we are confident that our relationship with GE will help achieve these goals.’

The order builds on a 2015 contract for the supply of 55 Evolution Series ES43ACi locomotives, 32 of which have now been delivered.

The latest order is ‘a testament to our reliability and innovation’, said Sarim Sheikh, President & CEO of GE Pakistan. ‘We look forward to delivering strong locomotives that help the country reach its goals in improving rail infrastructure across the country, improving the quality of services to citizens and supporting the nation’s economy.’

--------------


----------



## Furqan Sarwar



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

A visiting high level Chinese Railway Delegation was treated to a luncheon train safari by Pakistan Railways.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Introvert

*Over 100 locomotives added to Pakistan Railways*




ISLAMABAD – Pakistan Railways has added 113 locomotives to its fleet after their complete overhauling since 2013, which is ensuring smooth and efficient operations of passengers and freight services.

“Dedicated efforts of Pakistan Railways management and increased spending on the repair and maintenance have ensured availability of operational locomotives from 180 in May, 2013 to 293 at present,” official sources told the local media.

Pakistan Railways has a fleet of 448 diesel electric locomotives, out of which 293 D.E locomotives are operating on railway tracks at present in the country they added.

However, the sources said, during May 2013, only 74 locomotives (41 per cent) were on full complements i.e. six (06) traction motors while remaining were with 2 to 4 traction motors and could not pull the requisite trailing load, resulting in 11 failures per working loco during the year.

Regarding amount incurred on maintenance/repair of DE locomotives, the sources said during last five years 13413.039 million were spent for the purpose.

The year-wise details showed that during 2011-12, an amount of Rs. 1220.684 million was spent on maintenance/repair of DE locomotives, Rs. 2223.875 million during 2012-13, Rs. 2643.806 million during 2013-14, Rs. 4159.057 million during 2014-15 and Rs. 3165.617 were incurred during 2015-16.

The sources said it is evident that the expenditure on maintenance/repair of locomotives substantially increased during last three-year which is reflected in their increased availability and reliability.

https://en.dailypakistan.com.pk/business/over-100-locomotives-added-in-pakistan-railways/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Introvert

*Railways revenue jumped to Rs 50 billion*

Prime Minister Shahid Khaqan Abbasi on Tuesday chaired a briefing on the Pakistan Railways at the PM office.

The meeting was informed that in 2012-13 total revenue from passenger operations stood at Rs 18.20 billion which had increased almost three times to Rs 50 billion. Minister for Railways Khawaja Saad Rafique briefed the prime minister about various measures that were taken during the past four years for the revival of railway.

The prime minister appreciated the efforts made for the revival of the railway and stressed upon the need for adoption of modern practices for improvement of infrastructure and providing quality services to the passengers which should remain top priority of the ministry.

The railways minister said as a result of adoption of a comprehensive business strategy, infrastructure investment, tariff rationalisation, introduction of right mix of service and emphasis on better and transparent management, significant increase of passenger and freight revenues had been achieved.

The ministry was now working on a modernisation and upgradation plan for the railway, he added. Similarly, the revenue from freight operations has also increased from 1.500 billion to Rs 12.420 billion during the same period.

Saad said that the government was committed to transform the organisation into a vibrant and fast improving entity capable of service delivery at international standards. Talking about the future plans, the minister briefed the prime minister about early harvest project under CPEC that included upgradation of existing main line ML-1 (from Peshawar to Karachi) and establishment of a dry port near Havelian.

https://www.pakistantoday.com.pk/2017/08/29/railways-revenue-jumped-to-rs-50-billion/


----------



## Introvert

*PAKISTAN RAILWAYS SPENT RS554M FOR REPAIR, RENOVATION OF STATIONS*

*Rehabilitation work of track, bridges and stations on Sibi-Khost Section is also in progress at a cost of 200 million rupees.*

*



*​
Pakistan Railways has spent 554 million rupees for repair, renovation and reconstruction of stations in all parts of the country during the last four years.

Rehabilitation work of track, bridges and stations on Sibi-Khost Section is also in progress at a cost of 200 million rupees.

The up-gradation and renovation of Kohat Cantt railway station at an estimated cost of 51.7 million rupees is also in progress.

A PC-I for up-gradation and renovation of stations in Balochistan at a cost of over 243 million rupees and up-gradation of stations in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa at a cost of over 442 million rupees is also underway.

http://www.radio.gov.pk/01-Sep-2017...rred-rs554m-for-repair-renovation-of-stations


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA

NO offense,but PAKISTAN must update its infrastructure in order to be more developed,even it will cost a lot ,that is the experience of CHINA!

Without roads,rails, airport,ports of good condition,how can money and tech as well as people flow from one place to another

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## HAIDER

Adam wang said:


> NO offense,but PAKISTAN must update its infrastructure in order to be more developed,even it will cost a lot ,that is the experience of CHINA!
> 
> Without roads,rails, airport,ports of good condition,how can money and tech as well as people flow from one place to another


Our private transport mafia is greatest problem for Pak railway.


----------



## Chak Bamu

Adam wang said:


> NO offense,but PAKISTAN must update its infrastructure in order to be more developed,even it will cost a lot ,that is the experience of CHINA!
> 
> Without roads,rails, airport,ports of good condition,how can money and tech as well as people flow from one place to another



You would not believe it, but there actually are people in Pakistan who have a problem with infrastructure development. You would find some of them right here on PDF.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA

Chak Bamu said:


> You would not believe it, but there actually are people in Pakistan who have a problem with infrastructure development. You would find some of them right here on PDF.


That explains the advantages of CCP,sometimes chinese poeple's opinion may not be taken into account and this is good for China development(not always of course),
For exemple:most of chinese want China to take down taiwan by force right now,but china gov prefers to do this 10 years or 20 years later when china is even more powerful.....


----------



## gangsta_rap

Adam wang said:


> That explains the advantages of CCP,sometimes chinese poeple's opinion may not be taken into account and this is good for China development(not always of course),
> For exemple:most of chinese want China to take down taiwan by force right now,but china gov prefers to do this 10 years or 20 years later when china is even more powerful.....


The thing is that the CCP is geared towards ensuring collective benefit for the entire population and country.
The current system in Pakistan is geared more towards personal benefit of the elite. As you can imagine, this kind of system has its problems...a lot of problems


----------



## Nilgiri

Any good pakistan rail fan channels ppl can recommend on youtube etc?


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA

GIANTsasquatch said:


> The thing is that the CCP is geared towards ensuring collective benefit for the entire population and country.
> The current system in Pakistan is geared more towards personal benefit of the elite. As you can imagine, this kind of system has its problems...a lot of problems


China has its own problems ,this I can assure you but every coin has two sides and I do not think USA's system has no faults,the thing is you must choose the option that delivers most good or least harmto people. The PRC 2rd generation leader DENG Xiaoping once said:"Whether a cat is black or white, when caught the mouse is a good one","Poverty is not socialism".....
Well I think whether it is capitalism or socialism, as long as it can improve the people's living standard,it is a good LISM.


----------



## Bashido

Nilgiri said:


> Any good pakistan rail fan channels ppl can recommend on youtube etc?



I am rail enthusiast but unfortunately there is no good channel available on Youtube but random ppl are uploading the videos. 
But on Fb you can follow Pakistan Trainz is better than all.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

CPEC has to involved Railway Overhaul in Pakistan by introduction of *1200-1700* Locomotives strictly for freight transportation

New Freight route
Gwadar/Karachi , Karachi - Lahore, Lahore-Peshawar , Peshawar -North Pakistan Areas

*
Route 1 :* Trucks and roads (Via Lahore , Via Peshawar)
*Route 2 :* Trains (Gawadar/Karachi/Lahore/Peshawar)
*Route 3 : *Transport Plane for high priority shipments 

There is no reason why Pakistani stations look like Shit Pakistan extracts good quality
*flooring tiles / marble* from it's land , so the quality of the stations is mind boggling


----------



## Awan68

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> CPEC has to involved Railway Overhaul in Pakistan by introduction of *1200-1700* Locomotives strictly for freight transportation
> 
> New Freight route
> Gwadar/Karachi , Karachi - Lahore, Lahore-Peshawar , Peshawar -North Pakistan Areas
> 
> 
> Route 1 : Trucks and roads (Via Lahore , Via Peshawar)
> Route 2 : Trains (Gawadar/Karachi/Lahore/Peshawar)


not locomotives man, its carriage cars for frieght...


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Need locomotives / fright carriages

1200 to 1700 Locomotives and carriage/freight units

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Awan68

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Need locomotives / fright carriages
> 
> 1200 to 1700 Locomotives and carriage/freight units


Sorry my bad, i thought u said 1200 to 1700 have already been inducted, i read ur post again n u actually said that they should be inducted in the future....


----------



## ghazi52

*Number of locomotives in freight pool now increases to 95*

ISLAMABAD: Pakistan Railways has improved availability of locomotives in freight pool and now increased its strength to 95 from mere eight in 2013.

The addition of dedicated, freight specific 55 new locomotives of 4000 to 4500 HP in freight pool has also been made during last two years as part of steps taken to make Pakistan Railways a substitute for cargo transportation in the country.

The revenues from freight sector which were Rs.1.9 billion in June, 2013 have risen to Rs.10.768 billion in June, 2017, registering an unprecedented 567 per cent growth.

Highlighting the other measures adopted so far, official sources on Thursday said agreement with Pakistan State Oil (PSO) has been inked in May this year for transportation of two million tons of fuel in a year.

Freight Deposit Account (FDA) based agreement with Maple Leaf Cement Factory and MoUs with other companies have been signed for transportation of coal.

The other steps included preferred loading of high rated commodity like POL while terminal facilities are being improved by introducing modern loading/unloading facilities to curtail loading-un-loading time and introduction of high capacity/high/speed Hooper Trucks for swift transportation of coal.

The sources said existing track on main corridor (ML-I) is being up-graded under China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) to increase speed of passenger and freight trains and improve better turn round of wagons and locomotives.

Pakistan Railway Freight Transport Company (PRFTC) has been established which has entered into long term contract for transportation of 4.4 million tons of imported coal for Coal Fired Power Plant at Yousafwala.

The commercial management of Cargo Express train, carrying 27 high capacity wagons has been out-sourced under Public Private Partnership (PPP) running between Karachi Bandar-Badami Bagh/Lahore on daily basis. 

Another proposal for out-sourcing of commercial management of Cargo Express train (503UP/504Dn) between Karachi Bandar-Faisalabad via Multan City is under process.
The negotiations are underway to re-introduce international container train on Islamabad Zahidan-Istanbul route.

The sources said as a result of these efforts, the number of freight trains originating from port has increased to 12 per day which was less than one train per day in June, 2013.

Meanwhile, Pakistan Railways has started a project for up-gradation of Main Line-1 (Peshawar to Karachi) and establishment of new dry port near Havelian under CPEC.

The project entails up-gradation of railway system from Peshawar to Karachi including Taxila to Havelian section having speed of 160/120 kms/hr, modern signaling system, upgraded stations and rolling stock.

For implementation of the project, a Framework Agreement has already been singed between governments of Pakistan and China.

Currently the preliminary design of the project is under review and it is expected that the work on ground would be started early next year.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maxpane

no doubt saad did a great job

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA

For the moment,PAK bro need to improve its railway infrustracure make sure all keys areas can be connected by rail coz railway come along with money and opportunities and its ordinary railway speed.
When PAK gov accumulate certain money in 5 to 10year , the HSR between capital and major cities should also be considered to make PAK a 5 hours country

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Maxpane

Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA said:


> For the moment,PAK bro need to improve its railway infrustracure make sure all keys areas can be connected by rail coz railway come along with money and opportunities and its ordinary railway speed.
> When PAK gov accumulate certain money in 5 to 10year , the HSR between capital and major cities should also be considered to make PAK a 5 hours country


agree sir . our govt is considering it


----------



## Maxpane

*Pakistan Railways reduces Green Line’s fares by 10 percent*
*8 Apr, 2018*






*SHARES*





ISLAMABADakistan Railways has reduced Green Line’s Fares by ten Percent in order to facilitate the passengers.

In an interview with APP, Divisional Commercial Officer Pakistan Railways, Rawalpindi Raza Ali Habib said that Pakistan Railways reduced over 600 rupees from 5990 to new fare 5340 for the passengers to travel from Rawalpindi to Karachi.

*READ MORE: Pakistan rejects baseless allegations of Afghan media*
he said from Rawalpindi to Lahore fare for Green Line has been fixed 1200 while from Rawalpindi to Khanewal will be charged 2410 rupees. Similarly, 3180 is new fare for the train from Rawalpindi to Bahawalpur and 4430 for Rawalpindi to Rohri. The passengers of Green Line will pay 5060 for Rawalpindi to Hyderabad travel.

He said that due to enhanced security measures, quality service and punctuality, the number of passengers traveling via train is increasing day by day.

*READ MORE: Pakistan, Tajikistan agree to promote tourism*
To a question he expressed the hope that this year, Pakistan Railways will earn over 45 billion rupees. Last year, the revenue generation was 38 billion against. APP/AFP

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Railways upgradation work to start next month*

LAHORE: Work on the first phase under the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) project for upgradation of Pakistan Railways will start in April with the investment of US$3.2 billion.

PR sources told APP on Sunday that track of four sections would be upgraded under the first phase of CPEC for railways. The PR sections, including Lahore-Rawalpindi, Lahore-Multan, Kaluwal-Pindora and Rohari-Nawab Shah will be upgraded in this phase.

The upgradation of the track between Lahore and Rawalpindi will cut the duration of journey between the two destinations by two hours, while sharp curves at Kaluwal-Pindora track would be straightened for reduction of duration, sources added. The sources said that dual tracks would be laid on these sections while the signaling system on these tracks will also be improved.


----------



## pzfz

Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA said:


> For the moment,PAK bro need to improve its railway infrustracure make sure all keys areas can be connected by rail coz railway come along with money and opportunities and its ordinary railway speed.
> When PAK gov accumulate certain money in 5 to 10year , the HSR between capital and major cities should also be considered to make PAK a 5 hours country



No need for newer locomotives or coaches. That's what amateurs and fanboys would do if they were running the railways. Do a better job of maintaining and overhauling. Focus more on freight. Increase the frequencies, availability, and efficiency with what you already have and invest in newer/better/more tracks and services.

HSR will never make sense for Pakistan. ISB-LHE sector only, maybe. MUX-LHE if Multan develops sufficiently to warrant business traffic between the two cities. But no KHI-LHE. Too far. Develop the aviation industry and have LCCs fly the route to make the prices cheaper. It will always be faster to fly and will be affordable for those customers who are time sensitive. Those that can't afford it don't have meetings to catch and aren't going to be paying for high-speed rail prices to arrive a few hours earlier. 

ISB-PEW and LHE-MUX/LYP/SKT will need semi-fast express services as they are too close to fly to from those cities and have/will have lots of economic and people linkages.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA

pzfz said:


> No need for newer locomotives or coaches. That's what amateurs and fanboys would do if they were running the railways. Do a better job of maintaining and overhauling. Focus more on freight. Increase the frequencies, availability, and efficiency with what you already have and invest in newer/better/more tracks and services.
> 
> HSR will never make sense for Pakistan. ISB-LHE sector only, maybe. MUX-LHE if Multan develops sufficiently to warrant business traffic between the two cities. But no KHI-LHE. Too far. Develop the aviation industry and have LCCs fly the route to make the prices cheaper. It will always be faster to fly and will be affordable for those customers who are time sensitive. Those that can't afford it don't have meetings to catch and aren't going to be paying for high-speed rail prices to arrive a few hours earlier.
> 
> ISB-PEW and LHE-MUX/LYP/SKT will need semi-fast express services as they are too close to fly to from those cities and have/will have lots of economic and people linkages.


HSR is the future communication way whether we like it or not,it is like nuclear weapons and supercomputer,it cost us a lot to develop nukes but without it we have no future!

Faster,quicker and stronger is the destiny of human development.
With economic development,HSR is not necessary but elemental,why France,Germany,Jap,US,UK,developped or are developping HSR? I think they are not stupid!

But as i said,HSR need economic support therefore,ISB-LHE,MUX-LHE have more chances for sure !
Even China with 27000kms HSR,there are still counties without HSR, ether too remote or too less population!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pzfz

Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA said:


> HSR is the future communication way whether we like it or not,it is like nuclear weapons and supercomputer,it cost us a lot to develop nukes but without it we have no future!
> 
> Faster,quicker and stronger is the destiny of human development.
> With economic development,HSR is not necessary but elemental,why France,Germany,Jap,US,UK,developped or are developping HSR? I think they are not stupid!
> 
> But as i said,HSR need economic support therefore,ISB-LHE,MUX-LHE have more chances for sure !
> Even China with 27000kms HSR,there are still counties without HSR, ether too remote or too less population!



HSR makes sense for the EU and eastern China as they are economic behemoths where the public can afford to pay for such a service. Shorter distances where people can be moved efficiently and relatively cheaper compared to air travel. China also has massive airspace restrictions for airlines. On top of that HSR is subsidized and isn't making money for China; no problem for it because it has the resources to compensate and see the greater public benefit HSR provides.

HSR makes sense for northern Pakistan as well only if there are business class/1st class seats to be sold which depends on economic growth of the areas being connected. China is connecting 1st world cities (Shanghai - Canton/Beijing/Nanjing/Tianjin/etc) that warrant HSR. Currently no city in Pakistan qualifies. Lahore and Islamabad might in the future. No amount of (foreseeable) railway speed is going to make Karachi to Lahore economically viable or affordable for the masses. That route, should it be made HSR, will be all about prestige rather than sense.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA

pzfz said:


> HSR makes sense for the EU and eastern China as they are economic behemoths where the public can afford to pay for such a service. Shorter distances where people can be moved efficiently and relatively cheaper compared to air travel. China also has massive airspace restrictions for airlines. On top of that HSR is subsidized and isn't making money for China; no problem for it because it has the resources to compensate and see the greater public benefit HSR provides.
> 
> HSR makes sense for northern Pakistan as well only if there are business class/1st class seats to be sold which depends on economic growth of the areas being connected. China is connecting 1st world cities (Shanghai - Canton/Beijing/Nanjing/Tianjin/etc) that warrant HSR. Currently no city in Pakistan qualifies. Lahore and Islamabad might in the future. No amount of (foreseeable) railway speed is going to make Karachi to Lahore economically viable or affordable for the masses. That route, should it be made HSR, will be all about prestige rather than sense.


Mainly depends on the level of economic development ,population density and government wishes.


----------



## pzfz

Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA said:


> Mainly depends on the level of economic development ,population density and government wishes.



Exactly. Pak doesn't have 2 out of the 3 main ingredients. Same reason the only HSR the US might see is in the Northeast and maybe California. No one is going to subsidize poor west virginians to be able to travel faster to NYC or DC.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KaleemlOvely

There is no change in railways now


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA

KaleemlOvely said:


> There is no change in railways now


*Pakistan Railways reduces Green Line’s fares by 10 percent*
*8 Apr, 2018*


I thought this is a good thing？



pzfz said:


> Exactly. Pak doesn't have 2 out of the 3 main ingredients. Same reason the only HSR the US might see is in the Northeast and maybe California. No one is going to subsidize poor west virginians to be able to travel faster to NYC or DC.


It is necessary for Islamabad and Lahore to build high-speed railways within 10 to 15 years.
The high-speed railway also has a leading role in booming economy. It is not necessary to wait until the economic development is completed before it is built. As long as the economy develops to a certain extent, it can be further promoted through the construction of normal railway and high-speed railway(By building railways, more workers can be hired, government revenues of tax can be increased, economic development along the lines can be promoted, and store and markets can be established so that the job market can be expanded. If people have money, they will increase expenditures and consumption, and all those can further promote economic development and thus form a benign cycle). 

Although the high-speed rail fares are expensive, the high-speed rail is not for all 200 million Pakistanis but for 1% of Pakistanis. As long as there are 2 to 5 million customers, the Pakistan high-speed rail will not lose money, and it will even make a profit.

On the other hand:
Some products (such as seafood that needs preservation, emergency medical products, high-value small-volume products, etc.) need to be transported quickly, but air transport is too expensive while shipping is too slow. If thre is a way that can reduce costs and be quick the same time, then it must be high-speed railway.

To tell you the truth. At present, China High Speed Rail tickets are very difficult to get because there are too many ticket purchase requests.High speed railway in China is not enough!


----------



## Path-Finder




----------



## AMMT

We have to look into hyperloop technology.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jupiter2007

Since we compare ourselves with India in everything, i thought i should post a video about Delhi subway system. Can we build something like this in Karachi? this a metro-train system just like in New York, DMV, London, etc.












Karachi needs mass transportation system, new Buses, metroRail and fast train system.
These project will create jobs and government can earn lots of money.

Why Sindh government doesn't work on Karachi Circular railway project?





It’s time to change...


----------



## AMMT

We need proper train ticketing system. Most of the time cashier give paper slip. Those slips can be easily printed from Urdu bazar. 

Government should take corrective measure for ticketing system. It will benefit government kitty.



jupiter2007 said:


> Since we compare ourselves with India in everything, i thought i should post a video about Delhi subway system. Can we build something like this in Karachi? this a metro-train system just like in New York, DMV, London, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Karachi needs mass transportation system, new Buses, metroRail and fast train system.
> These project will create jobs and government can earn lots of money.
> 
> Why Sindh government doesn't work on Karachi Circular railway project?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It’s time to change...


It will be very costly to go underground these days. We don’t have infrastructure. We can implement following:

1. Elevated trains in big cities
2. Hyperloop or fast trains to connect small cities and town. 

This will benefit big cities lowering crowd and continue growth in small cities and town.


----------



## jupiter2007

AMMT said:


> We need proper train ticketing system. Most of the time cashier give paper slip. Those slips can be easily printed from Urdu bazar.
> 
> Government should take corrective measure for ticketing system. It will benefit government kitty.
> 
> 
> It will be very costly to go underground these days. We don’t have infrastructure. We can implement following:
> 
> 1. Elevated trains in big cities
> 2. Hyperloop or fast trains to connect small cities and town.
> 
> This will benefit big cities lowering crowd and continue growth in small cities and town.



Why even mess with paper receipt? Go to the card systems (metro card) and then add money to it just like you add money to your phone.


----------



## ghazi52

*
Railways Generates Rs 1763 Million by Leasing Out Lands in FY’17-18
*
Pakistan Railways has generated an amount of Rs 1763.125 in revenue by leasing out the land of the department to private parties.

This land was leased for both commercial and agricultural purposes, Minister for Railways Shaikh Rasheed Ahmed informed the National Assembly today.

According to written reply submitted to the House by the Minister and a copy of which is available with ProPakistani, a total of Rs 1609.989 were generated in FY 2017-18 from the land leased out for commercial purposes, with Peshawar division being the in the lead to generate the of Rs 54.788 million from the head.

As per the reply, FY2013-14 proved to be the most profitable year for the Railways as it generated Rs 1756.635 from the leased lands given for commercial uses, the department generated an amount of Rs 8099.38 million in last five years.

Moghalpura was second in the list with an income of Rs339.293 million and Lahore, third with an income of 217.8m.

Similarly, the department generated an amount of Rs153.136 million from the land leased out for agricultural purposes.

Interestingly, the minister told the Senate that no case of embezzlement was recorded by the Railway division regarding leasing of Railways lands.

He further admitted that the leasing was done through an open auction and that all the process was transparent and according to the Railway Policy

Image may contain: train, sky and outdoor

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheNoob

You know what's pissing me off?
Massive powerhouse locomotives being used for local trains with less than 5 Passenger carriages....

I hope this new minister brings in the lower-power Locomotives to fill the god damned gap.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

Sumaira FH 15 minutes ago Tue 13th November 2018 | 02:08 PM

*Parliamentary Secretary for Railways Mian Farrukh Habib said that a modern railway system was being introduced in the country as railways was the backbone of the national economy.*

ISLAMABAD, (UrduPoint / Pakistan Point News - 13th Nov, 2018 ) arliamentary Secretary for Railways Mian Farrukh Habib said that a modern railway system was being introduced in the country as *railways was the backbone of the national economy.*

He said* railway was a strategic asset and steps were needed to improve its working.*

The parliamentary secretary said, "*Modern facilities like WI-Fi complimentary newspaper, drinking water, tea, lunch /dinner and public address system have been introduced in these trains*," ptv news reported.

Replying to a question he said, visit of Prime Minister Imran Khan to China would bring positive results.

During the visit, the prime minister focused on railway and agriculture sectors, he highlighted.

He said China-Pak Economic Corridor (CPEC) would start a new journey of development in the country includingBalochistan.

Farukh Habib said government took adequate steps to mitigate concerns of people of Balochistan.

https://www.urdupoint.com/en/pakistan/modern-railway-system-being-introduced-in-cou-479581.html


----------



## Dubious

*Railways To Give 50 Per Cent Discount To Students From Dec 25 To Jan 10*

Sumaira FH 22 minutes ago Sat 17th November 2018 | 10:57 PM






*Minister for Railways Sheikh Rashid Ahmad Saturday said that students will get 50 per cent discount on all train fares from Dec 25 to Jan 10.*

LAHORE, (UrduPoint / Pakistan Point News - 17th Nov, 2018 ) :Minister for Railways Sheikh Rashid Ahmad Saturday said that* students will get 50 per cent discount on all train fares from Dec 25 to Jan 10.*

Addressing a press conference here at Railways headquarters on Saturday, *he said to fill 11,000 vaccines in railways, an advertisement would be published on Nov 21 while an advertisement for posts of 155 sub-engineers had already been advertised.*

The minister said that *facilities would be provided to the disabled persons at railway stations so that they could easily board the trains, and special washrooms facilities would also be provided for the disabled in trains.*

Sheikh Rashid said that *a big project would be launched in Sindh at Rohri railway station where a new platform and more than 100 shops would be constructed near the railway station.*

Credit for refurbishing 10 trains goes to railways workers and officers, he added.

Regarding trains derailment, the minister said a *three-member committee comprising Dost Leghari, Shahid Aziz and Nisar Memon had been formed which would present a report on all derailment incidents taking place during his tenure and action would be taken against the responsible*.

Regarding cases of Shalimar hospital, Royal Palm and business Train, the minister said that the department would go to NAB for swift trial in the cases.

He said that last year, *Railway Constructions Pakistan Limited (RAILCOP) earned Rs 500 million, and now it had been given a target of one billion rupees.*

The minister said that* strict action would be taken against the railway officers who would not discharge their field duties efficiently.*

A China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) team would arrive in Lahore in the next few days, he disclosed.

*Under the ML-1 project, a new track would be laid from Karachi to Peshawar for maintaining 160-km per hour speed of trains; track fencing would be ensured and it would help secure track and the land besides getting rid of accidents, he added.*

He said, "*We are going to make Kallar Kahar 56km long curve straight to 19km, which was situated between Gujjar Khan and Jhelum and the project would help in reducing the Rawalpindi-Lahore journey by almost an hour or 50 minutes.*

To a question, the minister said that* profit could be earned through freight sector and added that freight trains had been increased from eight to 10 with the grace of Allah Almighty.*

He said that* one freight train would become operational from Decemebr 25 and another by the end of January or in the start of February.*

Sheikh Rashid said that 100 days were not sufficient for the PTI government for setting things right as the plunderers had badly ruined the economy.

The Railways minister said Prime Minister Imran Khan was striving hard for betterment, progress and prosperity of the country.


https://www.urdupoint.com/en/pakistan/railways-to-give-50-per-cent-discount-to-stud-483629.html


----------



## jupiter2007

Karachi circular railway should be privatized, or open a joint venture company with private sector, a form of a corporation that private companies can invest in. It will be good idea and it will remove heavy burden from Federal government.


----------



## Abdussamad

jupiter2007 said:


> Karachi circular railway should be privatized, or open a joint venture company with private sector, a form of a corporation that private companies can invest in. It will be good idea and it will remove heavy burden from Federal government.



Railways are natural monopolies so they are not a good candidate for privatization. For better or worse we have to live with government ownership of railways.


----------



## ghazi52

Pics Taken Outside General Electric Plant in Erie PA USA
*Expected Arrival Of GEU-20 Is January 2019*
These Locomotives are of 2000 HP Pakistan ordered 20 of these Locomotives in June 2017.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Recently Inducted Track Maintenance / Ballast Tamping Machines of Pakistan Railways
*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Introvert

*Korea Rail Shows Interest In Technology Transfer To Pakistan Railways*

Korean Rail Network Authority expressed its interest in joint venture in the Pakistan Railways Network system of working.

Korea Rail Network Authority General Manager Kim Young June and Director Overseas Project Division Cheng Nam said that they were considering joint avenues to provide modern technology to Pakistan during their visit to Workshop Division of the railways on the second day of their tour to Pakistan Railway Headquarters on Wednesday.

Earlier, Ghulam Qasim, Divisional Superintendent Workshop gave a detailed briefing on Wagon & Carriage Factory, under the supervision of Aijaz Ahmed Buriro, Additional General Manager Mechanical.

During the briefing, it was communicated that Pakistan Railway Workshop Division consisted of Loco Shops, Construction Shop, Carriage & Wagon Shop, Electric Shop, Steel Shop & Power House.

A brief introduction of each section was given to the delegation and later, a tour to carriage and wagon factory was arranged.

The Korean Delegation also gave a briefing on progress of Korea Rail Network.

Afterwards, the delegation visited Mughalpura Dry Port where Tahir Hassan Bukhari, Chief TrafficOfficer briefed.

General Manager of Korea Rail Network Authority also planted alstonia (plant) in the premises of Divisional Superintendent Workshop.

The Additional General Manger traffic awarded the honorary shield on behalf of Pakistan Railways to the delegation.

https://www.urdupoint.com/en/pakistan/korea-rail-shows-interest-in-technology-trans-498441.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan Railways *GEU-20-45XX* Ready to be Shipped to Pakistan
Pics Taken Outside General Electric Plant in Erie PA USA
Expected Arrival Of GEU-20 Is *January 2019*

These Locomotives are of 2000 HP Pakistan ordered 20 of these Locomotives in June 2017

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Karachi-Lahore route: Railways, private sector to launch new cargo train*

Pakistan Railways, in collaboration with the private sector, is set to launch a new cargo train service on the Karachi-Lahore route next week which will improve supply chain management in cross-border trade, cut freight cost and transportation time significantly.

“We are set to (initially) operate five cargo trains a week from December 25,” Marine Group of Companies Managing Director Aasim A Siddiqui, who represents the private sector in a joint venture with Pakistan Railways, told The Express Tribune on Saturday.

“This will be the first scheduled cargo train service in Pakistan,” he claimed, elaborating that the key to success of the new service would be its punctuality, accuracy and pre-defined timings for departure and arrival.

“This will be a win-win situation for public-private partnership,” said Siddiqui. “The new train service will generate billions of rupees in annual revenues for the state-owned Pakistan Railways, cut cost and time for transporting import and export cargo between Karachi and factories in upcountry. Besides, the service will also ensure better supply chain management in cross-border trade.”

Each cargo train would have a capacity of carrying 75-80 containers of 20 feet each and would generate revenue of around Rs2.4 million, he estimated.

The new train service will reduce freight charges by 15-20% per container and reduce transportation time to around two days compared to three days through roads between Karachi and Lahore.

The number of cargo trains will be doubled to 10 by the end of next month (January 25). Later, a maximum of 20 trains will be run in a week in March.

Initially, the train would run between Karachi (Karachi Port and Port Qasim) and Lahore (Prem Nagar Dry Port) and would later also make a stopover at dry ports in Sialkot, Multan and Faisalabad, he said.

“The first cargo train has been fully booked. Railways Minister Sheikh Rasheed Ahmad will inaugurate the new service at Cantt Station, Karachi,” he said.

The service is being started with the help of surplus engines and wagons. It will help cut losses of Pakistan Railways as well.

The managing director said the reduced transportation time would address growing cargo congestion at seaports, ease traffic on roads, cut cost of road maintenance and control pollution.

On average, Pakistan transports 3.5 million import and export containers per year. The number shows there is unlimited potential for the transport of containers through railways.

The Marine Group of Companies won a five-year contract through a tender floated under PPRA rules, he said, adding Premier Mercantile Services, one of the group companies, would manage the new train service.


----------



## Maxpane

Great


----------



## ghazi52

''Rehman Baba Express'' would facilitate travellers by saving their precious time.

He informed that twenty new trains and three tourist trains would be launched next year while government was also planning to start two VIP trains.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Chief justice has ordered clearance of all pending cases in next two months.*


LAHORE : Minister for Railways Sheikh Rasheed Ahmad has termed an order of the Supreme Court of Pakistan a new lifeline for the railways as the entity is stuck in different court cases along with multiple stay orders.

“Pakistan Railways has received a head start after 28 years thanks to the chief justice of Pakistan, who ordered the authorities to clear all pending cases of the railways in the next two months,” said Ahmad at a press conference on Friday.

Railways is currently facing more than 1,600 cases in civil and other courts and the chief justice has directed all the courts to decide each and every pending case and vacate the stay orders given to different individuals and companies. Majority of the cases were linked to the railways land.
“Among these, 123 cases are of top priority, all of which are pertaining to land grabbing under different terms,” Ahmad said. “Once cleared, the value of these pieces of land can rise to billions of rupees.”

The minister pointed out that the railways did not disregard the fact that its own officers were also involved in such scams and called it a fault at their end.

“It is not possible to allot railways’ land to private parties on bad conditions without the involvement of railways’ personnel,” he suggested. “Black sheep are present in every department and we have to go after them.”

The minister added that the railways had targeted to recover Rs2 billion from the former management of Pak-Business Express train, which was Pakistan’s first passenger train in collaboration with the private sector.

SC bans construction of housing societies on railways land

Apart from this, a case pertaining to the Lahore Shalimar Hospital was also pending. “Both cases are being investigated by the National Accountability Bureau but the pace of the probe is very slow,” the minister lamented. “We can approach the chief justice for settling these cases too in the future.”

Speaking on the occasion, Federal Minister for Water Resources Faisal Vawda regretted that the previous government had made many mistakes, one of which was to appoint Mehar Ali Shah as the Indus water commissioner.

“Previous governments were pro-Indian and they appointed a wrong person to this crucial post,” Vawda said, adding that currently he was reviewing briefings on water issues.

“I will take a right decision, no matter how much time it may consume,” he emphasised. “Water is a crucial subject and I will never accept any recommendations.”


----------



## Maxpane

*Railway earned Rs9.8mn more revenue this year*
*30 Dec, 2018*






*SHARES*




MULTAN: Pakistan Railway Multan Cantonment station earned Rs77.9 million revenue during the current fiscal year of 2018-19.

READ MORE:COAS General Bajwa confirms death sentence to 22 hardcore terrorists
According to railway sources here on Saturday, Multan Cantt Stationearned Rs9.8 million more revenue during current fiscal year as Rs68 million had earned in last fiscal year 2017-18.

Divisional Superintendent (DS) Railway Multan Amir Daud Pota lauded the performance of staff and urged them to work hard in order to bring more improvement in the performance.


READ MORE:US General Scott Miller held important meeting with COAS General Bajwa at GHQ
He said income of railway was being increased day by day due to positive initiatives being taken by the department to ensure maximum facilities for passengers.

The earning of passengers, parcels and other coaching have been included in the revenue, he added.


----------



## Maxpane

*Railways to install 300 trackers in trains by next week*
*31 Dec, 2018*






*SHARES*




Pakistan Railways will install around three hundred trackers in trains by next week to enable passengers track trains’ position and movements while traveling.

READ MORE:PM Imran Khan foreign visit schedule announced
An official of the Ministry of Railways told APP that installation of the tracking system will help Pakistan Railways to monitor trains’ movement and fuel expenditure.

He said these trackers have been provided by a local engineer free of charge.


READ MORE:Mohmand Dam inauguration announced: PM, CJP and COAS to collectively break ground of mega project
The official said Control Rooms in Divisional Headquarters are also being modernized so that the concerned staff on duty can see position of trains and take steps in case of any emergency.

He further said Pakistan Railwayshas planned to dualize Railway track between Lahore and Peshawar via Rawalpindi under China Pakistan Economic Corridor in next five years.

READ MORE:COAS General Bajwa confirms death sentence to 22 hardcore terrorists
He said the Main Line-1 from Karachi to Peshawar via Lahore would also be upgraded under CPEC.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Railways to launch Clean Green and Behave Good campaign from Feb 1*


ISLAMABAD: Pakistan Railways is launching "Clean, Green and Behave Good" campaign from February 1, to 28 with planting trees and spreading messages among the passengers to adopt tolerance and patience.

Announcing the campaign on Monday, Minister for Railways Sheikh Rasheed Ahmad said under the campaign cleaning drive will be held at platforms and trees will be planted on railway stations across the country, Radio Pakistan reported.

He said the railways staff will behave with the commuters with exemplary courteousness and serve them with best services.

The minister said he himself will monitor the campaign which will continue till 28th of next month and will meet the commuters on platforms.

He said a complaint cell has been set up at the Ministry of Railways to improve our service and end any corruption and malpractice.

He called upon the people to discourage such passengers who travel without tickets.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anant_s

Muhammad Omar said:


> Our Evolution Series Tested and Operational Pakistan Ordered 20 More making the Number to 75 .. how Many India is getting??? i heard it was 500+


1000.
700: _4500 HP_ 6 axle locos (*WDG 4G*)




300: _6000 HP_ 6 axle locos (*WDG 6*)




(prototype of WDG 6 at GE test facility)

Here is a technical detail page for GE locos for India and Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammad Omar

anant_s said:


> 1000.
> 700: _4500 HP_ 6 axle locos (*WDG 4G*)
> View attachment 538661
> 
> 300: _6000 HP_ 6 axle locos (*WDG 6*)
> View attachment 538657
> 
> (prototype of WDG 6 at GE test facility)
> 
> Here is a technical detail page for GE locos for India and Pakistan
> 
> View attachment 538664
> 
> 
> View attachment 538665
> 
> 
> View attachment 538666

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

PM to inaugurate *‘Thal Express’ *on Feb 12: 
It was closed due to assassination of Benazir Bhutto took place on 27 December 2007.
after 11 Years Thal Express (up) will start at Multan Cantt and end at Rawalpindi via Muzaffargarh, Kot Addu ,Layyah, Bhakkar and Kundian, Mianwali

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Introvert

*Railways to be extended beyond Pakistan*
Minister says system will reach Iran, Afghanistan, Turkey, Russia

Lahore: Pakistan Railways Minister Shaikh Rashid Ahmad has said that the railway system will be extended up to Iran, Afghanistan, Turkey and Russia soon. Addressing a railway workers gathering at the Mughulpura Carriage Shop here on Saturday, he said that Turkey and Iran had assured of their cooperation regarding expansion of the rail system.

He assured the workers that he would struggle for their grades' upgradation in the next budget, and also announced of Rs3,000 (Dh79) for each railway worker on behalf of Prime Minister Imran Khan. He said that fare for the new VIP train, Jinnah Express, would be Rs7,000, but the fare for the second VIP train, Sir Syed Express, would not be fixed less than Rs10,000 even if the railway officers oppose it. The minister said that it was only the Pakistan Railways wherein 10,000 vacancies had been announced. He said no vacancies had been announced in other departments. He alleged that the previous governments neglected the railway labourers, adding that violation of merit in recruitment would not be tolerated. He assured that TLA employees would also get their share in the new recruitment. He said that billions of rupees had been spent in the past on renovation of some railway stations which were useless as there was not so much income at these railway stations.

“Lahore, Karachi and other big railway stations are needed to be upgraded,” he added. He announced that Lahore Railway Station would be made a model railway station as it was heart of the railways.

He said that corruption was the main reason behind destruction of the country, adding that railways would be made corruption-free department under the leadership of Prime Minister Imran Khan. “The upcoming times will be a golden period for the railways,” he hoped. Earlier, the minister inspected the tracks for Jinnah Express while chairman Railways Sultan Sikander Raja, CEO M Aftab Akbar and other senior officers accompanied him.

https://gulfnews.com/world/asia/pakistan/railways-to-be-extended-beyond-pakistan-1.62554859

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jupiter2007

Japanese high train train can go up to 600 KM/H. We need to either work with Japan or South Korea for both metroRail and high speed trains.
We need a new railway track for high speed (300+ KM/H) train from Karachi to Islamabad, and from Islamabad to Gilgit.


----------



## Awan68

jupiter2007 said:


> Japanese high train train can go up to 600 KM/H. We need to either work with Japan or South Korea for both metroRail and high speed trains.
> We need a new railway track for high speed (300+ KM/H) train from Karachi to Islamabad, and from Islamabad to Gilgit.


That would cost near 20 bill dollars. The existing plan for upgradation is worth 8 bil dollars.


----------



## jupiter2007

Awan68 said:


> That would cost near 20 bill dollars. The existing plan for upgradation is worth 8 bil dollars.



Export 20,000 barrels of Herion and we can get more than 20 billon dollars. CIA is doing it with help of Afghan government. Why can’t we do it?


----------



## Awan68

jupiter2007 said:


> Export 20,000 barrels of Herion and we can get more than 20 billon dollars. CIA is doing it with help of Afghan government. Why can’t we do it?


Lol, that money doesnt go to the American exchequer...that is used by the CIA for overseas blackopps. They have the same setup with the Mexican cartels. CIA is known to have ehole warehouses filled with untraceable black money. Coming to our scenario, who told u we arent already doing that? But understandibly that capital cannot be used for development, after all we are not a narco state.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jupiter2007

Awan68 said:


> Lol, that money doesnt go to the American exchequer...that is used by the CIA for overseas blackopps. They have the same setup with the Mexican cartels. CIA is known to have ehole warehouses filled with untraceable black money. Coming to our scenario, who told u we arent already doing that? But understandibly that capital cannot be used for development, after all we are not a narco state.



One route for drug export is through Balochistan and another one is through Turkmenistan. I am sure over government and Army is also involved in it.


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

Awan68 said:


> That would cost near 20 bill dollars. The existing plan for upgradation is worth 8 bil dollars.


Honestly that's not that bad, considering the boost it will give the country


----------



## Awan68

jupiter2007 said:


> One route for drug export is through Balochistan and another one is through Turkmenistan. I am sure over government and Army is also involved in it.


Some things are best left unsaid. National security takes precedence over everything else. When the economy improves, more direct venues for black money for covert operations will open up and hence the state will move away from questionable sources.



Pakhtoon yum said:


> Honestly that's not that bad, considering the boost it will give the country


The cost aint the problem our tremendously shallow pocket is.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

Awan68 said:


> Some things are best left unsaid. National security takes precedence over everything else. When the economy improves, more direct venues for black money for covert operations will open up and hence the state will move away from questionable sources.
> 
> 
> The cost aint the problem our tremendously shallow pocket is.


That's true, I was looking at this video and it described how freight trains are far better and logical over trucks. Most of all the powerful economies have large scale rail infrastructure.


----------



## ghazi52

Awan68 said:


> Lol, that money doesnt go to the American exchequer...that is used by the CIA for overseas blackopps. They have the same setup with the Mexican cartels. CIA is known to have ehole warehouses filled with untraceable black money. Coming to our scenario, who told u we arent already doing that? But understandibly that capital cannot be used for development, after all we are not a narco state.



Yes, we know how ISI is funded.


----------



## ghazi52

‏پاکستان ائیر فورس کے لیے پاکستان ریلوے کے ذریعے تیل کی ترسیل کی سہولت کا افتتاح۔


----------



## ghazi52

*Rashid warns US firm of bond forfeiture if locos not rectified*

May 26, 2019






Federal Minister for Railways Sheikh Rashid has warned a leading US firm of forfeiture of its performance bond if it doesn’t rectify the fault developed in the newly-purchased 20 locomotives by May 30. 

LAHORE: Federal Minister for Railways Sheikh Rashid has warned a leading US firm of forfeiture of its performance bond if it doesn’t rectify the fault developed in the newly-purchased 20 locomotives by May 30.

He said he would also write to the US embassy and the company soon in this regard.

“We have served a notice on the US company, requesting it to fix the fault developed in 20 new locomotives and make them according to our standard. And if they (the company) didn’t do so till May 30, we will forfeit their performance bond,” the minister said in a press conference here at the Pakistan Railways’ headquarters on Saturday.

“We are also going to write to the US embassy and the company as well that the PR was not given quality locomotives. These engines are much expensive in the world.”

Rashid said there would be no compromise on standard, quality and safety. So they (the company) should come and remove the fault developed in the engines that were purchased by the previous government. “These locomotives are not working well. But we kept respecting your company. So you must come and fix the issue by May 30,” he added.

Predicts changes in cabinet after Eid

On the other hand, official sources in the PR term the minister’s behaviour/reaction unprofessional, unethical and ‘political’ while dealing with the technical issues [he doesn’t know at all].

“Actually, the PR during the tenure of the former rail minister had placed an order to purchase 75 locomotives from the US company. The firm manufactured and supplied 55 freight specific locomotives (worth over Rs350 million each of 4,000 horse power) over a year before,” an official, preferring anonymity told _Dawn_.

“The remaining 20 (worth each Rs220m or so of 2,000HP) passenger specific engines were received to the PR last month. And at present they are passing through commissioning phase,” he added.

The official said since the locomotives were under warranty period and the company, which is the one of the major manufacturers of the locomotives across the world, neither refused nor used any delaying tactic to rectifying the fault, why is he (the minister) raising this issue unnecessarily.

“Mr Rashid is just politicising this issue by showing that the outgoing government didn’t purchase good locomotives. So he must avoid doing so since such behaviour is damaging for the country,” the official added.

Talking about the fault, he said the locomotives are software-controlled. And the issue is the sensitivity level in the air brakes. So if, at the time when the locomotive is attached with the coaches, there is leakage of 11 litres fuel (diesel) per second, an indication of increased sensitivity level appears on the screen. So it automatically alerts the driver. But it increases more, the locomotives brakes are applied automatically.

“So the PR wants that these locomotives’ sensitivity level be kept ‘loose’ [adjustable] so that the engine brakes couldn’t be applied automatically. Therefore, the company team can fix this problem within no time. It is also an issue of some confusion on the part of the officials in completely understanding the locomotives’ system,” he said.

Another official, who also requested anonymity, said actually the company allegedly put the software of freight-specific engines in these 20 locomotives, which were manufactured as passenger-specific. “But even though, there is no issue, as the company can change the software quickly if it finds the PR’s queries correct,” he added.

On the other hand, the minister while talking about the Karachi circular railway said the Sindh government was targeting him unnecessarily.

Speaking of the political scene, Sheikh Rashid has predicted changes in the federal cabinet after Eid.

“After Eid, there will be a trailer of changes in the federal cabinet. And it will be with replacement of some ministers,” he disclosed to media at a press conference here.

Talking about the criticism the NAB chairman faced on the issue of an alleged video, the minister termed the tirade a bid of the opposition to get rid of references.

“The Nawaz-Zardari alliance is nothing but [it is] for an NRO. Shahid Khaqan Abbas is crying foul. They all want to flee abroad,” he alleged.

_Published in Dawn, May 26th, 2019_


----------



## Bilal9

anant_s said:


> 1000.
> 700: _4500 HP_ 6 axle locos (*WDG 4G*)
> View attachment 538661
> 
> 300: _6000 HP_ 6 axle locos (*WDG 6*)
> View attachment 538657
> 
> (prototype of WDG 6 at GE test facility)
> 
> Here is a technical detail page for GE locos for India and Pakistan
> 
> View attachment 538664
> 
> 
> View attachment 538665
> 
> 
> View attachment 538666



Bangladesh has ordered 40 EMD GT42ACL Locos (Rated at 3,250 braking horsepower and equipped with the EM2000™ microprocessor control and AC traction). 





I don't know if these are radically different in powerpack specs from WDG6, other than the much smaller rating.

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/bang...acl-bg-locomotives-from-progress-rail.608753/

The oldest GM (EMD Canada) Meter Gauge Locos in BR service will be the B12 Class, 65 years young and some from the original batch still running, heading up container consists. Sorry for the off-topic post.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lafete

Why can't we have a railway line along the Mekran coastal highway connecting all of our ports?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

lafete said:


> Why can't we have a railway line along the Mekran coastal highway connecting all of our ports?



Cause that requires funds and Railways is running in loss your Main Lines are also over 100 years old


----------



## lafete

How long will it take a train to cross the strait of Hormuz using this method:

*The New York Jersey Rail Car Float Operation from NYC to New Jersey*






How long will it take a freight train from Karachi to reach Duabi? Currently a lot of fresh produce is flown into the middle east.


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan Railways inaugurates freight train for Afghanistan*


FEBRUARY 22, 2020

Pakistan Railways inaugurated the Goods in Transit to Afghanistan (GITA), a train service that transiting cargo from Pakistan’s port city of Karachi to Chaman and Kandahar with nearly 35 containers, the first-ever Afghan transit trade train departs from Karachi today.

Addressing the inaugural ceremony of cross border Goods in Afghan Transit (GITA) Train, from Pakistan International Container Terminal (PICT), he said under first phase of the scheme five trains would be run on the route every month.

“As per arrangement 400 to 500 containers could be transported every month,” said the Pakistan Railways Chairman.

Notably, the train will generate revenue of 2 to 3 million rupees each week and will provide cheap, protective and trust worthy freight service to traders.

Earlier, during a press conference, Sheikh Rasheed Ahmed said that the deficit of railways was reduced by Rs4 billion. An increase in the income of Railways was his top priority, he added.

He maintained, that knowing that the PR business hub was Karachi, they wanted to divert all freight operations to this city.

PR Chairman reiterated that inauguration of cross border freight train was one of the major achieved targets during the ongoing Calendar year, termed as “Freight Year,” aimed primarily at enhancing the revenue generation via transportation of goods, that is, cargo services.


----------



## PDF

Taiwan transport minister resigns over train crash - France 24


Taiwan transport minister resigns over train crash




www.france24.com





That disappointing moment when even minister from so called Taiwan resign over their mistake but our incompetent shameless ministers keep their portfolio when unfortunate accidents and brutal incidents happen.


----------



## Bilal9

lafete said:


> How long will it take a train to cross the strait of Hormuz using this method:
> 
> *The New York Jersey Rail Car Float Operation from NYC to New Jersey*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How long will it take a freight train from Karachi to reach Duabi? Currently a lot of fresh produce is flown into the middle east.



In Pakistan times, there was Rail car float operation in Bangladesh over the Padma river. The barges are still there after some 50/60 years. This is antiquated method and slow. Bridges are a lot faster option.

However getting fresh produce to Dubai will probably not be done well by using Railcars. Rather you'd use refrigerated containers and small container carrier ships. Or just refrigerated holds in ships for produce.

The voyage between *Karachi* and *Dubai* is around 690 nautical miles around the Musandam Peninsula, and would take just over 24-hours at 21-knots. Even at half that speed, it is 48 hours, and it is doable.

However you have to calculate the costs and see if that is feasible and makes sense.


----------



## VCheng

ghazi52 said:


> So if, at the time when the locomotive is attached with the coaches, there is leakage of 11 litres fuel (diesel) per second,




11 liters per second is 39.600 liters per hour, or about 10,000 gallons an hour. I call BS on this figure. Is the rest of train up to specifications and is the locomotive being operated properly?


----------



## Bilal9

Bilal9 said:


> In Pakistan times, there was Rail car float operation in Bangladesh over the Padma river. The barges are still there after some 50/60 years. This is antiquated method and slow. Bridges are a lot faster option.
> 
> However getting fresh produce to Dubai will probably not be done well by using Railcars. Rather you'd use refrigerated containers and small container carrier ships. Or just refrigerated holds in ships for produce.
> 
> The voyage between *Karachi* and *Dubai* is around 690 nautical miles around the Musandam Peninsula, and would take just over 24-hours at 21-knots. Even at half that speed, it is 48 hours, and it is doable.
> 
> However you have to calculate the costs and see if that is feasible and makes sense.



Here is a video of rail barge operations in Bangladesh, sorry Bengali only.






This is an antiquated operation, unfit for modern times, takes too long to load railcars on a barge using shunting (switching as its called in the US). Transferring containers to ships is much faster and almost all ports handle containerized cargo nowadays, even medium sized inland river ports like Pangaon near Dhaka (200 miles inland from the sea).

The river container terminal near Dhaka (Pangaon) is the first inland Container Terminal in Bangladesh, another is being built. Current container handling capacity is 116,000 TEU containers annually. Operations started in 2013.









Country’s first inland container terminal opens at Pangaon


Bangladesh Inland Water Transport Authority (BIWTA) and the Chittagong Port Authority (CPA) jointly built the terminal at a cost of Tk1




www.dhakatribune.com











Containers can also travel via road and rail from Dhaka to the major ports in Chittagong, and soon - Payra, Mongla and Matarbari. Chittagong port handled more containers than all Eastern Indian ports combined.

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan is not doing rail barge operations , Very expensive.


----------



## Introvert

Pakistan operates second largest public railway network in South Asia​






ISLAMABAD: Pakistan stands second in terms of operating public railway network in South Asia which now totals nearly 80,000kms in the region, a new World Bank report says.

By the end of 2019, Pakistan has 7,700kms of operating network followed by Bangladesh with nearly 3,000kms and 1,500kms in Sri Lanka. The Indian network is by far the largest with 67,000kms, estimates the report.

The current railway network in South Asia comprised of four countries: India, Pakistan, Sri Lanka and Bangladesh. Three of the four railways covered for South Asia comprised parts of the same system until Indian independence in 1947. Since then, they have all continued as, effectively, government departments under the control of a ministry of railways.

In Pakistan and Sri Lanka, the entire operating network is now 1,676 millimeters, but both Bangladesh and India still have a small amount of meter-gauge rail.

Both the Pakistan and Bangladesh railways are corporations; however, in both countries, the minister of railways and the government play a large role in their management and funding.

The report says railways in Pakistan and Bangladesh require government support for both operations and capital expenditures.

In all four countries, passenger services contribute little, if anything, to the cost of maintaining the infrastructure, not least because passenger fares have been kept low for many years as a matter of government policy, and the financial gap has to be covered by the freight services.

In total, the four South Asian railways annually carry nearly 750 billion net tonne-kilometres of freight and more than 1,200bn passenger-kilometers.

No links connect to other countries in Southeast Asia, and only one substandard link carrying little traffic exists between Pakistan and Iran.

Pakistan and Bangladesh carry only a limited amount of freight, and Sri Lanka almost nothing.

In Pakistan, all the coal-burning power stations are on the coast and supplied by sea or by short-haul movements, and the only part of Bangladesh located within a reasonable distance from the sea is almost entirely agricultural.

According to the report, road competition in Pakistan is particularly strong, and railway management has struggled to provide an attractive service despite the main freight generating area, approximately 1,000kms from the port.

Non-urban passenger services face strong competition from buses in Sri Lanka, Pakistan, and Bangladesh in terms of price and of service frequency, and from air in both India and Pakistan in terms of travel time, report says.









Pakistan operates second largest public railway network in South Asia


The Indian network is by far the largest, World Bank report says.



www.dawn.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Wood

Introvert said:


> According to the report, road competition in Pakistan is particularly strong, and railway management has struggled to provide an attractive service despite the main freight generating area, approximately 1,000kms from the port.


This is a very North American model of development. Must be a legacy of Pakistan's alliance with the west in its early years. The elites of the country would have preferred travel on road and could have relied on expertise from US


----------

